# 

## monikaa13

W projekcie mamy przewidziane izolację za pomocą mazi czyli dysperbit itp. 
U nas na działce teren jak najbardziej gliniasty i myślimy o jakimś lepszym środku np. Izohan WL na zewnątrz. Całkiem możliwe, że będzie drenaż. 

Jednak nasz architekt twierdzi, że najlepiej dać jako izolację pionową papę termozgrzewalną i mieć spokój. To podobno najlepsze rozwiązanie. Czy ma rację? Czy tak się robi? Zawsze jak widziałam to ludzie dają dysperbit i już.

----------


## mariankossy

Najlepiej dysperbit 2x i na to folia kubełkowa

o taka http://www.allegro.pl/item584491114_...er_gratis.html

----------


## monikaa13

> Najlepiej dysperbit 2x i na to folia kubełkowa
> 
> o taka http://www.allegro.pl/item584491114_...er_gratis.html


No może najlepiej ale czy potrzebna jest aż folia kubełkowa. Na działce mamy glinę. Sąsiad zrobił wykop na ławy i woda stoi ale nie tryska pod ciśnieniem. Czy w przypadku folii trzeba robić też drenaż???

----------


## mjakob

> W projekcie mamy przewidziane izolację za pomocą mazi czyli dysperbit itp. 
> U nas na działce teren jak najbardziej gliniasty i myślimy o jakimś lepszym środku np. Izohan WL na zewnątrz. Całkiem możliwe, że będzie drenaż. 
> 
> Jednak nasz architekt twierdzi, że najlepiej dać jako izolację pionową papę termozgrzewalną i mieć spokój. To podobno najlepsze rozwiązanie. Czy ma rację? Czy tak się robi? Zawsze jak widziałam to ludzie dają dysperbit i już.


Jeśli trudne warunki to papa dobrym rozwiązaniem. Jako środki gruntujące, czy do izolacji p-wilgociowej stosuj te oparte na rozpuszczalnikach a nie wodorozcieńczalne (jak dysperbit np.)

----------


## monikaa13

No to teraz kolejne pytanie: lepsza papa czy folia kubełkowa? I co dawać pod spód?

----------


## q-bis

> No to teraz kolejne pytanie: lepsza papa czy folia kubełkowa? I co dawać pod spód?


Nie jestem fachowcem, ale chyba mylisz izolacje p. wilgociową z p. wodną. Rodzaje tych izolacji zależą od lokalnych warunków. Izolacja folią kubełkową to już chyba izolacja tzw ciężka przeciwwodna, stosowana do bardzo niekorzystnych warunków. A papa to izolacja p. wilgociowa.
A jeszcze musisz pamiętać o izolacji cieplnej-styro i kolejności tych wszystkich warstw.

----------


## monikaa13

No tak to ja wiem ale może nie warto zastanawiać się czy potrzebna jest tylko wilgociowa czy wodna tylko położyć folię i spać spokojnie. Czy to tak nie działa - oświećcie mnie  :smile:  

Papa najmniej mi się podoba, bo chyba z tym dużo roboty jest, co??? Nie wiem ale tak mi się wydaje  :smile:

----------

> ... I co dawać pod spód?


pod spód ? nie wiem czy dobrze rozumuje ale wydaje mi sie. ze pod spód to 
bielizna ... 
chyba, ze o jakiś inny "spód" chodzi ...   :Confused:

----------


## mariankossy

> ako środki gruntujące, czy do izolacji p-wilgociowej stosuj te oparte na rozpuszczalnikach a nie wodorozcieńczalne (jak dysperbit np.)


Papa A na to styro do ocieplenia  :Wink2:   i później ludzie dziwią się że im styropian zwietrzał  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

I nie wiedza że rozpuszczalniki reagują ze styropianem  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Tylko przy styro można wodorozcieńczalne stosować (popytać w hurtowniach to podpowiedzą)  :smile:

----------


## mjakob

> No tak to ja wiem ale może nie warto zastanawiać się czy potrzebna jest tylko wilgociowa czy wodna tylko położyć folię i spać spokojnie. Czy to tak nie działa - oświećcie mnie  
> 
> Papa najmniej mi się podoba, bo chyba z tym dużo roboty jest, co??? Nie wiem ale tak mi się wydaje


Ale nie wiemy w sumie dokładnie jakie masz warunki w terenie. Posłuchaj rady kierownika budowy, ewentualnie zapytaj jeszcze projektanta który robił Ci adaptację budynku do działki.
Jeśli dajesz ocieplenie ze styro to pamiętaj by nie zetknąć go bezpośrednio z materiałami z rozpuszczalnikami - przy niektórych środkach można poczekać aż rozpuszczalnik odparuje i wtedy przykładać styropian.
Przy papach to w sumie nie wiem i sam jestem ciekaw  :Smile:

----------


## mjakob

> ako środki gruntujące, czy do izolacji p-wilgociowej stosuj te oparte na rozpuszczalnikach a nie wodorozcieńczalne (jak dysperbit np.)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Papa A na to styro do ocieplenia   i później ludzie dziwią się że im styropian zwietrzał    
> 
> I nie wiedza że rozpuszczalniki reagują ze styropianem   
> 
> Tylko przy styro można wodorozcieńczalne stosować (popytać w hurtowniach to podpowiedzą)


Ooo i już wiem  :Smile: . Na papy też chyba niet. Ale w takim razie jeśli daje się styropian na izolację podłogi (już w budynku) to przecież pod nim tez jest papa na chudziaku jako izolacja.... co wtedy? Daje się jeszcze jakąś folię na to?
A z kolei na papę Icopala termozgrzewalną można dawać styropian.

----------


## monikaa13

No wiadomo kierownika popytam jak będę miała  :smile:  . Architekt mówi to co pisałam wyżej "Dawać papę termozgrzewalną po całości". 
U nas na działce glina, piaski gliniaste i glina piaszczysta. U sąsiada w wykopie stoi woda, nie dużo ale jednak. 

I teraz się pytam czy można dawać folię kubełkową w ciemno czy nie? Nie chodzi o koszta. 
Załóżmy, że damy na fundamenty jakiś dysperbit czy coś w tym rodzaju i na to folię? Można czy nie można? 

No i faktycznie na papę chyba styro nie można więc kolejny problem z tą papą.

----------


## Martinezio

Ja bym tego architekta spuścił w klozecie owinąwszy go tą papą najpierw :>

IMO nie ma potrzeby i zbędny wydatek kupy kasy.
Zamalować dyprobitem kilkuwarstwowo, na to styropian wodoodporny, lub styrodur, zaklejować, zasiatkować, jeszcze raz dysprobit i folia kubełkowa. Potem można już zasypać w pierony  :smile: 
Oczywiście fundament najlepiej, żeby był zrapowany masą murarską.

Rodzaj gruntu nie ma znaczenia - najważniejsza jest kwestia poziomu wód gruntowych. Na jakiej głębokości stoi ta woda u sąsiada? Sprawdź, na jakiej głębokości masz swoje fundamenty (ława fundamentowa) i będziesz wiedzieć, czy musisz jakoś szczególnie izolować, czy nie, ale to co opisałem powyżej myślę, że w 100% zabezpieczy Cię przed wilgocią w fundamentach.

----------


## monikaa13

Dzięki za odpowiedź. 

Z badań gruntu wynika, że wody jako takiej nie ma. Są tylko sączenia i pierwsza ich warstwa jest już na metrze, dlatego pewnie u sąsiada się sączy i u nas myślę będzie podobnie.  

Tylko ten styrodur mnie martwi, coż cena kosmiczna   :ohmy:  

Czy zwykły styro nie wystarczy jak się da folię? Tak sobie patrzę na folię i nie jest droga.

----------


## Martinezio

Fakt, styrodur jest b. drogi  :sad:  Ja z niego zrezygnowałem - użyłem zwykłego styro EPS-100. Wg mojego majstra i kierbuda i tak wystarczy.
Jeśli się obawiasz, to kup trochę droższy styropian wodoodporny (aquacośtam  :wink: ).

----------


## kattharina

A Izohan Dysperbit nadaje się do izolowania ław i ścian fundamentowych, czy tylko do gruntowania ?

----------


## monikaa13

> A Izohan Dysperbit nadaje się do izolowania ław i ścian fundamentowych, czy tylko do gruntowania ?


Ogólnie jest do gruntowania ale jeżeli warunki na to pozwalają można stosować jako izolację. Wtedy go się nie rozciencza.

----------


## mmcpoz

> Napisał kattharina
> 
> A Izohan Dysperbit nadaje się do izolowania ław i ścian fundamentowych, czy tylko do gruntowania ?
> 
> 
> Ogólnie jest do gruntowania ale jeżeli warunki na to pozwalają można stosować jako izolację. Wtedy go się nie rozciencza.


Dysperbit rozcieńczyć trzeba do gruntowania, druga warstwa jest bez rozcieńczania. Tak wykonana powłoka jest izolacją jedynie przeciwwilgociową a nie przeciwwodną. Jeśli ma być izolacja przeciwwodna to trzeba użyć na zagruntowane podłoże co najmniej 2 wartsw np. Izohan WM i to jeszcze pod warunkiem, że ściana fundamentowa jest bez szczelin, pęknięć itd. Alternatywnie można użyć dobrej papy termozgrzewalnej jako ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwodnej albo materiałów na bazie cementu np. Schomburg Aquafin-2k. Na każdą z tych izolacji (z wyłączeniem mas na bazie rozpuszczalników organicznych) można dać styropian albo styrodur. Styrodur jest trochę droższy, ale jest wodoodporny i bardziej wytrzymały od styropianu.

----------


## fighter1983

Chcialbym zabrac glos w tej sprawie, zacznijmy moze od *klasyfikacji styropianów używanych do docieplenia fundamentów, aby odpowiedziec sobie na pytanie styropian czy styrodur*
1. Zwykly EPS - czyli znany wszystkim styropian, EPS100, 200 wg starego oznaczenia FS. Produkowany dzieki spienieniu granulatu, charakteryzuje sie tym, ze poddany dzialaniu wody absorbuje ja, co powoduje ze poddany procesom przemarzania wykrusza sie i z biegiem czasu ulega detrukcji i po prostu go w tej ziemi nie ma. Cena EPS100 - 110 netto/m3
2. Styropian EKSPANDOWANY: Hydrotherm, Hydromax, Steinodur (uwaga podszywanie sie pod nazwe STYRODUR), Aqua, Hydromin, i mnostwo mnostwo innych. Drozszy od zwyklego styropianu, odporny na dzialanie wody, jednak tylko powierzchniowo, uszkodzony przy zasypie, lub dociety na scianie traci wlasciwosci wodoodpornosci i ulega temu samemu procesowi co zwykly styropian. Cena np. Steinodur: 230 netto/m3
3. Styropian EKSTRUDOWANY: DOW, Styrodur BASF-a, Synthos XPS, URSA XPS, ROOFMATE, Floormate dzieki procesowi ekstruzji (odsylam do google  :big tongue: )
jest jednolity w calej swej strukturze i odporny na wchlanianie wody nawet po przecieciu. Cena URSA XPS: 330 netto/m3

Przy okazji chcialbym rozwiac dziwny mit, bo w swojej kilkuletniej juz pracy z tymi produktami spotkalem sie z dziwnym stwierdzeniem ze " styrodur jest 2x cieplejszy niz styropian i mozna dac go mniej". Ciekaw jestem skad taki pomysł,
EPS 100 - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła - 0,038 W/mK (MAGBUD)
Ekpanowany, tu Steinodur współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,034 W/mK (IZOTERM)
EKSTRUDOWANY - URSA XPS - współczynnik przewodności cieplnej przy grubości płyt:
<60 mm - λ10= 0,034 W/mK
70-120 mm - λ10= 0,038 W/mK
>120 mm - λ10= 0,040 W/mK
Kolor styropianu nie ma znaczenia, barwnika dodaje się, aby w przypadku ew. reklamacji móc rozpoznać swoj produkt na pierwszy rzut oka, nic poza tym.
Skad wiec takie dziwne stwierdzenia, dane techniczne mowia same za siebie.

*Izolacja przeciwwodna:*
Przede wszystkim musimy wybrac jakiego typu nam potrzebna, uzaleznione jest to od poziomu wód gruntowych.
1. Papa zwykla lub termozgrzewalna - pozornie doskonałe rozwiazanie na izolacje pionową budynku, gruba, solidna, elastyczna, odporna na uszkodzenia mechaniczne, jednak ma jeden minus olbrzymi minus - jak DOKLADNIE ja przykleic? Tam gdzie powierzchnia jest gladka nie ma problemu, ale na łaczeniach, na końcu sciany gdzie mamy kat prosty, przy lawie - tam bedzie odstawać, bedzie wykonana niedokladnie i wlasnie tamtedy woda dostanie sie do sciany fundamentu.

2. Izolacje bitumiczne na bazie wody - bezpieczne dla styropianów:
Tu mamy szeroki wybór producentów, omówie w skrocie 2 systemy które pózniej mozemy wycenić wraz z URSA XPS. 
Najczesciej stosowany Dysperbit jest GRUNTEM pod wlasciwa izolacje przeciwwodna, poddany stalemu dzialaniu wody jest wyplukiwany -> a co za tym idzie nasz fundament nadal pozostaje nie wyizolowany przeciwwodnie.
Dobrze zrobiona izolacja w systemie Izohan, warstwy od sciany fundamentu:

- Dysperbit - jako grunt
- Izohan WM - jako izolacja przeciwwodna (co najmniej 2 warstwy, aby unikanac bledu wykonawcy i niedokladnego naniesienia izolacji)
- Izohan WL lub WK - do klejenia na placki warstwy docieplajacej, dla styropianu i ekspandowanych styropianow wystarczy WL, jezeli mamy Styrodury (XPS) aby sie przykleilo - uzywamy Izohan WK

Swoim klientom polecam jednak inne rozwiazanie, pozornie tylko droższe, natomiast duzo duzo lepsze, izolacja w systemie BOTAMENT
- Botazit BE901 - grunt, uwaga rozcienczamy z wodą 1:4
- BM 92 - dwuskladnikowa,bitumiczna  izolacja przeciwwodna (co najmniej 2 warstwy aby uniknąc blędu wykonawcy i niedokladnego naniesienia izolacji)
- BM92 - ten sam produkt - na placki do klejenia zarowno styropianu jak i styroduru.

Dlaczego Botament - bo jest dwuskladnikowy, BM92 nie wysycha na wskutek odparowania wody, on wysycha wskutek reakcji chemicznej i "wyciśniecia" wody z mieszanki po zmieszaniu dwoch skladnikow, jest trawle elastyczny, co powoduje, ze przenosi naprezenia powstałe przy pracy budynku.

*Folia kubełkowa - stosować czy nie?* 
Tu kolejna porcja mitów, pierwszy, ze folia kubelkowa jest izolacja przeciwwodna... a niby w jaki sposob? Wlozona w ziemie, przylegajaca do styropianu lub do warstwy bitumicznej, przy zasypie przemieszczajaca sie wzgledem sciany fundamentu w sposob dowolny, do tego zlozona po prostu na zakladke w zaden sposob na dole uszczelniona... woda smiga przez taka folie kubelkowa w sposob jaki chce.
Drugi mit - w ktora strone kubelki??? ZAWSZE, BEZWZGLEDNIE KUBELKI na zewnatrz, do ziemi, zwolennicy kubelkow do srodka argumentuja: zeby sciana oddychala.... po pierwsze - po co ma oddychac bloczek betonowy pod ziemia lub zelbet?, po drugie jak ma oddychac jak jest warstwa bitumu - wlasiciwej izolacji przeciwwodnej, ktora uniemozliwia jakiekolwiek oddychanie.
A dlaczego bezwzglednie na zewnatrz kubelkami - bo sami sobie szkodzimy dajac ja odwrotnie. Jezeli mamy styropian, czy xps - kubelki skierowane do wewnatrz wbijaja sie w ta warstwe i przy osiadaniu ziemi wzgledem fundamentow ciagna jak rylec po tej warstwie niszczac ja mechanicznie, jeszcze gorzej gdy nie mamy styropianu - najdokladniej wykonana warstwa izolacji bitumicznej zostanie zmasakrowana w ten sam sposob co styropian. Kubelki wbijaja sie w bitum i rozrywaja nasza izolacje przeciwwodna.
Zatem moze nie stosowac jej wcale? To tez niedobrze, zalezy czym zasypujemy wykop wokol budynku, duze kamienie, gruz itp dziala tak samo jak kubelek do wewnatrz - czyli stanowi ostra krawedz ktora niszczy styropian lub izolacje bitumiczna. jezeli zasypujemy piachem przesiewanym - mozemy nie stosowac folii kubelkowej.
Reasumujac ten fragment - folia kubelkowa zazwyczaj TAK, kubelkami na zewnatrz.

*Kilka bardzo waznych aspektow towarzyszacych izolacji przeciwwodnej i termicznej budynku:*
1.  przy izolacji bitumicznej i klejeniu plyt styropianowych pod zadnym pozorem nie kolkowac - przebijamy/uszkadzamy izolacje przeciwwodna
2.  przy izolacjach bitumicznych wyszpachlowac warstwe sciany fundamentu zaprawami cementowymi (zmniejszy zuzycie drogich bitumów i koszt izolacji)
3.  przy ławie i w kątach prostych zaprawa cementową wykonac wyoblenia, aby nie powstawały kąty proste - w tych miejscach najtrudniej jest dokladnie nanieść warstwe izolacji.
4. folie kubelkowa stosowac kubelkami do ziemi !
5. przy fundamentach z bloczka betonowego pamietac tez o izolacji poziomej, najlepiej: warstwa papy pomiędzy ławą fundamentu i pierwszym bloczkiem, kolejna: pomiedzy pierwszym a drugim, kolejna: przy poziomie gruntu.

Mam nadzieje ze nieco rozwialem zagadnienia poprawnej izolacji fundamentów,
na koniec wrzucam link do arkusza kalkulacyjnego mojego autorstwa do liczenia kosztow i ilosci materialu potrzebnego do wykonania izolacji w systemach Botament i Izohan z zastosowaniem docieplenia z URSA XPS.
tu byl link, musze zaktualizowac !!!!
W razie pytan prosze o kontakt

Na sam koniec... zastanówmy sie juz teraz, na etapie fundamentu, czy robic tanio niekoniecznie tak jak trzeba, czy drozej majac pewnosc. jezeli poziom wod gruntowych jest wysoki, a nasza izolacja przeciwwodna, lub tak jak wspominano wczesniej, z samego dysperbitu - przeciwwilgociowa nie wytrzyma? co gdy zwykly EPS zniknie? co wtedy? Skutki tej decyzji ktora podejmujemy teraz beda widoczne za 2-3 lata, woda, albo zimna piwnica... wokol domu polozona kostka, zrobiona elewacja, zrywać, kopać poprawiać i znowu zasyp, ukladanie kostki/trawnika naprawianie uszkodzonej podczas prac elewacji???
Masakra.... można inaczej - iniekcja... ale kogo na to stać? 
Wybór zawsze nalezy do klienta, ja sprzedaje materiały, ale to czego użyjesz zależy od Ciebie, staram sie tylko, abyś wybrał swiadomie.

----------


## tacim

Hm no wywód całkiem przyjemy . Czy to, że ludzie dają "styrodur" cieńszy niż zwykły np zamiast 10 cm 5 to tylko oszczędność a nie wypas styropian. Czyli idzie styro później folia i koniec nie ma siatki itd.
A nie można walnąc kołków na górze fundamentu gdzie kiedyś będzie jakis ładny cokolik?

----------


## fighter1983

Co do tej grubości styropianu i zastepczo XPS, ludzie przychodza przekonani ze stosujac 5cm XPS zamiast 10cm EPS maja taki sam wspolczynnik przewodzenia ciepla, ktos na rynku wprowadza masowo ludzi w blad. Nie dalej jak 2 tyg temu byl u mnie czlowiek ktory chcial robic cala elewacje na XPS 6cm zamiast 12cm twierdzac ze efekt bedzie taki sam a zaoszczedzi miejsce i bedzie mial twardszy styropian na elewacji.

Co do kolkowania przy izolacji fundamentu - w miejscu gdzie zrobilismy izolacje przeciwwodna bitumiczna pod zadnym pozorem nie mozna kolkowac bo ja zniszczymy, warstwa bitumu powinna wychodzic na scianie fundamentu okolo 20-30cm nad poziom gruntu i w tym miejscu nie kolkujemy, powyzej nie ma przeciwskazan.
Zaciaganie klejem styropianu POD poziomem gruntu - dla mnie totalne nieporozumienie, w jakim celu wykonywac taka warstwe, nie ma ona zadnego praktycznego zastosowania chyba ze jako alternatywa do folii kubelkowej. jest pod ziemia, nasiaka woda, nic nie daje, przeciez to nie na niej dajemy izolacje przeciwwodna, jedyny plus - chroni przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym ale nie tak dobrze jak folia kubelkowa, a koszt wykonania takiej warstwy jest wyższy niz folia kubelkowa.
Zaciaganie klejem styropianu NAD poziomem gruntu - przygotowanie podłoża pod okładzine na cokół - to jak najbardziej rozsądne rozwiazanie, wychodzący ponad poziom gruntu styropian czy to zwykly czy espandowany lub XPS nazlezy potraktowac tarka scierna do styropianu, powyzej bitumu przykolkowac, zatopic siatkę w kleju, otrzymujemy wtedy warstwe na ktora po uprzednim zagruntowaniu mozemy polozyc tynk mozaikowy (tzw. marmolit), plytkę klinkierowa czy co nam tylko jeszcze wpadnie do glowy  :big tongue: 

Wrócmy z powrotem pod poziom gruntu i w skrocie to co pisalem wyzej patrzac od sciany fundamentu:
1. wyszpachlowac, zrobic wyoblenia na katach
2. zagruntowac
3. co najmniej 2 warstwy izolacji bitumicznej
4. klejenie styropianu na placki
5. folia kubelkowa (kubelki na zewnatrz) stosowac przy zasypywaniu ziemia, gruzem, piachem nie sianym. 

warto tez zwrocic uwage na klejenie XPS-u, o tyle o ile zwykly EPS i styropiany ekspandowane bez problemu przykleimy cementowym klejem do styropianu, tak XPS z racji swoich wlasciwosci (bardzo niska nasiakliwosc wodna) nie chce trzymac sie na takim kleju. dlatego tez uzywamy bitumow, lub XPS o strukturze "wafelka". Ten sam efekt uzyskujemy rysujac gladka powierzchnie xpsu tarka do styropianu.
Z tymi "wafelkami" i przetloczeniami w xps-ach zwiazany jest kolejny mit wytworzony przez wyobraznie najprawdopodobniej handlowcow, ktorzy starali sie wymyslec jak najwiecej zalet tego styropianu,Spotkalem sie juz z przyniesiona przez klienta opinia,  ze sa to kanaliki drenazowe w styropianie po ktorych splywa woda, oraz ze umozliwiaja oddychanie pod ziemia - chyba ze kretom  :big tongue:  (przepraszam nie moglem sie powstrymac)
Te tloczenia, wafelki i ryflowania maja jedno zadanie - zwiekszyc powierzchnie szczepna dla klejów i ulatwic ich przyklejanie.

----------


## budulec1

fighter1983, ponieważ dobrze Ci idzie to chętnie usłyszę Twoją wersję "rozwiewania mitu" na temat konieczności stosowania pionowej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej i termicznej.
Chodzi mi o uzasadnienie, nie o Twoje zdanie.

pozdrawiam

edit: chodzi oczywiście o budynki niepodpiwniczone

----------


## tacim

Chwila a jak bloczki sa w 100% powierzchni pokryte tym  środkiem Izohan to gdzie kołki walić.

----------


## Martinezio

> gdzie kołki walić.


Najlepiej walić je wtedy do skrzynki z materiałami na ocieplenie elewacji  :wink:

----------


## tacim

Hehe jak to na forum bywa odpowiedzi bywają owocne  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

*budulec1* dziekuje, moje uzasadnienie za kazdym razem jest moim zdaniem, do kazdego takiego zagadnienia podchodze w ten sam sposob. Zapoznac sie z karta techniczna produktu w takim systemie, przeczytac zastosowanie, przelozyc na ludzki jezyk ->zrozumiec, wyobrazic sobie to na budowie, wziac poprawki na wykonawce, ocenic dzialanie takiego rozwiazania po kilku latach, na jakie warunki beda narazone uzyte przez nas produkty, ale do rzeczy:

*Budynki niepodpiwniczone, izolacja przeciwwodna, izolacja termiczna fundamentów:*

W przypadku takich budynków izolacja pionowa jest zbedna, bardzo wazna natomiast jest izolacja pozioma, aby podciaganie kapilarne nie spowodowalo nam pojawienia sie wilgoci na scianie budynku, najczesciej stosowany bloczek betonowy czy tez zelbet znajdujacy sie w ziemi, narazony na dzialanie wody pomimo sporej nasiakliwosci w nieznaczny sposob ulega erozji. Tak wiec zabezpieczanie przeciwwodne takiego fundamentu sprowadza sie do wykonania solidnej izolacji poziomej, aby tak jak wspominalem - podciaganie kapilarne nie przetransportowalo nam wilgoci do sciany budynku.

Co do izolacji termicznej tego typu budynku - od poziomu gruntu wzwyz sciana najczesciej jest docieplona styropianem lub welna w systemie docieplen metoda lekka mokra. Jednak tuz pod poziomem gruntu nie mamy zadnego docieplenia - powstaje w ten sposob po calym obwodzie budynku spory mostek termiczny. Dlatego trzeba wziac pod uwage, ze nie docieplajac fundamentu w budynku niepodpiwniczonym wlasnie w tym miejscu powstanie mostek.

*tacim* zrezygnować z nich lub mozliwie najwyzej nad poziomem gruntu gdzie konczy sie plyta styropianowa, ponad poziomem gruntu mamy juz tylko wode splywajaca po scianie elewacji (chociaz nad cokolem i tak zazwyczaj mamy okapnik), oraz wodę ktora przy zacinajacym deszczu chlapie na ten fragment, to juz w porownaniu do warunkow panujacych pod poziomem gruntu nie jest tak bardzo narazone miejsce.

----------


## tacim

To ile dawac tego styropianu na fundamenty?

----------


## fighter1983

Najlepsze pytanie  :big tongue: 
Handlowiec powie: jak najwiecej
Inwestor powie: jak najmniej (koszty)
a ile dać -> tyle co w projekcie, chyba że architekt był po kilku głębszych  :big tongue: , bo zdarzaja sie kosmiczne grubosci w projektach np. 20cm gdzie proces technologiczny produkcji XPS wyklucza wogole wyprodukowanie takiej grubosci i tzreba skladac z 2 warstwi. XPS jest wytlaczany w pasach w formie pianki a nie jak styropian ciety z wielkich bloków styropianowych, gdzie grubosc mozna regulowac. Xpsy produkowane sa do 14cm z tego co pamietam, powyzej pewnej grubosci plyta robi sie krzywa.
Gdy 4-5 lat temu styrodury pojawily sie u nas kraju jako produkt do izolacji fundamentow inwestor prywatny nie chcial nawet slyszec o 5cm, dwa lata temu najczesciej stosowano 5-8cm, rok temu i w tym sezonie najczesciej 10cm (Warszawa), ale juz w Piotrkowie Trybunalskim oddzial naszej firmy wogole nie ma zapotrzebowania na 10cm - nikt tak grubo nie stosuje, jezeli juz ktos daje XPSy to max 5cm.
Tak wiec grubosc styropianu oraz jego rodzaj reguluje w tym przypadku zasobnosc portfela

----------


## budulec1

> *Budynki niepodpiwniczone, izolacja przeciwwodna, izolacja termiczna fundamentów:*
> W przypadku takich budynków izolacja pionowa jest zbedna,


dzięki za odpowiedz.
Ponieważ nomenklatura w tym przypadku jest zwyczajowa (przeciwwodna, przeciwwilgociowa itp) rozumiem, że Twoje zdanie dotyczy jakiegokolwiek zabezpieczania pionowych powierzchni ściany fundametowej? Jeśli tak to tu trochę się różnimy.
Poprzednie wywody trzebaby uzupełnić o podział na budynki podpiwniczone i niepodpiwniczone. 
Jestem gotów się założyc, że monikaa13 ma dom niepodpiwniczony, a Twoje odpowiedzi mogą być nietrafione. Ale oczywiście mogę sie mylić  :big grin:  




> W przypadku takich budynków izolacja pionowa jest zbedna, bardzo wazna natomiast jest izolacja pozioma,


No tak, ale w takim przypadku dawanie jej na ławę i nad pierwszy bloczek jest bez sensu.

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Poprzednie wywody trzebaby uzupełnić o podział na budynki podpiwniczone i niepodpiwniczone.


Tak, oczywiscie zgadzam sie w 100% nalezy to rozgraniczyc.




> Twoje zdanie dotyczy jakiegokolwiek zabezpieczania pionowych powierzchni ściany fundametowej? Jeśli tak to tu trochę się różnimy


Tu sprostowanie, powyzej, gdzie pisalem o Izohanach, styrodurach, botamentach - mialem na mysli budynki podpiwniczone, rozwoj watku w poście  zasugerowal uzycie styropianow, proponowano kilka roznych rodzajow, stad moje mozliwie pełne naświetlenie róznic pomiedzy proponowanymi styropianami i metodami zabezpieczenia fundamentu.

Jeżeli zaś mówimy o budynkach bez podpiwniczenia - wg mnie mozna zrezygnowac z izolacji bitumicznej, chyba ze dla czystego sumienia, ze jednak chociaz lekko zabezpieczylismy sciane fundamentu - mozna pociagnac Dysperbitem, bo koszt takiej czynnosci jest niewielki, ale i sama warstwa niewiele nam daje... wybor jak zawsze po stronie inwestora.




> No tak, ale w takim przypadku dawanie jej nad ławę i nad pierwszy bloczek jest bez sensu.


Tak oczywiscie - zgadzam sie w 100%, masz racje, gdy budynek jest niepodpiwniczony  i rezygnujemy z izolacji pionowej naturalnie warstwa izolacji poziomej nad lawa i 1 bloczkiem mija się z celem.

Dziekuje za uściślenie tematu i żywą dyskusję, miejmy nadzieję, że dzieki temu autorka otrzyma możliwie najpełniejszą informację dotycząca swego pytania, bo po to przeciez mamy to forum. Inna kwestia jest to, że nie nigdy nie ma złotego środka na wszelkie pytania, każda budowa jest nieco inna, w innych warunkach, każdy ma inne oczekiwania. Dlatego trudno mówi się o konkretnych przypadkach nie widząc ich na żywo

----------


## tacim

Czyli w domu bez piwnicy na bloczki Dysperbit i styro gr 8 cm  oraz folia kubełkowa.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli w domu bez piwnicy na bloczki Dysperbit i styro gr 8 cm oraz folia kubełkowa.


i pasuje   :big tongue:  przypilnowac izolacji poziomej zeby byla odpowiednio gruba i solidnie wykonana. nad poziomem izolacji poziomej (nad gruntem) tym dysperbitem dla bezpieczenstwa przeleciec jeszcze raz. od poniedziałku pędzle w dłoń i do dziury wokół fundamentu.

----------


## tacim

Dokładnie tak będzie mejster się cieszy bo mu nie będe d... zawracał że gdzies tam nie domalował  :smile:  tylko się zastanawiam na czym ten styro ma się opierać na ławie?  I Czy folię trzeba jakos łączyć z izolacją poziomą.

----------


## fighter1983

zerknij tam gdzie pisales poprzednio  :big tongue:  bo chyba skasowales posta....
Styro bedzie przyklejony do sciany fundamentu, nie musi sie opierac na lawie, szkoda ze ja taki slabiutki jestem z grafiki na komp, bo rysujac duzo szybciej mozna wyjasnic o co chodzi. Jeszcze raz - folia kubelkowa chroni styro przed zniszczeniem - nic wiecej, nie stanowi izolacji przeciwwodnej wiec nie musi byc laczona ani z izolacja pozioma ani z pionowa.

----------


## budulec1

> dysperbitem dla bezpieczenstwa przeleciec jeszcze raz.


To stwierdzenie odzwierciedla mój punkt widzenia, gdyż uważam, że właśnie dla bezpieczeństwa powinno się stosować pionową izolację przeciwwilgociową na zewnęrznej powierzchni ściany fundamentowej, szczególnie w przypadku braku odpowiedniego odprowadzania wód opadowych.

Niestety jest to również brak konsekwencji w Twoich wypowiedziach:




> Budynki niepodpiwniczone, izolacja przeciwwodna, izolacja termiczna fundamentów: 
> W przypadku takich budynków izolacja pionowa jest zbedna,


To w końcu jak: zabezpieczać, czy nie zabezpieczać?? Malować, czy nie malować?
pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

Wartswa Dysperbitu nie jest izolacja przeciwwodna, zmniejsza wprawdzie chlonnosc bloczka, ale efekt jest relatywnie krotkowtrwaly.

To moze tak, gdyby to byl moj budynek podpiwniczony - zastosowalbym system Botament lub Schomburg (Combiflex EL), gdyby nie mial podpiwniczenia - zostawilbym goly bloczek betonowy lub lany fundament i skupil sie na izolacji poziomej sprawdzajac ja 10x

----------


## budulec1

> Wartswa Dysperbitu nie jest izolacja przeciwwodna, zmniejsza wprawdzie chlonnosc bloczka, ale efekt jest relatywnie krotkowtrwaly.


Nic nie wspominałem o dysperbicie, chociaż on również jest uzywany w tym celu, mówiłem natomiast o izolacji przeciwwodnej typu lekkiego. 

podsumowując: w budynkach niepodpiwniczonych nie zalecasz stosowania iizolacji przeciwwodnej (przeciwwilgociowej, hydroizolacji czy nie wiem jak jeszcze to zwą potocznie) na pionowych płaszyznach ściany fundamentowej .

Równie łato, jeśłi nie łatwiej można podważyc stosowanie folii kubełkowej. Jej zastosowanie jest wielokrotnie mniej potrzebne niż przysłowiowy "dysperbit"

pozdrawiam

----------


## Smakor

> Rodzaj gruntu nie ma znaczenia - najważniejsza jest kwestia poziomu wód gruntowych.


Pan żarty raczej opowiadasz... Skąd taka teoria? Woda podniesie się, postoi i opadnie. 
A co powiesz na stałe cisnienie wywierające przez pół roku parcie na fundament, parcie wody zaiweszonej w glinie??
Izolację p.wodną projektuje się rozpatrując DWIE rzeczy:
1. Poziom wód gruntowych (maksymalny, choć ten do końca nie jest znany, jedynie maksymalny historyczny)
2. Rodzaj gruntu a tym samym jakie są szanse na zaleganie wody przy ścianie fundamentowej. 

W dodatku nawet zrobienie drenązu i opaski żwirowej wokół ścian fundamentowych nie zliwkwiduje problemu stojącej wody. Zwykle pojawia się problem co zrobić z woda z drenazu a i tak "osuszylismy" tylko wąski paseczek ziemi wokół domu a reszta? Reszta bedzie nas zalewać i to stale. Po kropelce po milimetrze aż zrobi "dzień dobry" w piwnicy. Dodajmy do tego jeszcze małą deszczwonię własnej produkcji (np 200-300 m2 dachu). I co miło, prawda? ;-P

Jeśli mamy doczynienia z woda gruntową powyżej poziomu poisadzki piwnicy i grunt gliniasty, słabo przepuszczalny to albo rezygnujemy z piwnic (tak robia mięczaki) albo wytaczamy ciężkie działa. 

A piwnice lepiej od razu zrobić "porządnie". Ewetualne błędy wykonawczo/projektowe są baaardzo trudne do naprawiania i baaardzo kosztowne. 

Nie nakłaniam do stosowania systemu Icopal (sam zastosuję), ale można tam znaleźć sporo info i nieco wskazówek wykonawczych. 
Jest też fajny materiał -Voltex. Warto poczytać.

----------


## Martinezio

*Smakor*: to może mi odpowiesz, co będzie zalegało Ci na 1m, gdy poziom wód gruntowych masz na 1,8m?
Nawet, jeśli do poziomu wód gruntowych będzie glina, to woda i tak odejdzie Ci z tej gliny prędzej czy później. Ja mam tak u siebie (tylko wody gruntowe są głębiej) i wiem, co piszę - jak jest sucho, to grunt jest twardy i zbity. Jak trochę popada, to grunt jest mokry na wierzchu, do głębokości humusu i wierzchniej warstwy gliny (jakieś 40cm), a poniżej jest wysuszony i zbity. Dopiero, gdy popada długo (np. jesienią, a zwłaszcza na wiosenne roztopy), to wówczas woda wchodzi głębiej (wiosną prawdopodobnie jest to wytapiająca się woda ze zmarzliny) i grunt staje się grząski  trochę (wierzchnia warstwa natomiast pływa, jak bagno).
Jakkolwiek nie jestem przeciwnikiem dobrej i skutecznej izolacji przeciwwodnej, to jednak zalecam wstrzemięźliwość, bo inaczej dojdziemy do takiej paranoi, że na gruntach dobrze przepuszczalnych z poziomem wód poniżej 2m będziemy stosować ciężkie powłoki z pap tylko dlatego, że kiedyś może nastąpi giga-oberwanie chmury... Czasami warto sprawdzić, czy mamy do czynienia ze słoniem, czy z komarem  :wink:  i zastosować broń adekwatną do tej sytuacji.

PS: czy my tu aby nie rozmawialiśmy o budynkach *niepodpiwniczonych*?   :Confused:

----------


## Smakor

Może i masz rację. Ja wolę mieć taka piwnicę która nawet po oberwaniu chmury zostanie sucha. Konkurecnaj polega tylko na tym, czy mamy zawsze suchą piwnice czy nie. Jeśli nie, ja odpadam. Czy będzie zalan raz czy 10 jest mi obojętne. Zalana to koniec. 
Budują dom za 350, 500 a może 700 tys i decydując się na piwnicę, warto oszczędzać kilka tys. na dodatkowe izolacje?
A jeśli chodzi o domy bez piwnicy w takich gruntach to nie ma co cudować. Porządnie wykonany fundament wytrzyma pewnie dłużej niż 3 pokolenia...

----------


## tacim

No to pojechaliście teraz już nic nie wiem  :smile:  z tego wychodzi, że jak nie mam piwnicy to ekstrudowanym nie ma co sobie d... zawracać tak?
A czy wiecie gdzie jest jakiś poradnik jak kork po proku wykonać izolację fundamentów chodzi mi o jakiś PDF lub foty dla prostego chłopa.

----------


## fighter1983

Moze troche literatury pomoze:
w skrocie:
http://www.botament.net/homepage/bro...%20budowli.pdf
a tu masz bardzo "szeroko"
http://www.izohan.pl/do_modyfikacji/...undamentow.pdf

----------


## tacim

No poradnik git tylko kurcze chodziło mi bardziej o sposoby kładzenia styro łaczenia na zgięciach itd. aby eliminować mostki.

----------


## Martinezio

> Może i masz rację. Ja wolę mieć taka piwnicę która nawet po oberwaniu chmury zostanie sucha. Konkurecnaj polega tylko na tym, czy mamy zawsze suchą piwnice czy nie. Jeśli nie, ja odpadam. Czy będzie zalan raz czy 10 jest mi obojętne. Zalana to koniec. 
> Budują dom za 350, 500 a może 700 tys i decydując się na piwnicę, warto oszczędzać kilka tys. na dodatkowe izolacje?
> A jeśli chodzi o domy bez piwnicy w takich gruntach to nie ma co cudować. Porządnie wykonany fundament wytrzyma pewnie dłużej niż 3 pokolenia...


Dokładnie o to chodzi i to jest podsumowanie całego wątku  :smile: 
Jak masz piwnicę, to zadbaj o dobrą izolację, bo inaczej będzie woda podchodziła. Jak nie masz, to wykonaj tylko dobrą izolację przeciwwilgociową.

----------


## tacim

Moje dzisiejsze doświadczenia z Dysperbitem przy średnio równych ściankach z bloczków (mówię o wystającej zaprawie bądź jej braku) nie jest to wcale łatwe zadanie chyba będzie lepiej na 1 raz rozrobić go 1:1 z woda a na 2 warstwę ewentualnie bez rozrabiania  :smile:  chyba, że ja poprostu robię to za dokładnie  :smile:

----------


## rpilski

> Chcialbym zabrac glos w tej sprawie, zacznijmy moze od *klasyfikacji styropianów używanych do docieplenia fundamentów, aby odpowiedziec sobie na pytanie styropian czy styrodur*
> 1. Zwykly EPS
>  ....
> 2. Styropian EKSPANDOWANY
> ...
> 3. Styropian EKSTRUDOWANY
> ...


Nazwa styropian ekspandowany czy ekstrudowany nie jest raczej poprawna - chociaż dość często używana .
Jest styropian - polistyren ekspandowany (EPS Expanded PolyStyrene) oraz polistyren ekstrudowany (XPS eXtruded PolyStyrene) nazywany u nas chyba najczęściej styrodurem.

----------


## fighter1983

Zastanawialem sie czy ktos zwroci na to uwage  :big tongue: 
A jednak... sa czujni na forum...
Zrobilem to swiadomie, chociaz chwile sie zastanawialem, jednak EPS = EPS czyli wszystkie "hydro" "aqua" itd nalezaloby, zreszta bardzo slusznie klasyfikowac do tej samej grupy co EPS100, jednak wiem, ze "nie przeszloby" i odbieglibysmy mocno od watku. 
Ale tak zgadzam sie: EPS to EPS (w tym takze AQUA , Steinodur, Hydromax, Hydrotherm... itd, czyli podrobki xpsa) oraz XPS, tak powinno sie klasyfikowac te styropiany.
Pelen szacunek ... i dzieki  :big tongue:  tylko teraz zupelnie juz namotalismy w tym poscie...

----------


## tacim

fighter a co z kubełkową piszesz że kubełki na zewnątrz a wszędzie do środka nawet kapsle do kubełkowej pasują jak jest do środka kubełkami??? Jak to jest ????

----------


## fighter1983

*tacim*
Co do kubełków: jedni piszą ze kubełki na zewnatrz inni ze do srodka, argumenty za tymi którzy mówia, że do środka:
1 - Oddychająca ściana fundamentu - wentylowana przestrzen muru... jaka wentylacja? Wentylować zaizolowany bitumem fundament szczelny (przynajmniej z założenia dla wody?) - po co wentylować styropian i bitum? Poza tym trzeba by bylo zrobic jakas szczeline do tego wentylowania.... przeciez i tak za moment to zostanie zamkniete styropianem z gory.

Argumenty za stosowaniem kubelkiem na zewnatrz:
1 - chroni nasza warstwe (styropian) lub bitum przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym

KONIEC - nie ma wiecej za i przeciw.... kubelki do srodka niszcza izolacje bitumiczna lub styropian... tu nie ma o czym dyskutowac, nie robilem nigdy zdjec bo nie sadzilem ze bede musial robic dokumentacje na forum muratora, dzisiaj bylem na nowej budowie, zauwazylem ze maja kubelki do srodka a pod spodem bezposrednio jakis bitum. Tam gdzie stalem (nie obchodzilem budynku dookola) wykop byl kompletnie zasypany, jezeli sie uda jutro tam podjechac a np. ujscie z rur kanalizacyjnych nie jest zakopane to cykne jakies zdjecie na granicy zasypu (juz powinno byc widac), bo tlumaczyc to jak grochem o sciane widze... jak juz mnie do tego stopnia doprowadzicie to wlasnorecznie odkopie kawalek.... Zreszta... *tacim* jestes na tym etapie, daj ta folie kubelkami do warstwy dysperbitu co tam namazales, zasyp tak z 50 cm, sproboj to zagescic i ciagnij i wciskaj ta folie w gore i w dol (symulujac osiadanie ziemi wzgledem sciany budynku) a pozniej zobacz jak sobie zmasakrowales ten dokladnie wymalowany fragment... 

Poki co link.... facet tez tlumaczy ... i nic...  

http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtop...43c64707a8ff5c

----------


## Martinezio

Ja znam inną rolę kubełków, w dodatku wyczytałem to bodajże na stronie któregoś z producentów, czy tam wykonawcy izolacji pionowej fundamentów:
mianowicie kubełki są rodzajem drenażu i mają za zadanie pozwolić na swobodny odpływ wykroplonej, czy podciekającej górą wody z lica fundamentu.
U mnie folia jest kubełkami do wewnątrz, ale nie oparta bezpośrednio na styropianie. Styropian dodatkowo został zaciągnięty siatką i warstwą kleju, a zasypany był dopiero po zaschnięciu kleju. Styro był EPS100, czyli twardy.

----------


## fighter1983

jutro biore do bagaznika lopate.... 
a pozniej zabieram ja z budowy tutaj, moze latwiej Wam to wejdzie do glowy (żart... bez fochów poprosze)

----------


## monikaa13

fighter ja chętnie zobaczę co tam odkopałeś, serio

----------


## tacim

Dzisiaj byłem w pewnym dyżym sklepie z mat. bud. na literkę D..... i szukałem Izohan WK nigdzie tego nie ma mówiono mi, że WL spokojnie przyklei XPS do dysperbitu. Nawet na szkoleniach mówili im, że WL da radę to po cholere robią WK skoro WL daje radę.
Wiecie co tak poczytałem i ręcę mi opadły to dysperbit nakłada się szczotką czy pacą.

----------


## Martinezio

> dysperbit nakłada się szczotką czy pacą.


Można i pacą, ale ucieka  :wink:  Lepiej szczotką, bo toto rzadziocha jest...

----------


## fighter1983

tacim:

Izohan WL
http://www.izohan.pl/download_script...niczna&roz=pdf 
(wykopiowany fragment) :
Zastosowanie
ˇ przyklejanie twardych płyt izolacyjnych ze spienionego polistyrenu
(styropianowych typu EPS)
ˇ gruntowanie podłoży mineralnych pod właściwą izolację w systemie
IZOHAN IZOBUD W po rozcieńczeniu z wodą 1:1 (woda : IZOHAN IZOBUD WL)
ˇ wykonywanie bezspoinowych powłok przeciwwilgociowych typu lekkiego

Izohan WK: 
http://www.izohan.pl/download_script...niczna&roz=pdf
(wykopiowany fragment)
Zastosowanie
ˇ przyklejanie polistyrenu EPS i XPS do podłoży nienasiąkliwych (blachy),
nasiąkliwych (beton) oraz płyt styropianowych między sobą
ˇ przyklejanie płyt styropianowych jednostronnie bądź dwustronnie laminowanych
papą
ˇ przyklejanie pap do styropianu
ˇ klejenie pap asfaltowych do podłoża betonowego oraz między sobą
w wielowarstwowych izolacjach wodochronnych
ˇ klejenie twardych płyt z wełny mineralnej
ˇ wykonywanie powłok o charakterze hydroizolacyjnym

*
Co do zdjec fundamentow izolowanych bitumem,  folia kubelkowa do sciany budynku: jeszcze nie bylem, ale mam juz namierzone gdzie tak jest zrobione ... wiec niedlugo sie pojawia, musze sie tylko ogarnac z robota papierkowa*

----------


## monikaa13

No dobra papy nie dajemy ale co w końcu mamy dać, żeby zaizolować te fundamenty w glinie. Dom bez piwinicy oczywiście. 

Chcieliśmy dać tak:
Dysperbit jako grunt 
WL jako izolacja
Styropian - raczej zwykły
Folia kubełkowa 
drenaż 

Tak już było prawie ustalone ale dziś wyczytałam, że w glinie nie robi się folii, bo pod domem zrobi się jezioro, że w glinie nie robi się drenażu, bo wokół domu zrobi się sadzawka, że w glinie praktycznie wystarczy tylko maznąć dysperbitem, dać styropian i już. A za cenę folii i drenażu zrobić pożądną izolację poziomą jedną, dwie czy nawet trzy i to podwójne ale jaką mamy pewność, że dobrze nam ją zrobią  :smile:  
Może faktycznie szkoda kasy na te nowinki skoro one są niepotzrebne?!

To w końcu jak jest.

----------


## fighter1983

608-48-48-03 Jarek Kurach MC Bauchemie Botament mistrzu od tych spraw... przez telefon latwiej.

722-389-100 Henryk Kotek, IZOHAN, doradca techniczny

----------


## mayadaski

Hmmm....

Czyli u mnie panowie klada folie kubelkowa kubelkiami do sciany?...tak mi to wyglada ze zdjecia....czyli zle  :Roll:   :Roll:  



Mamy Styrodur „10” , po dwie warstwy papy no i ta nieszczesna folie kubelkowa....

Maja

----------


## fighter1983

No to juz przechodzi ludzkie pojecie.... CO TO JEST??!!
Jezeli dobrze widze: sciana fundamentowa, na niej styropian, na tym klej z siatka.. i na tym izolacja???? a jak taka izolacja ma byc szczelna? przeciez od dolu, przy lawie nie ma izolacji przeciwwodnej, woda gruntowa dostanie sie do sciany fundamentu dolem....szczelina ktora powstala pomiedzy sciana fundamentu a styropianem.... izolacja jest szczelna kiedy jest ciagla... a nie przerwana.
I po co to siatkowac i kleic jak na elewacji??? zeby zrobic warstwe ktora bedzie odpadac pod stalym naporem wody???!!  taniej i lepiej folia kubelkowa (sama), kubelki na zewnatrz...czyli odwrotnie !!!  Przeciez to jest MARNOWANIE MATERIALU...
na tym zdjeciu:
- to czarne mazidlo ktore mialo pelnic funkcje izolacji przeciwwodnej
- siatka do docieplen
- klej do siatki 
i jeszcze robocizna za to.... 
Ty tez dzwon do Kuracha albo do Kotka (niech chlopaki popracuja troche)

aaa widze ze ta kubelkowa jest niezle docisnieta teraz.... a wez zajrzyj  jak ten bitum pod spodem wyglada, obstawiam ze juz kubelki sa odcisniete, a co bedzie kiedy docisnie ta folie kilka ton osiadajacej, zageszczanej ziemi??? przeciez ta folia wbije sie w styropian rwąc warstwe siatki, kleju, i bitumu.

----------


## mayadaski

> No to juz przechodzi ludzkie pojecie.... CO TO JEST??!!
> Jezeli dobrze widze: sciana fundamentowa, na niej styropian, na tym klej z siatka.. i na tym izolacja???? a jak taka izolacja ma byc szczelna? przeciez od dolu, przy lawie nie ma izolacji przeciwwodnej, woda gruntowa dostanie sie do sciany fundamentu dolem....szczelina ktora powstala pomiedzy sciana fundamentu a styropianem.... izolacja jest szczelna kiedy jest ciagla... a nie przerwana.
> I po co to siatkowac i kleic jak na elewacji??? zeby zrobic warstwe ktora bedzie odpadac pod stalym naporem wody???!!  taniej i lepiej folia kubelkowa (sama), kubelki na zewnatrz...czyli odwrotnie !!!  Przeciez to jest MARNOWANIE MATERIALU...
> na tym zdjeciu:
> - to czarne mazidlo ktore mialo pelnic funkcje izolacji przeciwwodnej
> - siatka do docieplen
> - klej do siatki 
> i jeszcze robocizna za to.... 
> Ty tez dzwon do Kuracha albo do Kotka (niech chlopaki popracuja troche)
> ...


Spiesze doniesc, ze to jest sciana piwnicy mieszkalnej, a nie fundamentowa. Jezeli to robi jakas roznice w marnotrastwie materialu...
Lece krzyczec o te kubelki.....tak wygladalo w srode....mam nadzieje, ze do dzisiaj nie zasypali i cala sciana z kubelkami zniknela pod tona skarpy.  :Roll:

----------


## fighter1983

NIE ROBI ZADNEJ.... 
material zmarnowany... uzyto materialu ktory nic nie da przy takim zastosowaniu...

----------


## mayadaski

Gdy panowie budowali to smarowali sciany czarnym mazidlem podobno potrzebnym:





Pozniej dopiero przyszedl Styrodur i cala reszta....na ta strone sutereny, ktora ma byc przykryta ziemia ze skarpy....
Ja sie martwilam najbardziej o ta folie kubelkowa, a Ty mowisz ze wszystko do wymiany.  :cry:   :cry:  

Kurcze, zalezy mi by to bylo zrobione OK, bo nasza piwnica to bedzie czescia mieszkalna domu.
Ide dzwonic...  :Roll:  

Maja

----------


## monikaa13

No tak myślałam, że chyba by nie położyli styropianu na pustaki. Jak jest pomalowane to jest ok. ale w razie czego niech się jeszcze ktoś inny wypowie  :smile:  

Co do kubełków to ja się nie znam ale czytając forum wiem, że niektórzy uparcie twierdzą, że kubełkami do wewnątrz i tak robią. Może i to źle, jak pisałam nie wiem.

----------


## fighter1983

eee to  nie jest najgorzej.... najwazniejsze ze pod styropianem jest izolacja, szkoda wprawdzie tej siatki kleju i mazidla na styropianie. 

Folia kubelkowa odwrotnie zamontowana przebije elegancko bitum, siatke klej i zatrzyma sie na styropianie, troche go podrze, ale izolacja na scianie fundamentu/sutereny wode zatrzyma. 
mozna bylo zrobic taniej i lepiej... ale nie ma tragedii, jak juz jest tak jak jest to szkoda to odkopywac

----------


## fighter1983

Jest i zdjecie, skutek uzywania folii kubelkowej kubełkami do ściany budynku...
Jeżeli ktoś nadal twierdzi,że to jest szczelne... pomimo tego że bylo calkiem niezle (dokladnie i grubo) wykonane to juz nie mam słów.
W tygodniu beda moze nastepne zdjecia z "wykopków"

----------


## mirma

> Budynki niepodpiwniczone, izolacja przeciwwodna, izolacja termiczna fundamentów:
> 
> W przypadku takich budynków izolacja pionowa jest zbedna, bardzo wazna natomiast jest izolacja pozioma, aby podciaganie kapilarne nie spowodowalo nam pojawienia sie wilgoci na scianie budynku, najczesciej stosowany bloczek betonowy czy tez zelbet znajdujacy sie w ziemi, narazony na dzialanie wody pomimo sporej nasiakliwosci w nieznaczny sposob ulega erozji. Tak wiec zabezpieczanie przeciwwodne takiego fundamentu sprowadza sie do wykonania solidnej izolacji poziomej, aby tak jak wspominalem - podciaganie kapilarne nie przetransportowalo nam wilgoci do sciany budynku.


Mam pytanie dotyczące izolacji p. wodnej. Będę miał ławę na niej bloczki betonowe. Okresowo do wysokość 1,2,do 3 bloczków podnosi się poziom wód gruntowych 2x w roku.
Oczywiście budynek nie podpiwniczony.
I teraz.  Czy robić / jak zrobić izolację pionową p. wodną. Jeśli tak to czy od wewnątrz i zewnątrz.
Teren na którym będą fundamenty - piaszczysty.

----------


## Martinezio

IMO w tym przypadku warto zrobić izolację przeciwwodną.
Robisz ją z zewnątrz tylko, a od wewnątrz robisz izolację przeciwwilgociową (wystarczy przesmarować bitumem lub dysperbitem jakimś bloczki - tylko postaraj się, aby fugi między bloczkami były w całości wypełnione zaprawą i nie było szczelin).

----------


## mirma

> IMO w tym przypadku warto zrobić izolację przeciwwodną.
> Robisz ją z zewnątrz tylko, a od wewnątrz robisz izolację przeciwwilgociową (wystarczy przesmarować bitumem lub dysperbitem jakimś bloczki - tylko postaraj się, aby fugi między bloczkami były w całości wypełnione zaprawą i nie było szczelin).


Wydaje mi się że taka izolacja da niewiele prawie to samo jakby jej wcale nie było.
Oczywiści nie zaszkodzi. 
Bardziej się zastanawiam czy jest sens lądować się w koszty i robić szczelną izolację pionową p. wodną jeśli nie mam piwnicy czy sobie darować i zrobić na 3 bloczku szczelną izolację poziomą zakładając że bloczki betonowe mogą być okresowo zalewane wodą.

----------


## Martinezio

Izolacja ma dać to, że woda nie wniknie Ci w mury. Zauważ, że okresowe zalewanie odbywa się głównie w czasie roztopów i jesiennych opadów, a poziom wody podchodzi dużo powyżej granicy przemarzania. Rozważ teraz taki przypadek, że późną jesienią zaleje Ci fundament, po czym nadejdzie gwałtowne i b. silne oziębienie, które doprowadzi do zamarznięcia wody w fundamencie... Jak myślisz, co się wtedy stanie? Raz, drugi... dziesiąty...
Ostatnio zachodzą b. duże zmiany klimatyczne i oby nikt się nie obudził z ręką w nocniku  :wink: 
Nie wiem, może się mylę - nie jestem Alfą i Omegą, ja tylko staram się brać wszystko na swój rozumek  :wink:

----------


## mirma

O sytuacji o której piszesz dysperbit jest chyba raczej słabym izolatorem.
Może "fighter1983" coś napisze.

----------


## Martinezio

Od strony wewnętrznej spokojnie wystarczy IMO. Napór wody będzie od zewnątrz głównie - w środku masz ubitą pospółkę, oraz izolację przeciwwilgociową na chudziaku. Poza tym od środka strefa przemarzania jest inna, niż na zewnątrz, bo od góry hajcuje budynek.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Poruszę inny problem zwiazany z izolacją poziomą /pionową budynku.

Warunki następujace:
-budynek niepodpiwniczony
-dookoła glina ale niski stan wód gruntowych
-co najistotniejsze ściany fundamentowe będą trójwarstwowe ( od wewnatrz bloczek betonowy 38x25x12 na płask, w środku styropian EPS 100 lub 70 2x5cm na mijankę z zewnątrz bloczek betonowy na płask ( 12cm)

Stad moje pytanie, jak najlepiej zrobić zabezpieczenia poziome/pionowe.
Planowałem od zewnetrznej strony: 
-folia kubełkowa
-2xgrubsza maź rozpuszczalnikowa
-1xgrunt rozpuszczalnikowy
-rapowanie bloczków zewnetrznych
-styropian ( tylko EPS 70 czy 100 ?, mur trójwarstwowy będzie powiązany gesto kotwami stalowymi, czy jest sens dopłacać do 100 tki ? )
-2x masa wodorozcieńczalna na bloczku betonowym konstrukcyjnym od strony zewnetrznej ( od strony styropianu )
- 1xgrunt rozpuszczalnikowy plus 2x maź rozpuszczlnikowa na bloczku konstrukcyjnym od strony wewnetrznej ( od srodka domu ).

Izolacje pozime:
- na ławę folia
-pod pierwszą warstwę pustaków ponad poziomem gruntu 1xgrunt wodny plus 1x dobra gruba papa termozgrzewalna z dużymi zakładkami

Teraz mam wątpliwości, czy jesli wkładam styropian w scianę fundamentową to muszę robic tak dokładna izolacje pozimą ? Czy dać styropian EPS100 czy wystarczy zwykły fasadowy EPS70 ? Czy malować od środka bloczek betonowy na wypadek gdyby woda przedostawała się przez ścianę zewnetrzną ? 
Jeśli chodzi o izolację poziomą to na ławę pewnie wystarczy gruba folia, ponad poziomem "0" najlepsza wydaje sie gruba papa termozgrzewalna SBS tylko jak ja przykleic skoro palnikiem za bardzo nie podziałam ze względu na styropian w środku? Co radzicie.

----------


## aniapz

Witam!
Zdaje się, że i u mnie panowie źle zrobili i nie wiem, co teraz? Odkopywać i robić jeszcze raz?
Izolacja wygląda tak
bloczki, na nich na zewnątrz i od wewnątrz dysperbit 2x, na to styropian, na styropian siatka z klejem, na  to wszystko folia ogrodnicza 3mm. Mamy bardzo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Co powinniśmy zrobić? Raczej nie widzi mi się zrywanie tego wszystkiego, ale może można jeszcze coś poprawić?

----------


## Lgrzechu

> Poruszę inny problem zwiazany z izolacją poziomą /pionową budynku.
> 
> Warunki następujace:
> -budynek niepodpiwniczony
> -dookoła glina ale niski stan wód gruntowych
> -co najistotniejsze ściany fundamentowe będą trójwarstwowe ( od wewnatrz bloczek betonowy 38x25x12 na płask, w środku styropian EPS 100 lub 70 2x5cm na mijankę z zewnątrz bloczek betonowy na płask ( 12cm)
> 
> Stad moje pytanie, jak najlepiej zrobić zabezpieczenia poziome/pionowe.
> Planowałem od zewnetrznej strony: 
> ...


Nikt nie robił murów fundamentowych trójwarstwowych ???   :sad:

----------


## tel-net

Witam serdecznie wszystkich.
Proszę o szybką radę . Czytam forum i już sam nie wiem jak zrobić. Mam wymurowane ściany piwnicy z bloczka fundamentowanego , wokół budynku jest położony drenaż z odprowadzeniem do studzienki , woda gruntowa  jest na poziomie 40 cm od dołu ławy mierząc. z wykonawcą rozmawiałem że wykona na nim tynk ale jakoś wyszło że nie zrobił . Ściana jest w miarę równa i bez większych szczelin . Ściana została pomalowana 2 x desperbitem i co dalej !!!!???.... nie jestem budowlańcem ale chciałem zrobić tak- dać na to papę termo od dołu do góry , ale ktoś mi to odradził że zrobisz będzie ok przez jakiś czas a potem może choć nie musi się odkleić wejdzie tam woda pomiędzy papę a ścianę i będzie bagienko , więc chyba rezygnuję . Na dzień dzisiejszy czyli 10.05.09 mam posmarowane 2x desperbitem i tak myślę że pociągnę na to jeszcze ten IZOHAN WL lub WK który jest zachwalany na forum lub coś z firmy Deitermann. Potem przykleję już zakupiony AQUA EPS-P200 grubość 2x5 cm za pomocą IZOHANA lub kleju , na to klej i siatka i znów posmarować Izohanem i na to również już zakupiona folia kubełkowa - tylko k..... w jaki sposób ..... gdzie kubełki #$#$##

.... jeżeli ktoś miałby chęć mi pomóc będę wdzięczny , bo jutro muszę podjąć decyzję...

----------


## tel-net

... i tak jeszcze myślę czy napewno można kleić aque na jakieś mazidło czy na klej

jeżeli ktoś mógłby się pochwalić doświadczeniem proszę o tel. 504 212 800

----------


## KamaG

to i ja dołączę z zapytaniem:
budynek niepodpiwniczony, woda gruntowa poniżej poziomu posadowienia ale są wody napływowe (to na zboczu), potrafią być wiosną tuż pod powierzchnią gruntu, ławy wylane w grunt, ściana fundam. z bloczków, pomiędzy ławą i ścianą pasek folii -mam wrażenie że za wąski, i jak to izolować?
murarz ocieplił styropianem 10cm i położył siatkę w kleju, podobno mamy na to położyć folię kubełkową od zewnątrz, wystarczy?
od wewnątrz ma być dysperbitem pomalowane, jakoś mnie to nie przekonuje  :Confused:

----------


## KamaG

jest jeszcze pomysł, żeby w górnej części działki wykopać głęboki rów i zasypać gruntem przepuszczalnym, coś ala drenaż, i wodę wyprowadzić na bok działki, tylko, że nie ma jej gdzie całkiem odprowadzić i to miałoby robić za takie odcięcie drogi do muru, a dalej na działce to musiała by sobie stać, ewentualnie jakieś nieduże bajorko?
podpowiedzcie czy to ma sens?
a i jeszcze, podpowiedział mi człowiek, żeby ławę fundamentową zwłaszcza tą od napływu wody, odłożyć gliną, urobić ją na zasadzie ciasta w betoniarce i wyłożyć wzdłuż ściany. że jak będzie jednorodna to jako nieprzepuszczająca wody będzie dobrze izolować.
podzielcie się przemyśleniami

----------


## tel-net

... oj moim skromnum zdaniem glina nie jest dobrym materiałem na takie sprawy

----------


## martynw

Witam,
Ja mam jeszcze inna sytuację niż poruszana na forum. Nasz dom bedzie podpiwniczony w połowie, myślę że zastosujemy następująca izolację :
ławy fundamentowe pomalowane 2x IZOLBET A na to Papa 2 X pod ściany fundamentowe z bloczków. Na ściany piewnicy 2x dysperbit potem styropian 5cm nie wiem na co i nie wiem jaki potem folia kubełkowa kubełkami do zewnątrz. Jaęli chodzi o ściany fundamentowe części niepodpiewniczonej to 2X dysperbit i nie wiem co dalej ...
macie jkiś pomysł?

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> - Dysperbit - jako grunt
> - Izohan WM - jako izolacja przeciwwodna (co najmniej 2 warstwy, aby unikanac bledu wykonawcy i niedokladnego naniesienia izolacji)
> - Izohan WL lub WK - do klejenia na placki warstwy docieplajacej, dla styropianu i ekspandowanych styropianow wystarczy WL, jezeli mamy Styrodury (XPS) aby sie przykleilo - uzywamy Izohan WK ...


A czy styropian nie powinno się kleić do ściany fundamentowej na całej powierzchni a nie tylko na placki. BO pod naporem gruntu taki styropian się może pękać?

Ja planuje coś takiego (izolacja przeciwwilgociowa):
Piwnica z bloczków. Na to:
1. Dysperbit i/lub  Izohan WM 
2. Papa termo (czy jst sens)??
3. Styro klejonyna papę
4. Folia;

----------


## fighter1983

Nie ma potrzeby po calosci, pekac nie bedzie, styropian lekko sie odksztalci, co w niczym nie przeszkadza a zmniejsza zuzycie kleju.
Co do Twojej listy - zrezygnowalbym z papy a przypilnowal warstwy z WM-ki

----------


## fenix2

Chyba najlepiej zrobić coś takiego ?

[img=http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/4710/izolacjafundamentw.th.jpg]

----------


## domelek

A jesli rezygnuje z izolacji pionowej to czy wystarczy IZOHANem WK przykleic styrodur bezposrednio do sciany z bloczkow fundamentowych? Dawac na to jeszcze folie (budynek niepodpiwniczony oczywiscie- obok jest istniejacy bud z piwnica i nie stala tam nigdy woda mimo ze piwnica jest nizej od fundamentow - dlatego rezygnacja z izol pionowej. Poza tym gdzie najlepiej dac izolacje pozioma i z czego folia/papa?

----------


## domelek

Pomoze ktos?

----------


## fenix2

> A jesli rezygnuje z izolacji pionowej to czy wystarczy IZOHANem WK przykleic styrodur bezposrednio do sciany z bloczkow fundamentowych? Dawac na to jeszcze folie (budynek niepodpiwniczony oczywiscie- obok jest istniejacy bud z piwnica i nie stala tam nigdy woda mimo ze piwnica jest nizej od fundamentow - dlatego rezygnacja z izol pionowej. Poza tym gdzie najlepiej dac izolacje pozioma i z czego folia/papa?


IZOHANem WK to właśnie izolacja pionowa. Chyba że tylko do klejenia styro posłuży. 
Foli kubełkowa ma za zadanie odprowadzać wodę i chronić styropian. NIE jest to izolacja przeciw wodna !

Na izolacje poziomą jeśli papa to nie na trakturze ! Tylko welonie szklanym lub poliestrze.

----------


## pms

Mam pytanie do fachowców.
Dom bez podpiwniczenia z 1947 roku - aktualnie jestem na etapie generalnego remontu i przebudowy. Fundament dobrze zaizolowany poziomo papą a na nim podmurówka (ok 80 cm nad ziemię) i ściany z bala modrzewiowego. Ściany suchutkie. Podsypka pod zdjętą podłogą w całym domu sucha jak pieprz. Czy odkopywać fundamenty i izolować od zewnątrz 2xdysperbit, styropian, folia kubełkowa? Czy lepiej nie ruszać skoro teraz jest OK? A może do takich remontów stosować zupełnie inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## keramb

> Mam pytanie do fachowców.
> Dom bez podpiwniczenia z 1947 roku - aktualnie jestem na etapie generalnego remontu i przebudowy. Fundament dobrze zaizolowany poziomo papą a na nim podmurówka (ok 80 cm nad ziemię) i ściany z bala modrzewiowego. Ściany suchutkie. Podsypka pod zdjętą podłogą w całym domu sucha jak pieprz. Czy odkopywać fundamenty i izolować od zewnątrz 2xdysperbit, styropian, folia kubełkowa? Czy lepiej nie ruszać skoro teraz jest OK? A może do takich remontów stosować zupełnie inne rozwiązanie?


Nie szukaj przygód i zostaw tak jak jest. Nie słuchaj też fachowców, którzy bedą Cię przekonywali że koniecznie trzeba robić izolacje pionową. W domu niepodpiwniczonym najwazniejsza jest izolacja pozioma, i  jeśli izolacja w Twoim domu trzyma się dobrze od 1947 r to tylko pogratulować ówczesnym budowniczym! Dla własnego spokoju możesz ewentualnie odkopać fragment fundamentu i zobaczyć jak na ten moment wygląda. Założę się, że b. dobrze i tak będzie jszcze przez następne 100 lat.   :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cardura

Witam a co z pomysłem obłożenia folii kubełkami na zewnątrz i obłoży jeszcze geowłókniną??? czy to ma sens?? Czy tylko obsypac piaseczkiem folie kubełkową i tyle. A jeśli styrodu (5cm) jest wyłożony do końca to czy nie ma problemu jak 30 cm od góry przymocujemy bardziej kołakmi czy czyms innym w celu obłozenia później klinkierem (by było stabilniej )???

----------


## komo80

A jak ocieplic fundament jenolity lany w zimie na glebokosc 60-70 cm.

Fundament jest bardzo nierowny, nad fundamentem jest papa(=poziom gruntu), pozniej 50 cm bloczka i znowu izolacja.

Przez ostanie dwa dni z zona odkopujemy te fundamenty, wypelniamy ubytki w bloczkach zaprawa wyrownujaca, zbijamy nierowne nadlewki w fundamencie i smarujemy to wszystko 2 x Dysperbitem.

Tylko co dalej. Moj pomysl byl taki zeby dac od poziomu -60 cm do +40 cm hydromax 5 cm i zasypac go ziemią, natomiast miedzy hydromaxem a bloczkami dac styropian Strong FS38 lub FS40 (nie pamietam jaki mam na budowie).
Ale to rozwiazanie da ok 16-20 cm ocieplenia, przy ciepleniu scian budynku 10 lub 15 cm. Ocieplenie fundamentu bedzie wystawalo  :smile:  chyba ze zrobic pozniej 20 cm na scianach.

Teren jest raczej podmokły.
Prosze o odpowiedz jutro znowu bedziemy kopac dalej  :smile:

----------


## Lenart

> Przez ostanie dwa dni z zona odkopujemy te fundamenty


fajną masz żonę   :Wink2:  
moja ma budowę w ... głębokim poważaniu   :Evil:  
ale kobiety są lepsze od mężczyzn - pijaków, nierobów itd   :ohmy:

----------


## Martinezio

> Przez ostanie dwa dni z zona odkopujemy te fundamenty
> 			
> 		
> 
> fajną masz żonę   
> moja ma budowę w ... głębokim poważaniu   
> ale kobiety są lepsze od mężczyzn - pijaków, nierobów itd


Moja na ten przykład sama "tymi rencamy" wykopała rów pod drenaż wokół budynku i nawiozła weń żwiru  :wink:  Razem wykonywaliśmy ocieplenie poddasza, teraz szpachlujemy... Się chce, to się da  :wink:  Kwestia motywacji i determinacji.

----------


## Martinezio

> A jak ocieplic fundament jenolity lany w zimie na glebokosc 60-70 cm.
> Fundament jest bardzo nierowny, nad fundamentem jest papa(=poziom gruntu), pozniej 50 cm bloczka i znowu izolacja.
> [ciach]
> Teren jest raczej podmokły.


Przede wszystkim: jaka jest różnica w grubości fundamentu lanego i tego z bloczka? Druga sprawa - na jaką wysokość/głębokość podchodzi Ci woda?
Masz piwnicę?

Jeśli nie masz piwnicy, to zastanów się, czy nie prościej będzie Ci zachować ten uskok z uwzględnieniem ocieplenia (ew. zmniejszyć go poprzez zastosowanie różnej grubości materiałów ocieplających), całość zabezpieczyć najpierw siatką w kleju, a od wierzchu folią kubełkową i podsypać tak, aby ukryć uskok pod warstwą gleby (zasiać trawkę i spokój  :wink: ).
Jeśli masz piwnicę i wody podskórne podchodzą powyżej poziomu podłogi tejże piwnicy, to przemyśl ciężką izolację przeciwwodną, czyli ułożenie papy, oraz dobry drenaż opaskowy w ok. ław.

----------


## komo80

Rysunek  :smile: 

Fundament lany wystaje na ok 12-15 cm.
Piwnicy nie mam.
Myslalem zeby na bloczek przykleic 10 cm styropianu i to zaciagnac klejem z siatka i dysperbitem.

Na fundament lany dac hydromax 5 cm, bedzie ciezko go przykleic na lepik bo fundmanet jest nie rowny, plyta hydromaxu bedzie wystawala z ziemi jakies 40 cm do tego dac folie od zewnatrz i wywinac ja nad ten uskok.

Czy dobrze mysle?

Czy ten hydromax moze sie opierac na piachu? Czy moze dac cos pod niego.

----------


## Martinezio

12-15 cm to dość sporo :/ Do tego wystaje ponad grunt 40 cm. Albo zaakceptujesz estetykę tego uskoku, albo podsyp te 45 cm, aby ukryć uskok pod glebą. Folię wywiń na uskok i wyciągnij ponad powierzchnię. Jak już gleba się ustoi, to folię się obcina na równo z powierzchnią ziemii. Trawka to ładnie zasłoni, ew. możesz zastosować listwę maskującą do folii kubełkowej (choć moim zdaniem to przerost formy nad treścią, oraz zbędne koszta i to dość spore).
Jeśli boisz się o ten hydromax, to użyj styroduru - można go nawet bez folii zakopać  :smile:  Nie powinno się nic z nim dziać.
Nierówny fundament lany można albo wydłutować (tylko to syzyfowa robota i bez dobrego młota udarowego nie podchodź  :wink:  ), albo obrzucić tynkiem/zaprawą i wygładzić. Później obsmarować dysperbitem ze 2 razy i wtedy będzie można przykleić styro-cośtam na ten dysperbit  :wink:  Aha, wcześniej dobrze by było, gdybyś jakąś myjką wysokociśnieniową wymył ten fundament z resztek piachu.

Mała korekta Twojego obrazka - ja bym zrobił tak:

----------


## komo80

To juz wiem mniej wiecej jak  :smile: 
Tylko nie wiem czy dac kubelkowa czy normalna folie, kubelkowej nie da sie chyba tak latwo wywinac.

Wielkie dzieki, myjki niestety nie ma  :smile:  Nie ma tez pradu ani wody  :sad:

----------


## Deamos

U mnie tera robi sie fundament. Osobiscie go pomalowalem desperbitem - 2 warstwy prosto z wiadra (bez rozcienczania). Na to wczoraj poszedl styropian - 2x5cm i wczoraj zaczeli zaciagac siatke klejem. 
Potem znowu dysperbit i co dalej?... teren gliniasty, ale bedzie zasypywany powyzej law czarna ziemia. Przed malowaniem fundamentu byl problem z wysuszeniem bo woda na lawach stala.

----------


## Martinezio

> Tylko nie wiem czy dac kubelkowa czy normalna folie, kubelkowej nie da sie chyba tak latwo wywinac.


Da się ją wywinąć - oczywiście łuki będą dużo większe, niż przy zwykłej folii, ale i tę zwykłą lepiej dać najgrubszą, jaką tylko się znajdzie. Folia kubełkowa nie bez podstawy jest taka gruba  :wink:  Najgorzej będzie z wywijaniem w narożnikach - prostoliniowo powinno pójść bez problemu. Można ponacinać w narożnikach i zagiąć z zakładkami - kubełki nie mają być szczelne, tylko mają osłaniać przed kamieniami i gryzoniami.

Powodzenia  :smile: 

Deamos: ta druga warstwa dysperbitu to nie wiem, czy potrzebna, choć pewnie nie zaszkodzi  :wink:  Na wierzch u mnie dali kubełki.
Czemu *zasypujesz* czarnoziemem? Masz za dużo kasy?  :wink:  Wsyp pospółkę, a czarnoziem na wierzch (tak 30 cm). Jeśli masz podmokły teren przemyśl drenaż opaskowy - póki masz odkopane, będzie łatwo  :smile:  Wyściełaj dół geowłókniną, na dół rura żółta z dziurkami, zasyp kamykami o granulacji 16-36 (w trakcie zasypywania dobrze jest czymś docisnąć rurę, bo może "wypływać" spod kamyków, a powinna być na spodzie) i zawiń geowłókninę. Teraz na to możesz nasypać pospółki oraz na wierzch jakieś 30 cm czarnoziemu i trawka  :smile:  Rurę dobrze jest ułożyć ze spadkiem w kierunku odprowadzenia wody z drenażu (rozsączenie w gruncie typu studnia chłonna - wyprowadzać do melioracji chyba nie wolno).

----------


## kkdarch

Witam 
Nawiązując do izolacji ,wczoraj robili mi wykop pod fundamenty  garażu i wyglądało ładnie  :big grin:  natomiast kopiąc fundament piwnicy pod domem  w jednym narożniku trafiłem na przerost warstwy jakby bardzo grubym żwirem .Skutek jest taki że z tego żwirku wczoraj wypływała woda która to sączyła się cały dzień w coraz mniejszych ilościach. Dziś rano sprawdzałem i jest to około połowy tego co wczoraj wieczorem.Podejrzewam że  jest to warstwa zalegającej wody w tym piasku  bo działka jest na górce.Czy miał ktoś taki przypadek  i czy jest możliwe aby to ustało ?Wykopałem studnię chłonną  dwa dni wcześniej ale po przeciwnej stronie wykopów i tam była cały czas glina aż do 5 m bo tyle sięgnęła koparka.Myślałem nad wykonaniem dodatkowego odwiertu (takim ręcznym świdrem w dnie studni chłonnej)aby dostać się do warstwy chłonnej lub ewentualnie wykopać drugą studnię od strony sączącej się wody.I teraz pytanie :czy wylewając ławy wylać razem z warstwą dociskową zazbrojoną która utworzy jakby płytę   :ohmy:   i na to dać izolację z papy termozgrzewalnej natomiast na zewnątrz dać 2xdysperbit .Czy to uchroni przed ewentualnym naporem wody który może wystąpić na wiosnę lub po obfitych opadach deszczu.Na dnie wykopu mam glinę  więc teren nośny.

----------


## Barbossa

1. ustal do jakiej głębokości glina, a raczej czy jest szansa na przebicie się do gruntu chłonnego
2. takie "oczko" będzie zawsze podlewać Twoje fundamenty (woda opadowa będzie tam zawsze zalegać), więc jak tego jest dużo, to postarałbym się o lepszą izolację (moim zdaniem papa termo na ścianę, płyty nie musisz wylewać, wystarczy zachować ciągłość izolacji pionowej z poziomą), zwłaszcza, że robisz w glinie
3. wykop zasypać gliną, lub żwirem (pospółką) ale wtedy drenaż, jeżeli oczywiście masz gdzie tą wodę odprowadzić (pkt.1)
4. glina wcale nie musi być stabilnym podłożem - jedynie wtedy jest stablina gdy warunki wodne są niezmienne

----------


## Deamos

> Deamos: ta druga warstwa dysperbitu to nie wiem, czy potrzebna, choć pewnie nie zaszkodzi  Na wierzch u mnie dali kubełki.
> Czemu *zasypujesz* czarnoziemem? Masz za dużo kasy?  Wsyp pospółkę, a czarnoziem na wierzch (tak 30 cm). Jeśli masz podmokły teren przemyśl drenaż opaskowy - póki masz odkopane, będzie łatwo  Wyściełaj dół geowłókniną, na dół rura żółta z dziurkami, zasyp kamykami o granulacji 16-36 (w trakcie zasypywania dobrze jest czymś docisnąć rurę, bo może "wypływać" spod kamyków, a powinna być na spodzie) i zawiń geowłókninę. Teraz na to możesz nasypać pospółki oraz na wierzch jakieś 30 cm czarnoziemu i trawka  Rurę dobrze jest ułożyć ze spadkiem w kierunku odprowadzenia wody z drenażu (rozsączenie w gruncie typu studnia chłonna - wyprowadzać do melioracji chyba nie wolno).


Plytki klinkierowe przykleja sie do disterbitu?

Druga, czyli na kleju z siatka?, wczoraj dokonczyli mi siatkowanie, wiec trzebazakryc poki sucho  :wink: 
Pospolka wychodzi prawie tak samo jak ziemia, wiec mozna wszysko ziemia. Teren jest gliniasty, ale poza betonem law, to woda nigdzie nie stoi po deszczu.

Odchodzac troche od tematu beda niedlugo robione rynny, ktore ladnie beda podlewaly fundament. Wkopac rury dookola domu i w jednym miejscu dokopac sie do piasku wpuszczajac kregi w ziemie na deszczowke, czy moze macie jakis inny pomysl?

----------


## Martinezio

> Plytki klinkierowe przykleja sie do disterbitu?


Dysperbit tylko do poziomu zakrytego glebą, czy tam do miejsca, od którego zaczną się płytki. Styk płytek z dysperbitem możesz dodatkowo na koniec jakimś silikonem, lub innym bitumem zasmarować  :wink: 




> Druga, czyli na kleju z siatka?, wczoraj dokonczyli mi siatkowanie, wiec trzebazakryc poki sucho 
> Pospolka wychodzi prawie tak samo jak ziemia, wiec mozna wszysko ziemia. Teren jest gliniasty, ale poza betonem law, to woda nigdzie nie stoi po deszczu.


Pospółka lepsza, bo nie będzie się kisić i śmierdzieć  :wink:  Poniżej 0,5m pod ziemią jest b. niski dostęp tlenu i zaczynają się rozwijać bakterie beztlenowe, które będą rozkładać związki organiczne czarnoziemu.
Poza tym polecam jednak zrobienie drenażu - my u siebie nie zrobiliśmy wcześniej i w te pędy robimy teraz, bo przed domem nie da się po deszczu przejść. Też mamy glinę i woda w wykopach nigdy nie napływała. Jednak po deszczu robią się nam zalewiska i stoją, stając się wylęgarnią komarów  :Mad: 




> Odchodzac troche od tematu beda niedlugo robione rynny, ktore ladnie beda podlewaly fundament. Wkopac rury dookola domu i w jednym miejscu dokopac sie do piasku wpuszczajac kregi w ziemie na deszczowke, czy moze macie jakis inny pomysl?


To dobry pomysł, jeśli nie będziesz potrzebował tej wody do podlewania ogródka  :wink:  Jeśli stwierdzisz, że się by przydała, to wkop sobie po drodze jakiś zbiornik przelewowy (tak ok. 2000 litrów). Jak zbiornik pusty, to woda do niego napłynie, a jak się napełni, to nadmiar będzie się przelewał do studzienki chłonnej wykonanej jak piszesz. Ja mam w taki sposób zrobione odprowadzenie wody z oczyszczalni biologicznej  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> U mnie tera robi sie fundament. Osobiscie go pomalowalem desperbitem - 2 warstwy prosto z wiadra (bez rozcienczania). Na to wczoraj poszedl styropian - 2x5cm i wczoraj zaczeli zaciagac siatke klejem. 
> Potem znowu dysperbit i co dalej?... teren gliniasty, ale bedzie zasypywany powyzej law czarna ziemia. Przed malowaniem fundamentu byl problem z wysuszeniem bo woda na lawach stala.


A czym kleiłeś styropian do bloczków a raczej do dyserbitu ??
Jaki styropian zastosowałeś ??

Fenix
Pozdro.

----------


## Deamos

> A czym kleiłeś styropian do bloczków a raczej do dyserbitu ??
> Jaki styropian zastosowałeś ??


Klejem do styropianu, byly rozne bo do ocieplania tez site teraz kupuje, m.in. Styrmann i NuvaTherm.
Styropian taki co szedl na podloge EPS 100  :wink:

----------


## kkdarch

> 1. ustal do jakiej głębokości glina, a raczej czy jest szansa na przebicie się do gruntu chłonnego
> 2. takie "oczko" będzie zawsze podlewać Twoje fundamenty (woda opadowa będzie tam zawsze zalegać), więc jak tego jest dużo, to postarałbym się o lepszą izolację (moim zdaniem papa termo na ścianę, płyty nie musisz wylewać, wystarczy zachować ciągłość izolacji pionowej z poziomą), zwłaszcza, że robisz w glinie
> 3. wykop zasypać gliną, lub żwirem (pospółką) ale wtedy drenaż, jeżeli oczywiście masz gdzie tą wodę odprowadzić (pkt.1)
> 4. glina wcale nie musi być stabilnym podłożem - jedynie wtedy jest stablina gdy warunki wodne są niezmienne


Dzięki za odpowiedź .
Wczoraj dorwałem świder fi=200mm  i ryłem jak górnik w studni którą zrobiłem .Wywierciłem w dnie około 80cm i przez cały ten czas była glina ale taka twarda i szara .Na......łem się i bez efektu.Z relacji sąsiada wynika że ziemia za moją działką  jest trochę słabiej rodna (jego słowa) i tam jest chyba piach.Ta twarda szara glina  występuje też pod miejscem gdzie będą ławy  natomiast sączenie wody występuje akurat pod miejscem gdzie będzie ława garażu.Po wilgotności piachu widzę że poziom wody byłby w dolnej części ławy piwnicy tuż nad chudziakiem. Jak odprowadzić wodę z tego miejsca gdy tam będzie ława schodkowa  garażu połączona z ławami piwnicy.Drenaży tam pod ławami nie wolno robić.Aktualnie wypompowuje wodę z wykopu do sączka melioracyjnego który przerwałem podczas wykopów ale później go połączę plastikową rurą.Obecnie pompa włącza się co jakieś 40-60 minut i wypompowuje około 10 litrów wody co w porównaniu z dniem wykopów jest dużo mniej.Myślałem wykopać w kilku miejscach taki sam dół jak na poprzednią studnię tak do 6m bo tyle koparka sięgnie i sprawdzić co jest pod spodem.dodam że lekki spadek jest w stronę południową i tam po dokończeniu wykopu piwnic pojawia się żwir więc tam myślę że będzie dobrze kopać.Jak zrobić drenaż  gdy  ława  garażu są dużo wyżej niż  ława piwnicy?
Myślałem aby przed garażem około 1-1,2m (od strony napływu )wykopać rów na głębokość ław piwnicy i  i na takiej głębokości położyć drenaż otaczający garaż połączony z drenażem piwnic.Czy będzie to właściwe ?Myślę zę w ten sposób można by było zlikwidować napływ wody na  ścianę piwnicy przylegającą do garażu.
Kolor niebieski to miejsce i kierunek napływu ,po lewej stronie kolorem czerwonym przejście piasku w glinę a po prawej z gliny w piasek.

----------


## Martinezio

> Dzięki za odpowiedź .
> Wczoraj dorwałem świder fi=200mm  i ryłem jak górnik w studni którą zrobiłem .Wywierciłem w dnie około 80cm i przez cały ten czas była glina ale taka twarda i szara .Na......łem się i bez efektu.Z relacji sąsiada wynika że ziemia za moją działką  jest trochę słabiej rodna (jego słowa) i tam jest chyba piach.Ta twarda szara glina  występuje też pod miejscem gdzie będą ławy  natomiast sączenie wody występuje akurat pod miejscem gdzie będzie ława garażu.Po wilgotności piachu widzę że poziom wody byłby w dolnej części ławy piwnicy tuż nad chudziakiem. Jak odprowadzić wodę z tego miejsca gdy tam będzie ława schodkowa  garażu połączona z ławami piwnicy.Drenaży tam pod ławami nie wolno robić.Aktualnie wypompowuje wodę z wykopu do sączka melioracyjnego który przerwałem podczas wykopów ale później go połączę plastikową rurą.Obecnie pompa włącza się co jakieś 40-60 minut i wypompowuje około 10 litrów wody co w porównaniu z dniem wykopów jest dużo mniej.Myślałem wykopać w kilku miejscach taki sam dół jak na poprzednią studnię tak do 6m bo tyle koparka sięgnie i sprawdzić co jest pod spodem.dodam że lekki spadek jest w stronę południową i tam po dokończeniu wykopu piwnic pojawia się żwir więc tam myślę że będzie dobrze kopać.Jak zrobić drenaż  gdy  ława  garażu są dużo wyżej niż  ława piwnicy?
> Myślałem aby przed garażem około 1-1,2m (od strony napływu )wykopać rów na głębokość ław piwnicy i  i na takiej głębokości położyć drenaż otaczający garaż połączony z drenażem piwnic.Czy będzie to właściwe ?Myślę zę w ten sposób można by było zlikwidować napływ wody na  ścianę piwnicy przylegającą do garażu.
> Kolor niebieski to miejsce i kierunek napływu ,po lewej stronie kolorem czerwonym przejście piasku w glinę a po prawej z gliny w piasek.


Hmm... Zdjęcia są mało czytelne, ale generalnie wygląda to nieźle. Zrób drenaż wokół ław tych niższych i wyprowadź go do studni chłonnej. Do sączków drenarskich nie wolno niczego podłączać! Jak ktoś Cię za to drapnie, to bekniesz mandacik  :wink:  Ja wiem, że to najlepsze odprowadzenie wody, ale niestety nie możesz z niego korzystać. W ostateczności możesz zrobić przesączenie - czyli odkop sączek na ileś tam długości, zasyp go piaskiem przepuszczalnym, nad nim (albo obok) wzdłuż ułóż swój sączek i wtedy zasyp. Tylko zabezpiecz to geowłókniną, aby nie zamulało się.

Wykop na 80 cm nie jest miarodajny. Lepiej weź szpadelek w garść i wykop na ok. 2m. Będziesz miał większe pojęcie o glebie. Trochę się namachasz, ale to dla zdrowia  :Lol:

----------


## kkdarch

> Wykop na 80 cm nie jest miarodajny. Lepiej weź szpadelek w garść i wykop na ok. 2m. Będziesz miał większe pojęcie o glebie. Trochę się namachasz, ale to dla zdrowia


Ten wykop jest w pięciometrowej studni,natomiast wodę wpuściłem w sączek także w celu przetestowania czy jest drożny a docelowo będzie studnia chłonna w lepszym miejscu.
Co do drenażu koło garażu to sugerujesz żeby nie robić ?

----------


## Martinezio

To zależy, czy stoi Ci tam woda w wykopie. Jeśli się rozchodzi w gruncie, to wydaje mi się, że nie ma sensu robić drenażu. Natomiast można zrobić powierzchniowe odwodnienie jakieś, aby pozbyć się deszczówki sprzed wjazdu do garażu.

----------


## kkdarch

Akurat przed garażem jest gruba zbita warstwa gliny więc nie ma problemu.Jak było widać na skanach po przeciwnej stronie napływu jest też warstwa żwiru i wydaje mi się że tam skończę drenaż  bo to pewnie był naturalny odpływ wody.Odsunę się kilka metrów od ściany i tam zrobię studzienkę do której odprowadzę wodę .Może się uda odprowadzić tą wodę.Dziś byłem w hurtowni i pan fachowiec powiedział że smaruje się ściany fundamentowe dysperbitem  a na ostatnią jeszcze nie wyschniętą warstwę przykleja się styropian   :Roll:  Jeśli chodzi o dysperbity to u nas w hurtowniach króluje Izolbet.Czy warto stosować drogi niby odporny na wodę Styropian(nazwy nie pamiętam)?Ja myślałem zrobić coś takiego:na bloczki po rapowaniu 2x dysperbit na to styropian a na styropian jeszcze warstwa dysperbitu i obsypać delikatnie piaskiem lub ziemią.Na ławy papa termozgrzewalna połączona później z izolacją posadzki.A tak przy okazji papę dawać pojedynczo czy podwójnie?

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Ja bym Ci jednak radził od strony napływu wody zrobić przynajmniej kawałek ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwodnej (czyli papa zgrzewana). Powstrzyma to parcie wody na ścianę i zmusi wodę do ucieczki drenażem.
Chociaż może i dobrze zrobiona zwykła hydroizolacja da radę... Kwestia ilości tej wody pewnie...

Kolejność warstw izolacji bym polecił taką:
bloczki - rapowanie - dysperbit 2 lub 3 razy, dokładnie - styropian (minimum EPS 100, a najlepiej styrodur, wtedy odpada zabezpieczanie siatką w kleju i kubełkami) - jeśli styropian, to siatka w kleju, dysperbit, folia kubełkowa.

Co do odpływu drenażu, to zrób test perkolacyjny w tym żwirku po przeciwnej stronie. Może faktycznie to jest odpływ cieku wodnego (czyżbyś stawiał dom na żyle wodnej?  :wink: ) i to by było rozwiązanie wszelkich problemów - zarówno z wodą naciekową, jak i wodą opadową  :smile:  Ehh, wiele bym dał, aby i u mnie był taki naturalny odpływ... Niestety, muszę robić studnię chłonną. Na szczęście nie mam wód napływowych - tylko deszczówkę.

Drenaż na wysokości ław jest jak najbardziej poprawny  :smile:  Tak zrób i będzie cacy.

----------


## kkdarch

Witam 
Dziś zjechała firma która robiła przyłącza prądu(po interwencjach naszych że po deszczach wybijały źródełka) odkopali i bingo wszystkie sączki i główny zbieracz odprowadzający wodę z sączków idących przez moją działkę  były uszkodzone przez koparkę .Odkopali i woda tryskała na 30-40 cm .Poziom działki jest wyżej od zbieracza o jakieś 170cm  i zbieracz jest pod ziemią 80cm więc wychodzi że jest poniżej moich ław .Zobaczę jutro jaka będzie sytuacja .Według mnie sączenie powinno ustąpić.

----------


## kkdarch

Witam 
Minął prawie miesiąc a tu dalej siąpi tyle że mniej.Poziom wody bez pompowania utrzymuje się 7-8 cm poniżej izolacji poziomej ław.Zrobiłem wykop koparką w innej części działki i na 5,5m dalej glina .Rozmawiałem z gościem od wiercenia  i mówił że można zrobić odwierty ale nie daje gwarancji że będzie warstwa chłonna  a co za tym idzie może nie być gdzie odprowadzić wody.Powiedzcie mi czy zimą też będzie się siąpić ?Ciekaw jestem jak zimą można wypompowywać wodę ze studni zbiorczej(gdy nie ma możliwości wchłaniania)?  :Evil:

----------


## arti.sa

To podpowiedzcie na jakim poziomie i jak zakańczać folie kubełkową?

W końcowej fazie siatka, klej? Jest też prawdpodobieństwo, że na jdnej ścianie będzie za nisko sztukować w górę na zakładkę?
I gdzie ma się tak faktycznie kończyć ta folia? Z poziomem gruntu czy kostki?

----------


## forumuser

Witam, pozwole sobie odswiezyc wątek

Mam dosc zlozona sytuacje gruntowa, a chcialbym miec dom podpiwniczony:
- w podłożu trudnoprzepuszczalne gliny (odwiert do 5m ppt)
- woda gruntowa o zwierciadle pod cisnieniem hydrostatycznym wystepuje we fragmentach silnie spiaszczonych, slaboprzepuszczalnych glin
- w poziomie jej stabilizacji zaobserwowano srodglinowe, słabe sączenia
- śródglinową wodę napiętą nawiercono na głębokości 2,5-3,5 m ppt., a jej zwierciadło stabilizowało sie na głębokości około 2,0-2,3 m ppt.
- słabe sączenia wody zaobserwowano na głębokości 1,8-2,3 m ppt.

Jeszcze o działce:
- jest spadek w jednym kierunku
- nie ma gdzie odprowadzić ew. wody z drenażu
- podłoga parteru może być wyniesiona max. 0,5m npt.

I pytania:
- czy piwnica jest w ogóle możliwa?
- jak moze byc jej orientacyjny koszt (piwnica o wymiarach ok. 10x12m)?
- jakie izolacje należałoby zastosować?
- jaką technikę osuszenia terenu na czas budowy?
- czy w przypadku rezygnacji z piwnicy też konieczne bedzie specjalne izolowanie fundamentów?

Sorry za tak szczegółowe pytania ale jestem laikiem

----------


## digxx

Nad czym wy się zastanawiacie - piszesz papa najmniej mi się podoba - to ciekawe, bo chcesz zastosować coś co nie jest izolacją. Folia kubełkowa ma chronić izolację, i ułatwiać odprowadzenie wody do drenażu. Zastosowanie samej folii kubełkowej to najgorszy możliwy błąd i powoduje błyskawiczne zawilgocenie murów. Jeśli masz wybór to zagruntować ścianę i papę termozgrzewalną. Żadne 2 warstwy dysperbitu, no chyba, że jako grunt, a na to coś typu Isodamm.

----------


## Tom33Gdynia

Mam fundament z bloczka betonowego. Grunt mieszany ze wskazaniem na piasek trochę przemieszany z gliną. Budynek niepodpiwniczony.
Pierwsze kluczowe pytanie gdyż wątek „izolacja pionowa fundamentów – papa??” czytałem dwukrotnie skupiając się na wypowiedziach. 
RZECZYWIŚCIE IZOLACJA PIONOWA JEST ZBĘDNA?
Izolacja Ławy fundamentowej
Między ławą a pierwszym bloczkiem położyłem folię dorkena. Czytając fachowe porady widzę, że moi fachowcy chcieli być mądrzejsi . Nie mam całkowicie pokrytej poziomej części ław fundamentowych. Folia wystaje po kilka centymetrów poza bloczek. Kilkanaście centymetrów ławy jest odsłoniętej. Co w takiej sytuacji najlepiej zrobić. Jka odizolować tą ławę? Papą? W jaki sposób?
Warto powalczyć z zaokrągleniem w narożniku pomiędzy ławą a fundamentem? Czym najlepiej to wykonać? Czy wystarczy grubszą warstwą np. IZOHAN WL?

Izolacja pionowa
Chcę zaizolować Styrodurem 8 lub 10cm (czy według ciebie ogromna różnica – warto?)
Co polecałbyś jako hydroizolacja. Mam zakupiony IZOHAN WL (tylko 4 wiaderka – mam ok55m2 powierzchni do zaizolowania)
Wiem, że polecasz  Botazit BE901 - grunt, oraz BM 92 - BM92. Czy możesz powiedzieć mi coś więcej na ten temat? Jak się cenowo przedstawia?
Czy jest duża różnica pomiędzy IZOHAN WL
Jeśli zdecydowałbym się na system BOTAMENT czy wykorzystam IZOHAN WL (np. jako grunt) czy lepiej nie mieszać?
Czy przed położeniem hydroizolacji rzeczywiście powiniennem zaszpachlować fundament? Jeśli tak napisz proszę coś więcej.

Bardzo dziękuję za porady
Tomasz

----------


## rpilski

> Warto powalczyć z zaokrągleniem w narożniku pomiędzy ławą a fundamentem? Czym najlepiej to wykonać?


To zaokrąglenie (faseta) ma ułatwiać połączenie izolacji pionowej ściany fundamentowej i izolacji poziomej na ławie. Jeśli zastosowano folię jako izolację poziomą na ławie, to i tak nie da się jej chyba połączyć szczelnie z żadną izolacją pionową ściany fundamentowej.

----------


## Endriuszka

przymierzam sie ocieplenia fundamentów (dom budowany ponad 20-cia lat) 

czy jest sens robić ocieplenie po takim czasie ????

tzn odkopać, i "posmarować" i pózniej ocieplic styro i na to folie ????

----------


## fighter1983

*Tom33Gdynia*  tak mi się wydaje, że do mnie kierowane jest Twoje pytanie

----------


## Tom33Gdynia

dobrze ci się wydaje. Tobie wysłałem na maila. 
dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## fighter1983

zadzwonie w ciagu dnia albo napisze wieczorem.
Marnie z czasem stoję.

----------


## kazek_78

Podnoszę, żeby mi temat nie uciekł...

----------


## queene

dom częściowo podpiwniczony, ale wysoko postawiony, bedzie obsypywany wokół ziemią, do tego drenaż wokoło, teren dośc gliniasty
 - częśc podpiwniczona:
dysperbit 2x
eps 100 10 cm
klej siatka
dysperbit
kubełki

i teraz pytanie1 - jesli do tego izohan WL to lepiej położyc go na bloczki z dysperbitem czy lepiej na styro pod kubełki  ?
pytanie 2 - czym najlepiej kleic styro do dysperbitu/izohanu ?/
część niepodpiwniczona - poziomo papa termo 2x
wystarczy czy maznąć gdzies dysperbitem ?

----------


## fighter1983

przeczytaj ten post w calosci jeszcze raz... i masz kompletna odpowiedz

----------


## queene

rozumiem  :smile:  to teraz z innej strony - sciana granicząca z częścia niepodpiwniczoną a piwnicą - jaka izolacja ?

----------


## fighter1983

yyyy jutro w ciagu dnia postaram sie  napisac (dzisiaj pozwolilem sobie na drineczka) wiec wole nie zabierac dzisiaj glosu.

----------


## queene

spoko...lepiej żeby ściana nie piła  :wink:  mam jeszcze 2 tygodnie  :wink:  miłego wieczorku

----------


## Limagraf

Jestem na etapie wylewania lawy fund. Mam pytanko odnosnie hydro i termoizolacji sciany fund. Budynek czesciowo podpiwniczony. Wg projektu przekroj sciany fund - 
pustak zasypowy/hydroizolazja/styro XPS/bloczki dociskowe z bloczkow betonowych. Czy w takim przypadku jest sens zastosowania XPS czy mozna cos innego?

----------


## fenix2

"Hydro styropian" możesz. Ostatecznie jakiś EPS200.

----------


## Limagraf

Czy w przypadku zastosowania ciezkiej hydroizolacji czesci podpiwniczonej jest sens robic drenaz?

----------


## fenix2

> Czy w przypadku zastosowania ciezkiej hydroizolacji czesci podpiwniczonej jest sens robic drenaz?



Na jakiej wysokości poziom wód gruntowych ?

----------


## Limagraf

Podczas prac terenowych prowadzonych latem, przy stanach zbliżonych do średnich wody podziemne o swobodnym zwierciadle nawiercono na głębokości od 2,23 do 3,08 m (rzędne około 13,42 – 13,53 m n.p.m.)
	Wodę napotkano w dwóch otworach geotechnicznych (nr 8 i nr 9). Prawdopodobnie związane jest to z charakterystycznym ułożeniem warstw słabo przepuszczalnych gruntów spoistych, które ukierunkowują przepływ wody. Wody opadowe, wsiąkają w głąb gruntu, spływają po ich powierzchni zasilając warstwę wodonośną zalegającą poniżej głębokości przeprowadzonego rozpoznania. W warunkach ekstremalnych, występujących w zimie, w latach szczególnie wilgotnych, stany wód mogą się podnieść o 0,3 – 0,4 m i pojawić się na większym obszarze.
	Nie przewiduje się agresywnego charakteru wód podziemnych w stosunku do betonu.
?????

----------


## fenix2

Jeżeli możesz gdzieś odprowadzić tą wodę z drenażu to lepiej zrób. Na etapie budowy fundamentów to znacznie mniejszy koszt.

----------


## Limagraf

Bede musial zrobic studnie szczelna i potem bedzie czym podlewac ogrodek. Wiem ze to taniej na obecnym etapie tylko z 2iej strony samo wykonanie  hydroizolacji w formie wanny szczelnej powinno gwarantowac ze woda nigdy nie przedostanie sie do piwnicy???? Czy sie myle.

----------


## talingua

U mnie wygląda to tak: dom niepodpiwniczony, woda stosunkowo wysoko (1,2 m), ściany fundamentowe lane z B20. Planuję zrobić coś takiego (patrząc od ściany na zewnątrz):
- dysperbit
- izohan WM
- izohan WK
- przykleić styrodur xps synthos 10 cm
- folia kubełkowa

Wewnątrz 2 x dysperbit. Będzie OK? Dzięki z góry za porady.

----------


## Limagraf

Zastanawiam sie czy w moim przypadku jest sens robic hydroizolacje pionowa czesci niepodpiwniczonej tak jak chce architekt???? 
Dzieki za rady

----------


## *milek*

Mam na dysperbit przyklejany Swisspor Hydro - mogę nie dawać folii, jeśli obsypane będzie piaskiem zmieszanym z ziemią?

----------


## Limagraf

Moze ktos sie wypowie na temat hydroizolacji pionowej czesci niepodpiwniczonej, pls.

----------


## Pawel78

W zależności od warunków gruntowych należy stosować hydroizolację. Tak naprawdę, jeśli jest to bloczek betonowy to izolacja pionowa nie jest potrzebna. Należy natomiast wykonać bardzo dokładnie izolację poziomą nie tylko pod murami ale na całej powierzchni parteru.

----------


## gch

Witam Wszystkich

Przymierzam się w tym roku do budowy domu. Do tej pory na forum aktywnie tylko szperałem i czytałem informacje mądrzejszych ode mnie. Niestety podobnie jak część forumowiczów błądzę jak dziecko we mgle...
Jeśli chodzi o układ warstw (czy pierwsza izolacja termiczna czy hydroizolacja) widzę, że zwycięża wersja:
-mur-hydroizolacja-termoizolacja-folia kubełkowa
lub jej wersja rozwinięta:
-mur-hydroizolacja-termoizolacja-hydroizolacja-folia kubelkowa
Ogólnie super, ale mam kilka watpliwości:
1. Jeśli hydroizolacja na termoizolacji jest zupełnie bezskuteczna (taka tutaj opinie przeważa) to po co ją stosować (wersja rozwinięta)?
2. Jeśli tyle osób stosuje tą metodę, to może jednak można wykonać ją szczelnie :Confused: ?
3. Jeśli można wykonać hydroizolację na termoizolacji szczelnie (p.2) to po co stosować hydroizolację pomiędzy murem i hydroizolacją? (po co ją dublować - tak na wszelki wypadek?
4. Czytam tutaj opinie, że jeśli zrobimy fundamenty w warstwach mur-styropian-hydroizolacja to będzie katastrofa. Z drugiej strony na stronie  firmy Icopal (bądź niebądź lidera hydroizolacji) proponuje wprost takie rozwiązanie hydroizolacji fundamentów - 211 b wariant 1 ( http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index...ge=rozwiazania ).
Czy firma Icopal z premedytacją chce doprowadzić do niszczenia naszych domów? :ohmy:  :Confused: 

Ponieważ jestem przed tym etapem budowy liczę na konstruktywne opinie

Grzegorz

----------


## fenix2

Oni w tym przykładzie zastosowali środek:
Siplast Fundament Szybka Izolacja SBS

A oto jego specyfikacjia:
"Służy do wykonywania zabezpieczeń powłokowych części podziemnych 
obiektów budowlanych, takich jak ściany, ławy fundamentowe i inne ele-
menty budowlane stale zagłębione w gruncie. Produkt należy stosować 
w przypadku niskiego poziomu wody gruntowej nie wywołującej par-
cia hydrostatycznego na zabezpieczane elementy podziemne budynku. 
Nie należy stosować do konserwacji pokryć dachowych, klejenia pap 
asfaltowych ani do wykonywania powłok hydroizolacyjnych wylewek be-
tonowych. Utworzona przez Siplast Fundament
® Szybka Izolacja SBS 
powłoka o łącznej grubości ok. 1,5 mm chroni konstrukcje budowlane za-
głębione w gruncie przed działaniem wilgoci, wody gruntowej i opadowej"

Budynek nie podpiwniczony więc nie ma za bardzo co izolować.
Problem w tego typu izolacji polega na tym że ciężko jest uszczelnić połączenie z lawą i tam może dostawać się woda.

----------


## Kicek26

Eh to i ja zapytam szanownych forumowiczów ...

Więc tak planuje zrobić izolacje ...

Ławy malnąć dwa razy IZOPLAST DYSPERBENT
Potem między bloczki betonowe a ławę położyć papę na LEPIK DO PAPY IZOPLAST K 
Potem bloczki betonowe malnąć 2 razy IZOPLAST DYSPERBENT
Przykleić styropian Termo Organika GOLD fundament na kleju IZOPLAST KL
Położyć folię kubełkową

Jaką papę mogę zastosować na kleju na zimno?Jaką polecacie?
Czy styropian muszę jakoś dodatkowo zabezpieczyć siatką i klejem czy może byc tylko osłonięty folią kubełkową?

----------


## fenix2

> Eh to i ja zapytam szanownych forumowiczów ...
> 
> Więc tak planuje zrobić izolacje ...
> 
> Ławy malnąć dwa razy IZOPLAST DYSPERBENT
> Potem między bloczki betonowe a ławę położyć papę na LEPIK DO PAPY IZOPLAST K 
> Potem bloczki betonowe malnąć 2 razy IZOPLAST DYSPERBENT
> Przykleić styropian Termo Organika GOLD fundament na kleju IZOPLAST KL
> Położyć folię kubełkową
> ...


No i dobrze.
TO co pisze producent styro:
"Po przymocowaniu do ściany zewnętrznej, płyty 
należy niezwłocznie przykryć warstwą elewacyjną: 
warstwą zbrojącą i tynkiem w systemach ociepleń, 
płytami elewacyjnymi w ścianach trójwarstwo-
wych, warstwą izolacji wodochronnej lub ziemią 
w celu ochrony styropianu przed bezpośrednim 
oddziaływaniem warunków atmosferycznych 
(promieniowanie UV), które destrukcyjnie wpływa-
ją na powierzchnię styropianu. "

Co do papy zastosuj dowolną podkładową z przeznaczeniem do fundamentów.
A dlaczego na lepiku chcesz koniecznie?

----------


## Kicek26

> Co do papy zastosuj dowolną podkładową z przeznaczeniem do fundamentów.
> A dlaczego na lepiku chcesz koniecznie?


Czyli folia kubełkowa na styropian starczy i potem ziemią,czy piaskiem zasypać ? :smile:  Bo wiadomo na elewacje to musi iść tynk tylko o to do ziemi mi chodziło

A koniecznie nie koniecznie , fundamenty będę sam wykonywać a nie mam tego palnika i szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy bym potrafił to obsługiwać by kogoś nie upiec hehe

Czyli tak jak pisałem  jest zgodnie i prawidłowo ?? :smile:

----------


## fenix2

Możesz zasypać ziemią. 
Folia kubełkowa ale kubełkami na zewnątrz żeby ci styro nie powgniatało.

----------


## marus 70

Jeśli chodzi o steinodur jest to produkt austriacki. Tak jest produkowany w formach, gdzie polistyren pod dużym ciśnieniem jest ''wepchnięty"w tą że formę dzięki temu surowiec równomiernie się rozkłada. Dzieki temu przy gęstości 30kg/m3 i więcej bezwzględu na grubość płyty lambda zawsze będzi 0,034 natomiast przy XPS-ach czym grubsza płyta tym gorsza lambda tak np ursa przy gr. 120mm ma 0,040 - różnica spora. Dla porównania chłonność wody ursa 0,7% synthos 0,7% dow 0,5% basf 0,2-03% steinodur 0,3 też jest różnica. Owszem są produkty podobne do steinoduru jak wodostyr, yetico. hydromax itp. z tym, że chłonnośc wody jest większa, mniejsza zdecydownie wytrzmałość na obciażenia użytkowe, gorsza spoistość. Pozdrawia

----------


## fighter1983

*marus* a znasz wyniki nasiakliwosci wymienionego przez Ciebie materialu po przecieciu plyty i uszkodzenia wodoodpornego naskorka?

----------


## b2211

Myślę o takiej izolacji najpierw Dysperbit Izohan jako grunt na to BOTAMENT BOTAZIT BM 92 i tym klejony xps lub ewentualnie jeżeli można klejony Izohan WK (co też bym wolał ze względu na cenę). Co o tym sądzicie jak będzie wg Was najlepiej i najtaniej czy wystarczy jeżeli XPS przykleje Izohan WK na ściane piwnicy posmarowaną Dyserbit oraz BOTAZIT BM 92.

----------


## fighter1983

BE 901 jako grunt systemowy. i na dodatek jest tanszy niz dysperbit

----------


## b2211

Nie jest tańszy tylko droższy przykładowe porównanie Botazit BE901 12kg Cena 115,00 PLN , Dyserbit Izohan 20kg Cena 48,50zł szt 20kg do tego chciałbym dać do przyklejania xps Izohan 10kg Cena 78,00 PLN czyli pomieszać dwa systemy ponieważ wydaje mi się iż z tego najważniejsze jest posmarowanie ścian BOTAZIT BM 92.

----------


## b2211

fighter1983 oraz pozostałe mądre głowy jak to widzicie sprawa dotyczy budynku podpiwniczonego grunt średnioprzepuszczalny (glina) poziom wody gruntowej 2m piwnica z ławami będzie na 1,6m w ziemi. Zależy mi żeby było stosunkowo tanio i dobrze dokładnie tak planuję  patrząc na te ceny co podałem Dysperbit Izohan jako grunt na to BOTAMENT BOTAZIT BM 92 następnie xps 8cm (najchętniej dałbym 5cm ale wydaje mi się trochę mało) klejony Izohan WK na to folia kubełkowa. I tu jest problem czy kubełkami do xps, mam dylemat większość twierdzi że tak ma być włączając w to instrukcje kładzenia folii kubełkowej drudzy jest ich b. niewielu (czytałem na ten temat twoje wypowiedzi fighter1983) twierdzą że kubełkami na zewnątrz. Opierając się na zdrowym rozsądku kubełkami do środka ma sens ale od razu na ścianie bez mazideł i xps. Więc zastanawiam się czy położenie folii kubełkowej na xps kubełkami na zewnątrz ma w ogóle sens chyba lepiej położyć zwykłą folię na xps lub żadnej nie kłaść.

----------


## fighter1983

odpowiedzialem na prv.
Be 901 jest tanszy... popatrz na to, ze to koncentrat (5:1), po rozcienczeniu nalezy popatrzec na zuzycia i wtedy okazuje sie ze BE901 jest tanszy niz dysperbit
gdzies tam wczesniej jest moj arkusz w xls(mam nadzieje ze link dziala) jest tampoliczone: koszt na m2 i porownane: dysperbit z be901

----------


## b2211

> gdzies tam wczesniej jest moj arkusz w xls(mam nadzieje ze link dziala)


 Niestety nie ma  :sad:

----------


## sleep

Witam
Prawie wszyscy kładą folię kubełkową wypustkami w stronę styropianu, fighter dlaczego proponujesz inne rozwiązanie? 
Analizuje cały post, i tak się zastanawiam do czego służy folia kubełkowa - jaka jest przyczyna aby kłaść folię na styropian?
Może ktoś mi wytłumaczyć łopatologicznie. dlaczego tak a nie inaczej.

Narysowałem dwa rozwiązania - która propozycja jest dobra?
Moje warunki ziemne: zero wody, może inaczej około 4 m pod poziomem, budynek bez piwnicy.

----------


## kotek111

folia kubełkowa to jest taki materiał, który ludzie stosują nie wiedząc tak naprawdę po co, jedynym racjonalny wytłumaczeniem jest ochrona hydroizolacji (w przypadku braku styropianu)lub izolacji termicznej (styropianu) w czasie zasypywania wykopu. Jeśli chcesz zastosować folię kubełkową to kubełkami w stronę gruntu a nie ściany! Nie słuchaj żadnych bzdur o odprowadzaniu wody (nie wiem skąd i dokąd) czy jakiejś wentylacji (nie wiem czego).

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

dysperbit, na placki styrek, na to siatka, plus zaprawa i folia kubełkowa i spokój.

----------


## ravbc

Sens stosowania foli kubełkowej w zasadzie istnieje IMHO tylko na gruntach ciężkich, tj. takich przez które woda przesiąka z dużymi oporami. Folia kubełkowa ma wtedy ułatwić wysychanie ścian fundamentowych, albo wręcz nie dopuszczać do ich nadmiernego zamoczenia. Aby jednak tak własnie działała warunki są dwa: musi być ułożona wypustkami do ściany, ale co ważniejsze, jej dolna krawędź musi się kończyć tuż nad drenażem opaskowym (i to skutecznym). Oczywiście istnieje ryzyko wciśnięcia kubełków w styriopian, ale tylko w takim układzie folia kubełkowa w ogóle cokolwiek może dać. Niestety folia kubełkowa nie została wymyślona do układania na "miękkich" ścianach. Jeśli chcecie ją dawać wypustakmi na zewnątrz (do gruntu) to równie dobrze można nie dać jej wcale, albo użyć znacznie tańszej zwykłej folii budowlanej, choć nie bardzo wiem w jakim celu miała by wtedy być wykorzystana. Wspomniana wyżej "ochrona izolacji przy zasypywaniu" jest raczej naciąganym argumentem, bo raczej mało kto zasypuje fundamenty kamieniami, a nawet jesli, to cieńka w sumie folia wiele tu nie pomoże. YMMV.

----------


## kotek111

przepraszam, ale czy mógłbyś opisać w jaki sposób ścianka fundamentowa i fundament które są porządnie wysmarowana odpowiednim bitumem (hydroizolacja) mogą się zamoczyć czy zawilgocić, oczywiście w przypadku braku wód gruntowych? Bo chyba nie przeniknąć przez hydroizolację do ściany? No chyba, że folia kubełkowa kubełkami do ściany narobi dziur w hydroizolacji. Więc jest wtedy co suszyć  :wink: , ale raczej nie folią kubełkową :wink:

----------


## sleep

oki plan jest taki:

bloczek betonowy
dysperbit
styropian klejony abizolem st
siatka żółta plus klej wodo-mrozoodporny
folia kubełkowa do wewnątrz ściany wypustkami

mam nadzieję że siatka z klejem wytrzyma nacisk foli kubełkowej wywierany przez ziemię, piasek.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawlo111

Witam
Mam pytanie *fighter1983*
A co z izolacją pionową wewnątrz fundamentów.
Smarować ławy i ściany fundamentowe od zewnatrz i wewnątrz łącznie z ścianami działowymi [budynek nie podpiwniczony wody gruntowe poniżej 3m]

----------


## DEZET

Folia kubełkowa wypustkami od ściany? 
To w takim razie jak się odnieść do poniższych przykładowych stron producentów tej folii i sposobu jej układania (są rysunki dla wzrokowców)
i wydane aprobaty techniczne? Czyżby nie wiedzieli co produkują? Skoro niszczy kubełkami izolację, to lepiej dać zwykła grubą folię budowlaną, a w ogóle po co ją dawać? Kapilarnie woda podciąga wg "fighter1983" tylko w pionie, że wystarczy izolacja pozioma; a boczną ścianą fundamentu już nie wniknie wyżej?
A może najlepiej ława i fundament wylany w wykopie, w "szalunku" z folii budowlanej, która potem będzie stanowić całościowo izolację poziomą i pionową otulając  fundamenty - ilustracje na stronach Muratora.
http://www.plastmaster.pl/ventfol-st...entowe,pl.html
http://www2.selena.pl/cms/?__page_id=107&sid=11

----------


## DEZET

I jeszcze jedna sprawa- samo odwijanie folii - wszak jest ułożona kubełkami na zewnątrz, czyli rozwijając ją z roli, naturalnie układa się ją kubełkami do muru.
Układanie jej odwrotnie (kubełkami od muru) nie jest na pewno wygodne... ach ten złośliwy producent  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

nie prowokuj kłótni, tak, podciąganie kapilarne występuje *tylko w pionie* i nie wg mnie, tylko tak jest, zlosliwa fizyka.
Blizszy jestem opinii: nie stosowac folii kubelkowej wogole przy hydroizolacji z otulina z xps niz stosowac ja kubelkami w strone ocieplenia/hydroizolacji.
Szalunek z folii i namiastka hydroizolaci to juz Twoja wybujała wyobraźnia.... nigdy nie napisalem czegos takiego, wiec odpusc sobie nadinterpretacje i zabawy w czytanie cudzych mysli...
W historii juz zdarzylo sie wiele nieudanych pomysłow ktore zostaly skierowane do produkcji, czas pokazal, ze niekoniecznie byly dobre.
Ja w tym watku napisalem juz w zasadzie co mialem napisac, z koniem kopać sie nie bede...

----------


## DEZET

Twierdzisz, że wystarcza w fundamencie tylko izolacja pozioma, 
a czy ściana bez izolacji pionowej bokiem nie wciągnie wody, która potem kapilarnie "pójdzie " w górę? 

Nie odpowiedziałeś na zadane pytanie odnośnie układania folii kubełkowej i nie odniosłeś się do instrukcji producentów.

"Szalunek z folii i namiastka hydroizolaci to juz Twoja wybujała  wyobraźnia" - raczej nie moja wyobraźnia, kilka przykładów:
http://instrukcja.pl/i/wykonywanie_fundamentow 
http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/v...trzymaj-poziom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvB6A4-3_UQ

Nie mam zamiaru wywoływać sprzeczki, kopać się z nikim też nie zamierzam. Zadałem pytanie, ale wolisz dać tekst o nieudanych pomysłach, nic nie wnoszący do dyskusji, zamiast konkretu.

----------


## DEZET

Znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego, co prawda niezupełnie dotyczy to wątku, ale może kogoś zainteresuje:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBXbI...eature=related

----------


## pirawawa

Panowie, po przeczytaniu całego postu zastanawiam się na sensem stosowania folii kubełkowej. Nie ze względu na oszczędność, tylko na możliwość popełnienia błędu i ułożenie kubełkami do ściany. Z  wypowiedzi wnioskuję że folia jest potrzebna dla ochrony styroduru. Jak zasypię osobiście (nie wykonawcy) piaskiem fundament będzie w porządku bez folii kubełkowej?
Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz, czy może woda dostać się pomiędzy folię a styrodur?. Jeśli tak szybko się nie wydostanie. Proszę o podpowiedź, nie krytykowanie mojego posta - nie znam się na tym, nie chce aby wykonawcy wprowadzili mnie w błąd. 
Wypowiedzi fightera1983 mają sens, wiec wnioskuje że producenci folii kubełkowej celowo wprowadzają w błąd.

W składach budowlanych po wiedzy zaczerpniętej z teko wątku (za co dziękuję) informowano mnie w 75% że folia stanowi izolacje wodną (wiem że niezgodnie z prawdą), tylko jeden sprzedawca powiedział że kubełkami na zewnątrz.
Więc jak na razie mam niewiele opinii podobnych jak fightera1983 - ale argumenty według mnie mają sens.

----------


## DEZET

> ...Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz, czy może woda dostać się pomiędzy folię a styrodur?. Jeśli tak szybko się nie wydostanie... 
> 
> Wypowiedzi fightera1983 mają sens, wiec wnioskuje że producenci folii kubełkowej celowo wprowadzają w błąd.


Dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale właśnie w sytuacji, gdy między dwoma płaskimi materiałami stykającymi się ze sobą, może dojść do podciągania kapilarnego.
Inaczej będzie gdy folia kubełkowa jest oddalona od styropianu na wysokość "kubełka"- podciągania kapilarnego nie będzie. Gdy dostanie się tam woda może szybciej odparować z tej szczeliny. 
Przykład "domowy"- weźmy dwa kawałki folii budowlanej i gdy polejemy jeden wodą, a następnie położymy drugą folię - jaki czas upłynie,żeby woda odparowała z tego miejsca? wg mnie bardzo długi. Ale weźmy folię budowlaną i bąbelkową i zróbmy tak samo- na pewno wilgoć szybciej wyparuje.
I taki cel ma folia kubełkowa wg danych producentów.

----------


## pirawawa

Powrócę do pytania.

Co się stanie jak nie dam foli kubełkowej ?

----------


## DEZET

> Powrócę do pytania.
> 
> Co się stanie jak nie dam foli kubełkowej ?


Ja nie dałem i nic się nie dzieje- zasypywałem sam.

----------


## fighter1983

o przegapilem troszke....DEZET jeszcze raz: oczywiscie ze pojdzie w gore jezeli dostanie sie bokiem, dlatego izolacja pozioma powinna znalezc sie powyzej poziomu gruntu.
Do zalecen producentow folii kubelkowej juz sie odnioslem kilkukretnie w tym watku (wczesniej), folia kubelkowa jest poronionym pomyslem jezeli przyjdzie kubelkami do sciany bezposrednio na hydroizolacje, kiepskim (kubelki do sciany) lub zupelnie zbednym pomyslem jezeli idzie na warstwe xps.
Przytoczone artykuly: 
1 - czysto pozycjonerski, wytagowany artykul (poczytaj o pozycjonowaniu stron w google, jak to sie robi, jak pisze sie linkujace artykuly)
2 - nie widze zwiazku
filmik na youtube - stad sie teraz czerpie wiedze? amatorski filmik na youtube....  
i jeszcze raz: nie ma szans aby ta szczeline zachowac (przy kubelkach do sciany), ona sie za chwile zamuli, tak samo jak zamulaja sie drenaze, przeciez tam nie wplywa woda filtrowana

----------


## DEZET

Ad. 1 Wiem co to pozycjonowanie stron. Miałem wziąć link z "trzysetnej" strony, mniej wytagowany? Czy widzisz błędy w tym artykule?
Ad. 2 Przeczytałeś tytuł- nie doczytałeś dalej- może ktoś inny poczyta o izolacji.
Ad. 3 Filmik na YT- przykład hydroizolacji fundamentu z folii szalunkowej- też jest zły? Ja jestem wzrokowcem i wolę zobaczyć niż tylko słuchać i czytać.

Nie upieram się, że folia kubełkowa jest konieczna- nie mam jej.
U siebie mam pierwszą poziomą izolację na ławie i drugą na ścianie fundamentowej powyżej poziomu gruntu- dobrze zrobiłem?
Ściany pionowe "pomazane"od zewnątrz i wewnątrz czarnym środkiem- nazwy nie pamiętam.
Drenaż opaskowy zrobiony. Moim zdaniem jest ok.
Masz swoje zdanie na temat systemu izolacji (którymś chyba handlujesz), ale niepotrzebnie oceniasz inne rozwiązania, jako złe.
W innym wątku, dotyczącym podłogówki sugerowano, że folia pod rurki (srebrna) to nabijanie kabzy producentom, bo ona nic nie daje... poza kratką ułatwiającą układanie rurek.  To w takim razie zbyteczna jest też folia strotex( metalizowana) stosowana jako paroizolacja. Ilu ludzi tyle opinii.

----------


## krasnaldom

Witam

Remontuję właśnie starą kamienicę.
Piwnica jest jakieś 1.8 w ziemi, w środku było klepisko (glina)
Klepisko zostało wybrane na 20 cm, na to położona izolacja, styropian i wylana wylewka.

W piwnicy pojawiła się wilgoć i postanowiłem zrobić izolację pionową przy okazji wkopywania rury odprowadzającej deszczówkę z rynny. 
Zostanie zrobiony wykop pod tą rurę z deszczówką a przy okazji będę robił właśnie tą izolację oraz puszczę drenaż - wszystko pójdzie w ogród.




http://goo.gl/ZAfZH
http://goo.gl/9P0RC


Odkopując ścianę, okazało się, że jest tam jakaś "maź" posmarowana.

Planuję
- uzupełnić braki w tynku (tam gdzie jest  uszkodzone)
- posmarować masą bitumiczną (jakiś konkretny środek polecacie ? )
- nakleić styropian 10cm (może wystarczy 5 ? i do tego jaki najlepiej)
- na to folię kubełkową 
- do dołu geowłókninę
- na to 15 cm żwiru (8-16)
- rura drenarska
- 15 cm żwiru i zawinąć geowłókninę
- na to 15 cm żwiru
- na to rura z deszczówką (z rynny) - czy jakąś podsypkę z piasku robić ?
- potem już ziemię z wykopu (czy wymieszać z piachem ? )
- na górę 10 cm żwiru 30 cm od ściany reszta ziemia i trawka
- w roku budynku studnia drenarka (315)
- rury pójdą do ogrodu, gdzie zrobię studzienkę drenarską (połączę tam wodę z deszczówki i drenażu)
- ze studzienki pójdzie już rozsączanie w ogrodzie (w przyszłości może zakopie jakiś zbiornik 2500 i dopiero z niego przelewowo rozsączanie)


Pytanko - czy plan jest dobry ?

----------


## DEZET

krasnaldom- mnie się zdjęcia nie otworzyły. Ciekawe dlaczego gdy w piwnicy była glina, nie było wilgoci, a teraz jest? 
Mnie wydaje się ten plan ok, pod warunkiem , że pozbędziesz się wcześniej wilgoci z piwnicy.
Sprawdziłbym, czy wilgoć nie podchodzi wyżej, do ścian parteru, bo wtedy czekałaby Cię walka z poziomą izolacją.

----------


## krasnaldom

> krasnaldom- mnie się zdjęcia nie otworzyły.


Zdjęcia powinny się teraz otworzyć: http://goo.gl/99eML

http://goo.gl/WQmII
http://goo.gl/Wo41U

co do wilgoci - mam dziwną sytuację właśnie dla jednej ściany WEWNĘTRZNEJ, że mi się pojawia wilgoć

http://goo.gl/0Qkcf

robimy nawierty i wpuszczam tam krystailzator (ściana jest mokra w piwnicy na prawdę nie wiemy skąd się tam wzięła wilgoć)
http://goo.gl/VJo74

ściany zewnętrzne są suchsze od tej wewnętrznej

dzisiaj idę tam puścić osuszacz w piwnicy - zobaczymy czy da radę cokolwiek osuszyć

----------


## DEZET

Fachowcem od wilgoci nie jestem, ale to rzeczywiście dość dziwna sytuacja. Widziałem u znajomych jak wykonywali izolację starego domu z blach stalowych, podcinając po kawałku ścianę piłą i wsuwali tam blachę, ale ściany były cienkie. Prostsze rozwiązanie to iniekcja środków w ścianę, jak Ty to robisz, ale wtedy tego nie było.

----------


## fighter1983

ta otwory iniekcyjne jakos bardzo rzadko, w olbrzymich odstepach, jakimi srodkami to robisz?

----------


## Princesa

BARDZO PILNIE PROSZĘ O PORADĘ  :smile: 

U nas budynek jest podpiwniczony, piwnica w większej części będzie zasypana, część będzie ponad gruntem, jak zaizolować część do zasypania?

Na ławie fundamentowej był 2x dysperbit + papa

Ściany są z bloczków zalewanych betonem, na tym mamy 2x dysperbit, co dalej?
Czy wystarczy XPS + folia kubełkowa czy dawać jeszcze papę lub jakąś folię?
Grunt raczej średnio przepuszczalny, wody gruntowej nie stwierdzono, pryznajmniej na głębokości odwiertów, ale działka jest pochyła może spływać woda przy dużych opadach.
Został zrobiony drenaż lekkiego typu wokół fundamentu.

Doradźcie czy robić warstwę papy lub folii  czy niekoniecznie?

----------


## simon1234

Przeczytałem cały temat i proszę o odpowiedź. Jeżeli kubełki na zewnatrz to jaką rolę one pełnią przy takim ułożeniu folii kubełkowej?

----------


## DEZET

> Przeczytałem cały temat i proszę o odpowiedź. Jeżeli kubełki na zewnatrz to jaką rolę one pełnią przy takim ułożeniu folii kubełkowej?


Wg zwolenników takiego ułożenia- zabezpieczają styropian od uszkodzeń mechanicznych.

----------


## marcel232

Ja gdybym budowal dom zrobil bym to tak:

Sciany piwnicy:
-  posmarowane podkladem
- na to 2 razy papa na goraco (taka do fundamentow nie dachowa!!!)
- na to styrodur
- siatka z klejem
- mata drenarska odprowadzajaca wode prosto w dol do drenazu
- obowiazkowo drenaz ponizej law.

Przy budowie mialem tak:
- sciany 'czyms' tam czarnym wysmarowane
- styropian 15cm 'zwykly' twardy na klej
- na to folia kubelkami do styropianu
czyli 'standardowy' sposob polskiej 'budowlanki'
Po roku (dom jeszcze w budowie) w piwnicy po ulewach wody po kostki (wody gruntowe ponizej law), woda lala sie ze scian po 1-2 dniach znikala (gdy juz nie padalo)

W koncu sie wkurzylismy, zatrudnilismy firme specjalizujaca sie w drenazach, zawezwalismy przedstawiciela firmy produkujacej materialy izolacyjne - nazwe moge podac ale teraz nie podaje zeby nie bylo, ze reklame robie i zrobilismy tak:

caly dom zostal odkopany - jako jeden z niewielu wiem jak wyglada styropian gdy jest do niego przylozona folia kubelkami do srodka (wogole folia cala pomarszczona, na styropianie glebokie rysy, itp)
- po wyschnieciu na cale sciany na styropian polozona byla 2x siatka z klejem, 
- na to podklad pod pape
- 2 x papa na goraco az do 1/3 wysokosci (od dolu) lawy fundamentowej
- wokol  domu drenaz opaskowy ponizej law
- przy zasypywaniu piwnicy naokolo b. dokladnie byla ulozona mata drenarska wystajaca az ponad poziom gruntu
- na koniec cala deszczowka odprowadzona do sasiada do stawu (lustro stawu jest 4m PONIZEJ law fundamentowych)

od wiosny (czas 'remontu') w piwnicy SUCHO jest jak pieprz. podczas najwiekszych ulew i burz w piwnicy nie pojawila sie kropelka wody a na dom 'splywa' 1500m2 dzialki (tak niestety msuial juz byc dom posadowiony). 
zdjecia przd 'remontem' i po - bez komentarza

kasa jaka poszla na 'poprawki' 35 tysiecy zlotych

gdyby robic od razu przadnie pewnie kosztowaloby to gdzies okolo 10 wiec warto zrobic od razu, raz i porzadnie.

----------


## anna1235

Rozmawiałam z dystrybutorem folii kubełkowej , okazało się że uczciwy człowiek, folai na styropian kubełkami uciska i tylko problemy przynosi, az się nie chce wierzyć ze wsyzscy jak małpy robią na całym osiedlu żle kubęłkami do środka, ale jak podpytałam budowlańsców czemu tak a nie inczej to żaden słowa nie umiał wykrztusić oprócz sakramentalengo: bo tak się robi i juz. Gnidy jedne zeruja na nas i tyle

----------


## DEZET

> Rozmawiałam z dystrybutorem folii kubełkowej , okazało się że uczciwy człowiek, folai na styropian kubełkami uciska i tylko problemy przynosi, az się nie chce wierzyć ze wsyzscy jak małpy robią na całym osiedlu żle kubęłkami do środka, ale jak podpytałam budowlańsców czemu tak a nie inczej to żaden słowa nie umiał wykrztusić oprócz sakramentalengo: bo tak się robi i juz. Gnidy jedne zeruja na nas i tyle


Przecież nikt nie każe kłaść tej folii- ja nie mam. Inni kładą odwrotnie, z czym się nie zgadzam, bo po co płacić drożej (za kubełki!?), jak można położyć zamiast niej zwykłą folię czarną budowlaną. Przeglądnąłem trochę kart informacyjnych producentów folii kubełkowej- dobrze poczytać, co piszą i czy nie jest to rozsądne?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Witam
Mam problem. Będę wykonywał izolacje poziomą metodą iniekcji niskociśnieniowej.
Poniżej izolacji mur będzie stale wilgotny (piaskowiec).
Chciałbym ograniczyć ucieczki ciepła i przemarzanie mokrego muru fundamentowego przyklejając do niego XPS.
Problemem jest dobór odpowiedniego kleju który będzie trzymał na stale wilgotnym podłożu.
Jest opcja aby wyrównać mur fundamentowy zaprawą cem-wap kl 2 z dodatkiem zwiększającego przyczepność i uelastyczniającego Aquafin latex.
Na to szlam uszczelniający Aquafin 1K i do tego kleić polistyren. 
Zwiąksza to niestety koszty bo podejżewam że należało by raczej użyć Aquafin 2K który jest elastyczny i 8 RAZY DROŻSZY.

Pytanie brzmi :
Czym kleić xps do stale wilgotnego podłoża?

----------


## DEZET

Nie wiem czy coś da przyklejanie czegokolwiek na wilgotne ściany fundamentowe. Może lepiej po prostu xps docisnąć ziemią do ściany, zawsze to już będzie izolacja od gruntu i wykonać drenaż opaskowy, bo skądś ta wilgoć się przecież bierze.

----------


## KRISTEL

> Chcialbym zabrac glos w tej sprawie, zacznijmy moze od *klasyfikacji styropianów używanych do docieplenia fundamentów, aby odpowiedziec sobie na pytanie styropian czy styrodur*
> 1. Zwykly EPS - czyli znany wszystkim styropian, EPS100, 200 wg starego oznaczenia FS. Produkowany dzieki spienieniu granulatu, charakteryzuje sie tym, ze poddany dzialaniu wody absorbuje ja, co powoduje ze poddany procesom przemarzania wykrusza sie i z biegiem czasu ulega detrukcji i po prostu go w tej ziemi nie ma. Cena EPS100 - 110 netto/m3
> 2. Styropian EKSPANDOWANY: Hydrotherm, Hydromax, Steinodur (uwaga podszywanie sie pod nazwe STYRODUR), Aqua, Hydromin, i mnostwo mnostwo innych. Drozszy od zwyklego styropianu, odporny na dzialanie wody, jednak tylko powierzchniowo, uszkodzony przy zasypie, lub dociety na scianie traci wlasciwosci wodoodpornosci i ulega temu samemu procesowi co zwykly styropian. Cena np. Steinodur: 230 netto/m3
> 3. Styropian EKSTRUDOWANY: DOW, Styrodur BASF-a, Synthos XPS, URSA XPS, ROOFMATE, Floormate dzieki procesowi ekstruzji (odsylam do google )
> jest jednolity w calej swej strukturze i odporny na wchlanianie wody nawet po przecieciu. Cena URSA XPS: 330 netto/m3
> 
> Przy okazji chcialbym rozwiac dziwny mit, bo w swojej kilkuletniej juz pracy z tymi produktami spotkalem sie z dziwnym stwierdzeniem ze " styrodur jest 2x cieplejszy niz styropian i mozna dac go mniej". Ciekaw jestem skad taki pomysł,
> EPS 100 - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła - 0,038 W/mK (MAGBUD)
> Ekpanowany, tu Steinodur współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,034 W/mK (IZOTERM)
> ...


A może jeszcze coś na temat izolacji poziomej w budowie domków bez piwnic.Super pan wyjaśnia i tak z sensem .gratuluję.

----------


## simon1234

A jaką szerokość izolacji poziomej na ławie fundamentowej stosować pod bloczki o szerokości 24 cm? Czy wystarczy taśma o szerokości 25cm czy powinna być szersza?

----------


## DEZET

> A jaką szerokość izolacji poziomej na ławie fundamentowej stosować pod bloczki o szerokości 24 cm? Czy wystarczy taśma o szerokości 25cm czy powinna być szersza?


Szersza folia i tak będzie leżała luźno po bokach i nic nie daje.

----------


## fighter1983

izolacja pozioma to zadna filozofia. Material musi byc wodoodporny, zatrzymujacy wilgoc podciagana kapilarnie a jednoczenie taki, aby nie zostaluszkodzony mechanicznie.  
ja jestem zwolennikiem dwoch warstw grubej solidnej papy.
Natomiast co do szerokosci - powinna wystawac z obu stron i w zaleznosci od zastosowanej hydroizolacji na chudziaku i ewentualnej izolacji pionowej -  odcieta lub tez nie.

----------


## grupakmw

[QUOTE=fighter1983;3197136]
2. Styropian EKSPANDOWANY: Hydrotherm, Hydromax, Steinodur (uwaga podszywanie sie pod nazwe STYRODUR), Aqua, Hydromin, i mnostwo mnostwo innych. Drozszy od zwyklego styropianu, odporny na dzialanie wody, jednak tylko powierzchniowo, uszkodzony przy zasypie, lub dociety na scianie traci wlasciwosci wodoodpornosci i ulega temu samemu procesowi co zwykly styropian. Cena np. Steinodur: 230 netto/m3
3. Styropian EKSTRUDOWANY: DOW, Styrodur BASF-a, Synthos XPS, URSA XPS, ROOFMATE, Floormate dzieki procesowi ekstruzji (odsylam do google  :big tongue: )
jest jednolity w calej swej strukturze i odporny na wchlanianie wody nawet po przecieciu. Cena URSA XPS: 330 netto/m3

Nie będę się odnosił do całości ponieważ po głębszym wczytaniu się w posty jestem przerażony teoriami, które są tutaj przedstawiane i mam nadzieje, że przez ilość napisanych postów nie staje się specjalistą. 

Zgadzam się co do produktów botamentu jest to jedna z najlepszych chemii dostępnych na naszym rynku.

Ale odniosę się do czegoś co nie ukrywam mocno mnie zirytowało, mianowicie niniejszy wpis "Steinodur (uwaga podszywanie sie pod nazwe STYRODUR)" Nie mam pojęcia skąd takie stwierdzenie. Produkt jest wykonywany od pond 40 lat!! Z całym szacunkiem ale powołuje się Pan tutaj mocno na swoje obeznanie w kartach technicznych. Niestety ale jeśli by tak było nie pisał by Pan takich opinii w przypadku Steinoduru jak cytat "odporny na dzialanie wody, jednak tylko powierzchniowo, uszkodzony przy zasypie, lub dociety na scianie traci wlasciwosci wodoodpornosc". Wystarczy właśnie zajrzeć do karty technicznej i spojrzeć na parametr chłonności wody, który jest najniższy w stosunku do wszystkich produktów przez Pana wymienionych. Dzięki ich procesowi produkcji płyta ma najwyższy stopień spójności wewnętrznej, więc jak przez przecięcie płyty która ma taką samą gęstość, formę, można jak Pan to nazwał "straci wlasciwosci wodoodpornosc"? 

[QUOTE=fighter1983;3197136]
"Przy okazji chcialbym rozwiac dziwny mit, bo w swojej kilkuletniej juz pracy z tymi produktami spotkalem sie z dziwnym stwierdzeniem ze " styrodur jest 2x cieplejszy niz styropian i mozna dac go mniej". Ciekaw jestem skad taki pomysł,
EPS 100 - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła - 0,038 W/mK (MAGBUD)
Ekpanowany, tu Steinodur współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,034 W/mK (IZOTERM)
EKSTRUDOWANY - URSA XPS - współczynnik przewodności cieplnej przy grubości płyt:
<60 mm - λ10= 0,034 W/mK
70-120 mm - λ10= 0,038 W/mK
>120 mm - λ10= 0,040 W/mK
Kolor styropianu nie ma znaczenia, barwnika dodaje się, aby w przypadku ew. reklamacji móc rozpoznać swoj produkt na pierwszy rzut oka, nic poza tym." - bardzo ciekawe stwierdzenie  :smile: 

Przez wszystkie wypowiedzi poleca Pan XPS, a jak sam Pan napisał powyżej sama lambda przy XPS nie jest stała nie mówiąc o reszcie parametrów, które lecą na łeb na szyję jak tylko zwiększy się grubość. Jest to technologia przestarzała ponieważ pierwsze XPS produkowano już w lata 30 XX wieku właśnie przez DOW'a dla potrzeb wojska.
Napisał Pan również, że Steinodur jest cięty z bloku, więc mam jedno pytanie jakim cudem w takim razie posiada on drobną kratkę po jednej stronie i rowki drenażowe po drugiej no i oczywiście logo firmy z nazwą produktu?? Odpowiem Panu sam - ponieważ nie jest z niczego cięty! Jest to produkcja automatowa, gdzie granulat jest wsypywany do formy i spieniany pod wpływem pary wodnej. To tyle bo nie chcę tutaj zamęczać forumowiczów w razie pytań jestem do Pańskiej dyspozycji.
Ps. Bardzo ładny operat szkoda tylko, że w pewnych momentach mocno mijający się z prawdą.
Pozdrawiam
Uprzedzając ewentualne zarzuty, że pracuje dla Steinoduru, informuję że tak nie jest  :smile:  jestem dystrybutorem wybranych przez siebie materiałów budowlanych i doceniając swoich klientów handlując tylko najlepszymi produktami, stąd zgadzam się z moim adwersarzem odnośnie produktów firmy Botament.

----------


## grupakmw

Proszę Państwa!! Papa to przeżytek! Zgrzewanie tego cuda w pionie to jakaś całkowita pomyłka. Jest tak wiele technologi dostępnych na rynku, które dają naprawdę gwarancję szczelności chociażby metody izolacji natryskowych, mat fundamentowych klejonych, samo wulkanizujących się etc., że układanie papy to całkowita porażka. Rozumiem, że istnieją jeszcze kwestie ekonomiczne i metoda natryskowa nie jest najtańsza, ale np. maty fundamentowe można kupić już za ok 9zł/netto/m2. Zresztą co tu pisać, hurtownia poleci to co mają na magazynie, kierownik to na czym robi od 40 lat, a projektant to od czego ma 3% i tyle. Mało jest osób, które starają się być na bieżąco z najnowszymi produktami, rozwiązaniami, systemami i potrafią dobrać odpowiednie produkty do danej inwestycji. Sam się zastanawiam co ja tu robię w niedziele rano?  :smile:   Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów

----------


## grupakmw

> Nie wiem czy coś da przyklejanie czegokolwiek na wilgotne ściany fundamentowe. Może lepiej po prostu xps docisnąć ziemią do ściany, zawsze to już będzie izolacja od gruntu i wykonać drenaż opaskowy, bo skądś ta wilgoć się przecież bierze.


A coś takiego jak kurczenie w zimie, rozszerzanie w lecie? przecież będzie miał Pan mostek termiczny na mostku. to wszystko się po przesuwa. Budynek pracuje. 
Co do klejenia na wilgotną ścianę, trzeba pamiętać, że zasmarowując ją jakąkolwiek izolacją, szlamem, bitumem, papę, etc., zamknie Pan możliwość wydostania się na zewnątrz pary wodnej znajdującej się w murze. W związku z tym wydostanie się ona do wewnątrz w postaci, grzyba na ścianie, mokrych ścian piwnicy, itd.

----------


## DEZET

> A coś takiego jak kurczenie w zimie, rozszerzanie w lecie? przecież będzie miał Pan mostek termiczny na mostku. to wszystko się po przesuwa. Budynek pracuje. 
> Co do klejenia na wilgotną ścianę, trzeba pamiętać, że zasmarowując ją jakąkolwiek izolacją, szlamem, bitumem, papę, etc., zamknie Pan możliwość wydostania się na zewnątrz pary wodnej znajdującej się w murze. W związku z tym wydostanie się ona do wewnątrz w postaci, grzyba na ścianie, mokrych ścian piwnicy, itd.


Napocił się Kolega tymi postami  :wink:  Pytanie brzmiało o przyklejenie na wilgotne ściany XPS, a nie smarowanie szlamem.
A jak będą już przyklejone to nie pracują, nie rozszerzają się? 
A czy zewnętrzna warstwa kleju i siatki i potem okładziny nie uniemożliwia tych ruchów? Swoją drogą pierwsze słyszę o jakiejś niesłychanej rozszerzalności XPS.
Jakie to są wartości? Dane, dane, bo napisać że się rozszerza to za mało.

----------


## DEZET

No i odpowiedzi brak. Wyprodukowanie 7 postów nie popartych danymi nikomu nie przyniosło pewnie pomocy.

----------


## cronin

zniechęcił się, tyle się naprodukował a tu zero zachwytów, kiepsko jak na marketing  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

No tak, coś w tym, tak jak piszesz jest. A my durne i się nie znamy, nawet ten "zachwyt" to nie wiadomo co to  :wink:

----------


## julo23

Tu fotki z mojej budowy domu.
http://www.fotoszok.pl/index.php?&sh...n=2083389f87cd
Czytam cały temat i już nie wiem w jaki sposób izolować fundamenty/piwnice.
Najbliżej mi było do opinii @DEZET, ale pojawiło sie w miedzy czasie też kilka innych postów, które też dały do myslenia. 

Ławy wylane w deskowaniu, same ławy bardzo szer. 80cm. Beton B25. 
Później na ławy folia budowlana i bloczki bet. szer 38.
mury stoją z miesiąc, nie wiem czy nie za wcześnie zacząłem mazać tym dysperbitem.
W dodatku malując natknąłem sie na jeden całkowicie czarny, i dosyć rzadki, ale dokupują następną partie dostałem innego producenta, dysperbit był już brązowy i o wiele gęściejszy, po wyschnięcu zrobił sie czarny  :big grin: 

Mniejsza z tym... 
Mury nie orapowane,  więc pójdzie tego mazidła trochę więcej ale to najmniejszy problem...
Bardziej martwie się tam co zastosować na to później. 

Chciałem dać styropian któryś z tych wodnych i  folie kubełkową.  Ale czytając ten temat to już nie wiem....  zgłupiałem.
Mazidło dane będzie tylko z zewnątrz fundamentu. Pomieszczenia zasypane też będą miały wylewkę. Nie wiem czy to dobrze ale chyba dzięki temu nie trzeba mazać ścian od wewnątrz. 

Teren glina  - całkowicie aż do 3m.  W miejscach gdzie jest świeżo odkopana, a zagłebieniach osądzie deszczówka, woda stoi nawet kilka dni przy tych upałach co były.
Więc musi całokowicie odparować bo się nic nie wchania. 

na ostatnim zdjęciu widać, wejście udeptane przez robotników przy garażu,  glina wogóle nie przepuszcza wody, twarda jak beton,  dalej nie utwardzona - widać jakie koleiny się zrobiły po dostawie bloczków fund. w dzień deszczowy.  Naszczęście troche  wiatru i wszystko szybko wyschło. W pozostałe suche dni, ciężki sprzęt typu Grucha nie narobił żadnych widocznych szkód.

Pozatym nie wiem czy w takich warunkach - glina - drenaż  ma sens ?

Kolejny etap-  zasypywanie fundamentów -  już wiem że w glinie zasypujemy gliną. 
U mnie jest możliwość tego zawibrowania ( o ile to wogóle możliwe),  ale czy to nie zniszczy w jakiś sposób izolacji wokół budynku ? 
Im więcej czytam to mam więcej wątpliwości niestety.
Znając moje szczęście to i tak nikt nie odpisze  hehehe

Pozdro dla wszystki budujących jak i tych co mają już to za sobą.

----------


## DEZET

*julo23* - szacun za te fundamenty- mnie się nasuwa pytanie: na co komu takie zajeb...te piwnice? :wink: 
Wnioskuję ze zdjęć, że tam chyba m.in. garaż ma być, bo okolica mocno na skarpie. 
Sam nie wiem jak to jest z gliną, czy się zasypuje gliniane gliną? A co jeśli jednak gdzieś z góry woda zacznie przenikać?
Będzie się gromadzić pod ścianą? Dałbym drenaż asekuracyjnie po bokach z odpływem w dół działki póki masz odkryte fundamenty.
Z tym się wiąże zasypanie drenażu żwirkiem i piaskiem- zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną.
Dysperbity czy inne mazie na fundamenty ludziska kładą szybko, nie czekają 1-2 m-ce.
Ocieplenie musisz dać, ale czy koniecznie te "wodne" jak piszesz- nie jestem pewien.

----------


## cronin

julo23
To co wiem z całą pewnością:
1. masz piwnice więc robisz izolację ciężką przeciwwodną, smarowanie dysperbitem nic nie da bo on jest wodorozcieńczalny czyli woda go rozpuszcza, nadaje się do lekkich izolacji przeciwwilgociowych, dodatkowo powinno się robić drenaż ale tu pytanie czy masz gdzie tę wodę usunąć? 
2. masz glinę, fundamenty obsypujesz gliną, jeśli obsypiesz je piaskiem to zrobisz wodzie piękny basenik do którego będzie sobie wpływać; ale tu znowu pytanie jak przy drenażu?
Na pewno zapomnij o wszelkich masach wodorozcieńczalnych, potrzebujesz porządnych bituminów.
Poczytaj tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ogi-na-gruncie

----------


## marcel232

Przejrzyjcie sobie moje zdjecia z tego postu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...33#post4929533

taka sama sytuacja jak powyzej:
piwnica murowana, czyms tam wysmarowana i CALA ZAGLEBIONA w glinie
na to styro, niesmiertelna folia kubelkowa i zasypane....glina - wody gruntowe baaardzo nisko (znaczy sie nigdy nie znalezione przez geologa)

na taka piwnice w glinie tylko izolacja ciezka i drenaz - i nie ma co liczyc kasy bo to sie zemsci okrutnie

----------


## julo23

@DEZET, ale w jakim sensie  te piwnice zaj----te ?  Że duża powierzchnia czy wysokie ?  Szkoda nam było tego zasypywać. Jedynie pod garażem zasypujemy i dwa takie małe. 
Nie malowałem od razu tym Dysperbitem, bo myślałem że mur jako taki musi obeschnąć jako tako z wilgoci. Zresztą bloczki też były prawie świeże. Miały może tydzień. Betoniarnia ledwo nadąża.

Będzie podsypka i wylewka co podniesie posadzkę piwnicy ok. 3 pustaki. 
A jeśli chodzi o powierzchnie to dom jest na spadku, z tyłu piwnice same wychodzą. 
Może tu za dobrze nie widać...

Na wcześniejszym etapie, widać lepiej spadek terenu.






To co radzicie, mazać już do końca tym desperbitem czy to już nie ma znaczenia ?

Wodę z drenażu teoretycznie mam gdzie się pozbyć, jeśli wybiorę trochę ziemi którą i tak musze zasypać wykopy.  
Z tego zdjęcia to będzie po lewej stronie za domem, tam mam mieć też szambo. Naturalnie spadek terenu jest właśnie na południe, jak widać ale większy jest jednak po lewej stronie 


Tak to wygląda od drogi, jeszcze nie ma asfaltu...  Wyżej jest tylko ta  miedza po prawej, ale ogólnie wyżej już nic nie ma.


Ogólnie to ziemi jest sporo... także licze że trochę sobie z tyłu wyrównam..










W takim razie trzeba robić drenaż...  i biorę sie za czytanie o tych bitumitach...

Tu na ostatnim zdjęciu - w tym kierunku mógłbym pozbyć się wody z drenażu.
Tam też ma być szambo.
Glina z wykopu jest tak gęsta że deszczówka stoi jeszcze kilka dni aż odparuje. Widać na którymś ze zdjęć.

----------


## marcel232

Wiesz ja tam moze za duzo nie wiem bo raptem wybudowalem 1 dom - a wlasciwie zona bardziej sie tym zajmowala niz ja. 
ale Twoja piwnica wyglada tak samo jak moja gdy nasz dom byl budowany. Przy ulewach woda lala sie do piwnicy kazda dziurka w scianie!! 
Sikalo na wysokosci 2-3 pustakow czyli przy ulewach tak wysoko woda stala w tej glinie ktora obsypany byl dom.
Kiedys ktos mi mowil, ze dom odkopywal po 10 latach i glina dalej w grudach byla - nic sie nie zagescilo. 
Robienie u ciebie drenazu bedzie Cie kosztowalo smieszne pieniadze w porownaniu do tego ile trzeba pozniej wydac na naprawe. 
Ja (ale to jest moja tylko opinia nie poparta zadnym wyksztalceniem) posmarowalbym do konca to co mam, na to styrodur i z zewnatrz zamiast folii kubelkowej zalozylbym mate drenarska o taka:
http://www.mostydrogi.icopal.pl/?page=12
mam ja zalozona u siebie wpuszczona prosto w drenaz

do tego wyprowadz w dol cala deszczowke z rynien i bedziesz mial w piwnicy sucho

----------


## DEZET

Niewiele piwnic tu widziałem, może dlatego ,że nie interesował mnie temat, bo nie mam piwnicy.
Druga taka duża (przynajmniej na zdjęciach), ale w obu przypadkach ze względu na warunki miejscowe- skarpa.
Rozwiązanie praktycznie Koledzy wyżej napisali- izolacja ciężka i drenaż. Sam też podobną glinkę miałem i woda potrafiła tydzień stać.
Dziwi mnie, gdy widzę jak ludzie zasypują fundamenty, a potem z powrotem odkopują i kładą drenaż- podwójna praca.
Zrób to teraz- raz, dobrze i... zapomnij.

----------


## julo23

Dzięki koledzy. Jutro jestem umówiony z firmą co zajmuję sie tego typu pracami.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cronin

Mam pytanie, grunt mokry gliniasty, wody z drenażu nie mam gdzie odprowadzić więc go nie robię, piwnic na szczęście nie planuję, poziom zero wyniesiony ile się da do góry, będzie jakieś 0,5 m  :smile: . Chce więc położyć samą izolację poziomą na bloczkach fundamentowych i potem chudziaku, tworząc szczelną wannę. Nie chce folii, tylko porządną papę, i tu pierwsze pytanie papa na lepiku (jaka na jakim) czy papa termozgrzewalna (jaka), wziąwszy pod uwagę że ocieplać cokół będę styropianem. Wypadałoby porządnym bituminem, a nie jakimś wodorozcieńczalnym dysperbitem, ale to wchodzi w reakcję ze styro. Pozostaje mi tylko termozgrzewalna, ale tu ekipa musi sobie z tym radzić, nie takie to proste. 
Drugie pytanie cokół chcę obłożyć warstwą 2x10 styro ekspandowanego (hydromin i inne), traci on właściwości wodoodporne po docinaniu na ścianie, myślałam więc żeby tam gdzie będzie docinany dać xps-a, w moim przypadku byłaby to oszczędność prawie 1000 zł, kleić chciałam na piankę, pytanie czy oba materiały klei się tym samym? na to klej, siatka i tynk. Może tak być?
Acha, fundamenty w gruncie zasypane 0,5 m warstwą pur, więc to pomijam.

----------


## julo23

Z tego co się zorientowałem to jak nie ma gdzie się pozyć wody z drenażu to mozna zrobić za domem gdzieś dół chłonny, ewentualnie wkopać jakiś duży zbiornik i mieć wode do podlewania ogrodu czy mycia auta  i założyć jakąś pompe.

----------


## okojan

Budynek bez piwnic, woda jest juz na głębokości 80 cm.Budynek podniose (strefa przemarzania)
Bede miał:
- chudziak 10 cm
- ława
- fundament lany
Pomiedzy chudziaka a ławe dawać jakąś izolacje (chyba zbędna)? Bo pomiedzy ławe a fundament nie planuje (to nie bloczek a fundament lany)
Na izolacje poziomą pomiedzy fundament a ściany mysle dac papę x2.
 W izolacji pionowej planuje jak proponuje Fighter1983:
- Dysperbit - jako grunt
- Izohan WM - jako izolacja przeciwwodna 
- Izohan  WK -  klej do  Styroduru (XPS) - 10 cm i zasypać piachem ( moze jakas zwykła folia tylko)
Czy papa musi mi wystawać aby połączyć ją z izolacją pionową czy ją poprostu odciąć z zewnątrz?
 Jak połączyć pape ( izolacja pozioma)  z izolacją pionową aby była nieprzerwana i zachować ciągłość??

----------


## fighter1983

pape odcinasz rowno z licem sciany. Bitumy sie do niej przyczepia.
Odpusc WK... taniej i szybciej wyjdzie Ci pianka (EOS do XPS i EPS)

----------


## cronin

Korzystają z okazji dorzucę się z pytaniem  :smile: 
Grunt mokry, gliniasty, fundament wysoko wyniesiony, nie ma piwnicy, ławy podsypane suchym chudziakiem bo podchodziła woda, wylewane z betonu B25 z dodatkiem wodoszczelnym W8, na to bloczki murowane zaprawa z betoszczelem. 
Nie ma izolacji między ławą a ścianą. 
Izolacja pionowa to 2 x dysperbit (proforma bo wiem że nie jest to izolacja raczej grunt), na to będzie klejony xps synthos na piankę w dwóch warstwach (od zewnątrz i od środka). 
Zastanawiam się natomiast nad izolacją poziomą bo ona musi być tu idealna  :smile:  Czy gruba budowlana folia dedykowana do fundamentu  czy jednak papa, termozgrzewalna czy na lepiku, No i jaka papa, wziąć icopala z primerem, czy swisspora czy np izobit Super P-PYE 200 S4 SBS ? Od tego zależy co dam potem na chudziak. A jaką papę mogę kleić na lepik? 
Chodzi mi o naprawdę dobrą izolację poziomą. No i czy w tych warunkach brak izolacji na ławach będzie jakimś problemem?

----------


## Aedifico

> Korzystają z okazji dorzucę się z pytaniem 
> Grunt mokry, gliniasty, fundament wysoko wyniesiony, nie ma piwnicy, ławy podsypane suchym chudziakiem bo podchodziła woda, wylewane z betonu B25 z dodatkiem wodoszczelnym W8, na to bloczki murowane zaprawa z betoszczelem. 
> Nie ma izolacji między ławą a ścianą. 
> Izolacja pionowa to 2 x dysperbit (proforma bo wiem że nie jest to izolacja raczej grunt), na to będzie klejony xps synthos na piankę w dwóch warstwach (od zewnątrz i od środka). 
> Zastanawiam się natomiast nad izolacją poziomą bo ona musi być tu idealna  Czy gruba budowlana folia dedykowana do fundamentu  czy jednak papa, termozgrzewalna czy na lepiku, No i jaka papa, wziąć icopala z primerem, czy swisspora czy np izobit Super P-PYE 200 S4 SBS ? Od tego zależy co dam potem na chudziak. A jaką papę mogę kleić na lepik? 
> Chodzi mi o naprawdę dobrą izolację poziomą. No i czy w tych warunkach brak izolacji na ławach będzie jakimś problemem?


Jeśli izolujesz dysperbitem to brak izolacji na ławie problemem nie będzie bo sam dysperbit niewiele da. Jak chcesz lepszą papę to icopal np. fundament szybki profil sbs, swisspor jest dosyć słaby.

http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/doc/s...n/r_232bw1.pdf

----------


## cronin

Przy papach termozgrzewalnych wybór jest dosyć duży (jest też Lembit, izobit), a jaką dobrą papę mogę dać na lepik żeby mi się "nie pogryzła" ze styropianem, i była na włókninie poliestrowej?Olbrzymia większość jest termozgrzewalna. Biorę pod uwagę, że izolację chudziaka będziemy robić sami i termozgrzewalna wtedy odpada.

----------


## fighter1983

cronin  :smile:  to Ty prawie moim sasiadem jestes z ta budowa skoro w Markach  :big tongue:  musze namierzyc ta twoja budowe, moze jakis deal wyjdzie  :big tongue:

----------


## cronin

> cronin  to Ty prawie moim sasiadem jestes z ta budowa skoro w Markach  musze namierzyc ta twoja budowe, moze jakis deal wyjdzie


A proszę bardzo, bo ja bardzo chętnie pogadam z fachowcem  :smile:  W moim otoczeniu niestety jestem osamotniona w budowlanych zainteresowaniach. Podpowiem, że to początek Marek.

----------


## fenix2

> Jeśli izolujesz dysperbitem to brak izolacji na ławie problemem nie będzie bo sam dysperbit niewiele da. Jak chcesz lepszą papę to icopal np. fundament szybki profil sbs, swisspor jest dosyć słaby.


JA stosowałem SWISSPOR BIKUTOP, PYE PV200 S40 i muszę powiedzieć że jest bardzo wytrzymała!




> Biorę pod uwagę, że izolację chudziaka będziemy robić sami i termozgrzewalna wtedy odpada.


Dlaczego odpada??

----------


## cronin

Nie widzę siebie z palnikiem, od dziecka źle się dla mnie kończą zabawy z ogniem  :smile:  Ale po dzisiejszej rozmowie z dekarzem, to jednak będzie termozgrzewalna, tyle że nie zrobimy tego sami.

----------


## okojan

Dziękuje za odpowiedz. Ale nurtuje mnie jeszcze:
1. Czy papa na chudziaku nie bedzie śmierdziała w domu jak sie podgrzeje ( planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe)?
2. Czy najlepiej aby papa na chudziaku i papa jako izolacja pozioma fundamentu była tego samego producenta?
3. Czy pape (izolacja pozioma na fundamencie) , którą odetne z licem sciany na zewnątrz łączę ( czyli grubo smaruje) tym samym bitumem -  mazidłem którym wykonuję izolacje pionową ( np.Izohan WK) czy jakimś innym ( czy nie będą negatywnie oddziaływały na siebie) ?
4. Czy na  te wszystkie ,,mazidła" ( na bazie wody)  jako izolacja pionowa mogę dawać styrodur XPS ( czy nie bedą oddziaływały negatywnie na siebie)?  
5. Czy styrodur XPS jak sie zetknie z papą, moze tracić swoje właściwości?
Dziekuje

----------


## fighter1983

Ad1 - moze sie tak zdarzyc ... moze ale nie musi, tyle ze nie bardzo jest inne rozwiazanie dla izolacji poziomej. Folia nie jest zadna izolacja, nawet nie wiem jak klejona, EPDM kosztuje za duzo, mozna by bylo pomyslec o szlamowaniu 2skladnikowa izolacja p.wodna odporna na negatywne parcie wody ewentulnie, bitumow tych co na zewnatrz nie wolno stosowac w srodku. Wiec zostaje papa termozgrzewalna lub szlam.
Ad2. nie ma znaczenia
Ad3. Nie 
Ad4. Tak
Ad5. w wiekszosci przypadkow nie ma wplywu papa na xps, ale... moze sie tak w pewnych skrajnych przypadkach zdarzyc. jednak nie powinno, to juz byloby takie szukanie dizury w calym, wiec generalnie: papa nie bedzie miala wplywu na xps. A swoja droga gdzie spotka sie u Ciebie papa xpsem?

----------


## okojan

Fighter1983 - Dziek i :smile:  :smile: 
Ad. 3 i 4 - źle zadałem pytania i Twoja odpowiedz nie jest jednoznaczna.
Rozumiem, że można łaczyć izolacje pionową (bitum) z papą, grubo ją nakładając na łączeniu oraz, że mozna kłaść XPS na bitum.

----------


## fighter1983

ad3 - nie beda negatywnie oddzialywaly na siebie
ad4 - mozesz dawac xps na mazidla bezrozpuszczalnikowe

----------


## Aedifico

> Ad1 - moze sie tak zdarzyc ... moze ale nie musi, tyle ze nie bardzo jest inne rozwiazanie dla izolacji poziomej. Folia nie jest zadna izolacja, nawet nie wiem jak klejona, EPDM kosztuje za duzo, mozna by bylo pomyslec o szlamowaniu 2skladnikowa izolacja p.wodna odporna na negatywne parcie wody ewentulnie, bitumow tych co na zewnatrz nie wolno stosowac w srodku. Wiec zostaje papa termozgrzewalna lub szlam.


Izohan WM nadaje się do wnętrz -  a to jest KMB.

----------


## kszysiek20

Mam gorącą prośbę o pomoc w doborze izolacji poziomej na ławy.

Niestety z ław będą wychodziły dwa rzędy wytyków zbrojenia co 15cm i nie mogę zastosować papy. Znalazłem produkt Izohan Ekofolia wysokociśnieniowa 1-składnikowa ale bardzo drogo wychodzi. Poszperałem jeszcze trochę i znalazłem szlam uszczelniający szary Koester NB1 - cena zdecydowanie lepsza - czy wystarczyłby on w 2 warstwach  zamiast papy do poziomej izolacji ławy? Czy inne materiały byłyby równie dobre: Botament Botazit M34 lub MS30, Schomburg Aquafin 2K/M?

Może polecicie jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## szkuner

Mój pomysł na izolację przeciwwilgotnościową i ciplną jest następujący:
Dom parterowy o długości fundamentów 60 m po zewnątrznej linii oraz 25 m wewnątrz budynku. Dom niepodpiwniczony, z założenia ma być ciepły.

Ława fundamentowa zaizolowana wyłącznie z góry (prawdopodobnie lana w grunt) za pomocą papy x2
Ściana fundamentowa z bloczków betonowych. Po dokładnym wyrównaniu ścian i zafugowaniu zostanie zagruntowana i pomalowana dysperbitem x2 lub izohanem x2 z dwóch stron (od wewnątrz i zewnątrz) i z góry. Następnie z góry przyjdzie papa termozgrzewana.
Ściana fundamentowa będzie ponad pozimem gruntu około 30 cm. do poziomu gruntu zostanie ułożona folia budowlana płaska w celu zabezpieczenia izolacji przeciwwilgotnościowej - rozważam również folię kubełkową, ale to chyba zbędny wydatek kasy)
Ściana nośna budynku - pierwsza warstwa to bloczki typu novomur lub isomur i reszta BK 600
Pdłoga na gruncie - chudziak kończy sięna wysokości ściany fundamentowej i posiada kontynuację izolacji przeciwwilgotnościowej w postaci papy termozgrzewalnej ze ściany fundamentowej, wyżej jest jakieś 20 cm styropianu i reszta podłogi.
Ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznej - rozpocznę od dołu zakładając ją ok 8 cm na ścianę fundamentową w dół.
Pozostałe 22 cm wykończę jakimś tynkiem cokołowym.

Dlaczego tak?
Ściana fundamentowa będzie dobrze zaizolowana przed wilgocią i tym samym zabezpieczona przed działaniem mrozu i wykruszaniem zaprawy.
Nie będzie konieczna izolacja terminczna ściany fundamentowej, gdyż izolacja podłogi na gruncie, bloczki izomur i izolacja termiczna ściany będą w ciągłości i nie będzie niebezpieczeństwa mostka termicznego. Poza tym koszty bloczka isomur a koszty dobrego styropianu z całą obróbką na ściany fundamentowe jest niższy.

Proszę o konstruktywne uwagi, bo to wszystko jeszcze prede mną.
Pozdrawiam'1

----------


## szkuner

No i to wszystko co napisałem powyżej przy gruncie piasek glinaisty, poziom wód gruntowych poniżej posadowienia ławy fundamentowej. Ława na głędokości 1,0 m. Województwo kujawsko-pomorskie. Nie było badania geotechnicznego gruntu, ale odkrywka owszem.

----------


## bartekkolo

> No to juz przechodzi ludzkie pojecie.... CO TO JEST??!!
> Jezeli dobrze widze: sciana fundamentowa, na niej styropian, na tym klej z siatka.. i na tym izolacja???? a jak taka izolacja ma byc szczelna? przeciez od dolu, przy lawie nie ma izolacji przeciwwodnej, woda gruntowa dostanie sie do sciany fundamentu dolem....szczelina ktora powstala pomiedzy sciana fundamentu a styropianem.... izolacja jest szczelna kiedy jest ciagla... a nie przerwana.


Całkiem już zgłupiałem przeglądając tego posta. Wydawało mi się, ze już wiem jak robić ... a tu masz co teoria to obalona.

Fighter1983- negujesz dawanie styropianu bezpośrednio na ścianę fundamentową, a dopiero na to izolację. http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index...dowienie&sub=1
popatrz tam również przedstawiają taki sposób. Dla mnie to też dziwne, ale icopal to poważna firma więc chyba wiedzą co pokazują  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Całkiem już zgłupiałem przeglądając tego posta. Wydawało mi się, ze już wiem jak robić ... a tu masz co teoria to obalona.
> 
> Fighter1983- negujesz dawanie styropianu bezpośrednio na ścianę fundamentową, a dopiero na to izolację. http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index.php?page=posadowienie&sub=1
> popatrz tam również przedstawiają taki sposób. Dla mnie to też dziwne, ale icopal to poważna firma więc chyba wiedzą co pokazują


Oczywiście, że można zachować ciągłość izolacji. I na tym rys. jest pokazane jak to zrobić. Izolacja pionowa łączy się z izolacja poziomą na ławie. Trudne, ale nie niewykonalne.

----------


## szkuner

Trochępodbiję mój temat.
Szukam uzasadnienia lub zaprzecenia dla mojego pomysłu, który w dużej części realizuje założenia płyty fundamentowej.
Zaraz usłyszę, że dlaczego nie płyta fundamentowa, ale takie rozwiazanie chyba jest tańsze a poza tym bloczki jużdawno kupione.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fenix2

> Trochępodbiję mój temat.
> Szukam uzasadnienia lub zaprzecenia dla mojego pomysłu, który w dużej części realizuje założenia płyty fundamentowej.
> Zaraz usłyszę, że dlaczego nie płyta fundamentowa, ale takie rozwiazanie chyba jest tańsze a poza tym bloczki jużdawno kupione.
> Pozdrawiam!


Że co?

----------


## fighter1983

wg mnie niewykonalne na budowie... oczywiscie Icopal prezentuje tutaj sposob zachowania ciaglosci izolacji w przypadku umieszczenia w ten sposob materialu termoizolacyjnego. Ok, tak mozna zrobic.... majac wykop szerokoprzestrzenny i super dokladnego wykonawce. naturalnie rozwiazanie przedstawione jest na prostym odcinku fundamentu, z zalozeniem ze wszytsko jest rowne i od linijki. Komplikacje pojawiaja sie przy nierownosciach, i w narozach, ale oczywiscie - wszystko da sie zrobic...
Nie mniej jednak izolacja bezposrednio na bloczku czy wylanym fundamencie zadziala lepiej, pewniej, bezpieczniej. A przy takiej konfiguracji materialow do izolacji jak proponuje Icopal - taniej

----------


## okojan

Jak jest z tą folią kubełkową naprawde?
Bede miał XPS - 10 cm. Czy folia z kubełkami do wewnątrz zniszczy ten twardy materiał przesuwając sie po nim po zasypaniu piaskiem? Gdyby był sam ,,bitum" na fundamencie  bez XPS- a  i na to folia kubełkami do środka to może troche pewnie by zniszczył ale jak bedzie twardy XPS?
A moze dać zwykłą folię budowlaną  zamiast kubelkowej (dając kubelki  na zewnątrz)?
Producenci podają, ze dawać kubełkami do wewnątrz.Czesc forumowiczów, ze na zewnątrz......... A ja musze podjać decyzję :sad: 
Jak mocować folię na dole przy ławie i na górze fundamentu? Gwoźdzmi?

----------


## herakles

Problem polega na ociepleniu ścian piwnic.

A więc czym zaizolować ścianę piwnicy, załóżmy, że wylaną z betonu. Technologia propagowana mówi, że pomalować jakimś asfaltem na to styropian (styropian + asfalt podobno gaśnie) na to folie i inne.....

Ta technologia ocieplenia wydaje mi się, delikatnie mówiąc BADZIEWNA i wymyślona tylko żeby sprzedać folie kubełkową czy inne zabawki.

Znowu ktoś napisał ostatnio "isomur plus" hmm no niby ulotka dobra, ale to zawsze ulotka. Uwierzmy w nią na chwilkę.

A więc pomysł do poddania dyskusyji jest taki, robimy ściany piwnicy BEZ ŻADNEGO OCIEPLENIA  :big grin:  , asfaltujemy czymś od zewnątrz, na te ściany na górze przed wieńcem i stropem dajemy te "cudowne" bloczki, jeden może dwa. Budynek ocieplamy tradycyjnie styropianem do tych bloczków włącznie. W środku dwie opcje: 
Opcja A 
ściany piwnicy ocieplamy od wewnątrz czymś (od styropianu po zasypanie perlitem za płytą GK) podłogę w piwnicy wiadomo jak się podłogę ociepla, wylewka daleko od ścian tak, żeby izolacja termiczna była ciągła.
Opcja B
Nie ocieplamy piwnicy wcale ocieplamy strop od dołu(znowu materiałów jest wiele).

Mostek termiczny jaki widzę, to konstrukcja klatki schodowej (przy założeniu, że jest wylana z betonu).

Co o tym myślicie???

W przypadku wody pod ciśnieniem nie widzę, żadnego sensu wkładania do ziemi czy to XPSa a tym bardziej EPSa, po co, woda i tak to zaleje i nic nie będzie ocieplać. Dlatego też zastanawiam się nad możliwością wykonania izolacji przeciwwodnej ZA warstwą ocieplenia lub pójdźmy jeszcze dalej niech izolacje termiczna będzie jednocześnie przeciwwodna!!! Wytężmy umysły może coś wymyślimy, pamiętajcie, firmy które sprzedają folie kubełkowe nie wymyślą tego za nas. Ma kotś jaki kreatywny pomysł?

----------


## fenix2

Folia kubełkowa nie stanowi izolacji przeciwwodnej!

----------


## herakles

żadnych opinii?

----------


## fenix2

Mógłbyś zastosować izolację typu wannowego.

----------


## DEZET

Natrysnąć piankę (tą do poddaszy) na fundamenty od zewnątrz. Powinno być i szczelnie i ciepło.
P.S. Osobiście bym sobie tego nie zrobił, ale chciałeś pomysł to podrzucam  :wink:  Nie wiem jakie parametry wytrzymałościowe ma pianka.

----------


## herakles

A wiesz, myślałem o tym ale czy ta pianka nie wciągnie wody? Myślałem też o nowym materiale, pianka zmieszana z perlitem. Tylko jak to na wodę zareaguje, trzeba by potestować!

----------


## herakles

> Mógłbyś zastosować izolację typu wannowego.


Biała wanna tak, ale co z ciepłem!!!!!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jak masz dużo wody, odpuść sobie piwnicę.
U mnie w miarę sucho. Piwnica w części podziemnej wysmarowana botazitem. Na to XPS i folia kubełkowa. Nad ziemią już grafitowy.
Botazit według specyfikacji jest trwale elastyczny. W taki środek celuj. Nie zapomnij o odpowiedniej grubości (chyba minimum 4,5milimetra, nie pamiętam dokładnie) Izohan-u WM potrzeba 6 milimetrów, wychodził drożej.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam znajomego z dużym wolnostojącym garażem.
Z jednej strony 2 metry w ziemi. Z pod jednej ze ścian wybiło mu źródło wody. Zrobił wyżłobienienie w posadce i odpływ do rury. Teraz ma całoroczny strumyk  :smile:

----------


## herakles

1) Czy ten twój bitumit nie rozpuści XPSa?
2) Jak dopilnowałeś tego, żeby wszędzie było 4,5mm? (ew. nie mniej niż)?

Ktoś wkładał piankę zamkniętokomurkową do wiadra z wodą na miesiąc?

----------


## fighter1983

Dobrze klaudiusz_x prawi.... BM92 bezrozpuszczalnikowa, dwuskladnikowa izolacja.... a nie mazidlo...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> 1) Czy ten twój bitumit nie rozpuści XPSa?
> 2) Jak dopilnowałeś tego, żeby wszędzie było 4,5mm? (ew. nie mniej niż)?
> 
> Ktoś wkładał piankę zamkniętokomurkową do wiadra z wodą na miesiąc?


Na opakowaniu jest napisane że używać go także jako kleju do styro.
Co do grubości, napisałem wcześniej że u mnie jest w miarę sucho. Nie kładłem tak grubo. Pomalowałem 3 razy i stwierdziłem że więcej nie trzeba.
O grubości wspomniałem tylko z tego względu, że czasem warto zapłacić więcej za opakowanie, a w sumie może wyjść taniej. Botazit jest 2-składnikowy.
Piwnicę tynkowałem od zewnątrz. Dzięki temu mniej zużyłem mazidła.

----------


## jimminen

> Dobrze klaudiusz_x prawi.... BM92 bezrozpuszczalnikowa, dwuskladnikowa izolacja.... a nie mazidlo...


Mam pytanie do kolegi, mianowicie zważywszy na pogodę nie ma szans na trafienie w słoneczny dzień w najbliższym czasie w mojej okolicy,  czy BM92 można kłaść na co prawda zagruntowaną ale wilgotną ścianę (żelbet) i czy podczas nanoszenia tzw kapuśniaczek wyklucza prace z ww powłoką.
Drugie pytanie czy istnieje jakiś środek do stosowania poziomo izolujący stopę pod schody (są tam startery z prętów zbrojenia) więc papa jest mocno problematyczna.

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Mam pytanie do kolegi, mianowicie zważywszy na pogodę nie ma szans na trafienie w słoneczny dzień w najbliższym czasie w mojej okolicy,  czy BM92 można kłaść na co prawda zagruntowaną ale wilgotną ścianę (żelbet) i czy podczas nanoszenia tzw kapuśniaczek wyklucza prace z ww powłoką.
> Drugie pytanie czy istnieje jakiś środek do stosowania poziomo izolujący stopę pod schody (są tam startery z prętów zbrojenia) więc papa jest mocno problematyczna.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Bitumy niestety wymagaja dosc suchego podloza, w przypadku kiedy jest wilgotne - tworza sie bable i bitum odchodzi. 
W Botamencie pojawilo sie cos takiego jak RD Green (lub jakos tak sie to nazywalo) nie widzialem "na zywo" ale kiedys sie przymierzalem do jakiegos obiektu z tym materialem i chyba wlasnie mozna bylo nakladac na wilgotne podloza. 
Aktualnie zainteresowalem sie troszke innym rozwiazaniem:
http://www.astrobud.pl/drogi-i-mosty...ncentrate.html
Drogie jak szatan, ale... sposob aplikacji i sposob tworzenia sie warstwy wodoszczelnej oraz odpornosc na parcie wody... wyglada wspaniale (125m slupa wody)
Jest jeszcze opcja.. za chwile sie pojawi na stronie, nazywa sie to admix, jako dodatek do betonu dzialajacy wlasnie jak xypex, czyli krystalizujacy w kapilarach, tak wiec uzyskujemy prawdziwie wodoodporny beton, powinno byc to na etapie wylewania tansze rozwiazanie.

----------


## modena

*Fighter1983*  Warto zastosować icopal siplast ( primer, fundament , klej) ?
Czy Botazit jest  lepszy  ( wstępnie spojrzałam to wygląda na to że jest droższy  :sad:   )
Czy do Icopala Siplast fundament można przykleić XPS czymś innym niż  siplast klej ( podobno ciężko się go nanosi)
Na to myślę dać folię kubełkową kubełkami od strony gruntu 

Budynek bez piwnic, glina

----------


## fighter1983

*modena* ja do Icopala jestem zrażony, nie podobaja mi sie ich rozwiazania, polityka, agresywny i natretny marketing, podejscie firmy gdy cos jest nie tak.
Zastosowac generalnie mozna, trzeba przyznac ze produkty maja niezle.
Ja nie mam doswiadczen z Icopalem bo jak wspomnialem - nie podoba mi sie ich podejscie do biznesu, wsparcia itd. nie mam wiec doswiadczen wiekszych ze stosowaniem ich produktow, jednak to, ze te materialy sa rozpuszczalnikowe pomimo deklaracji o bardzo wysokiej lotnosci i szybkiego oddawania rozpuszczalnikow - nie przemawia to do mnie. Nie zastosowalbym rozpuszczalnikowego Icopala w polaczeniu z drogim Xps-em u siebie.
Samo klejenie xpsa najprosciej, najtaniej i praktycznie do kazdej powierzchni: Tytan EOS do XPS i EPS. Nie znam na chwile tanszej prostszej i skuteczniejszej metody niz to rozwiazanie.

----------


## dozrc

A ja znam. XPS układany na sucho  :smile:  Układamy i zasypujemy. Ale faktycznie poliuretanowe kleje świetnie się sprawdzają do ociepleń fundamentów. Szybko i czysto.
Co do izolacji. Wchodzę na allegro, wpisuje Siplast fundament i mam ~280zł za 20kg, wpisuję Pecimor 2K ~240zł za 30kg,, BM92 za 28kg tyle co Pecimor. I gdzie ten icopal jest tańszy? Trzeba dobrze poszukać dystrybutora (nie tylko wokół komina) i spokojnie za te same pieniądze zrobić raz a dobrze.

----------


## herakles

pozwala betonowi "oddychać" ??? Po co beton ma oddychać? Bo co zadyszki dostanie?

----------


## fighter1983

> pozwala betonowi "oddychać" ??? Po co beton ma oddychać? Bo co zadyszki dostanie?


Tak myslalem czy nie wykasowac tego z opisu produktu... bo jeszcze sie ktos z FM pojawi  :smile: 
Chodzi o uwolnienie chociazby wilgoci technologicznej lub tej ktora wniknie jeszcze w warstwe gdzie krystalizacja nie nastapila. A ten aspekt jest dosc istotny, bitumiczne izolacje nie pozwalaja na dyfuzje pary wodnej co moze w pewnych przypadkach powodowac parcie negatywne na powloke. 
W Xypexie nie wystepuje to zjawisko, zamkniete pory i kapilary nie przepuszczaja wody w formie cieklej, jednak to "oddychanie" pozwala na odparowanie wody w postaci gazowej. o to chodzi... Panie czepialski. A o zwalczanym przez Was "oddychaniu" - nie chodzi o wymiane gazowa i wentylacje pomieszczen przez przegrode, a uwolnienie wilgoci z przegrody ktpra znalezc sie tam moze z roznych wzgledow: podciaganie kapilarne, wykroplenie w punkcie rosy itd....
Zreszta... nawet ostatnio o tym pisalem, wg mnie najlepszy przyklad dlaczego jednak to tepione "oddychanie" czasami ma znaczenie... nawet najbardziej zatwardziali przeciwnicy dyfuzyjnego przeplywu pary wodnej w ponizej opisanym przypadku chyba przyznaja racje...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...38#post5993338

----------


## herakles

Wrróć teraz to się czepne na serio co za kit ty chcesz mi wcisnąć, to twoje oddychanie działa w dwie strony wdech i wydech..... Woda technologiczna sobie odparuje, jak się zaleje piwnica po powodzi to też se odparuje nawet od wewnątrz przecież nie ma izolacji! Zacznij lepiej pisać jak to zrobić DOBRZE i TANIO (niekoniecznie szybko) bo brzmi to jak marketingowa papka kogoś kto chce wcisnąć ciemnocie jakieś drogie niepotrzebne badziewie!!!

----------


## herakles

A pozatym jak pozwala na odparowanie to przepuszcza wilgoć, a jak przepuszcza wilgoć to przepuszcza ją w obie strony!!!!

----------


## fighter1983

mmmm....zanim przejdziemy do cyfr i danych z fizyki... wyjasnij mi zasade dzialania folii paroprzepuszczalnej (wiatroizolacji) stosowanej w dociepleniu na dachach nad welna. Czy nie jest aby tak, ze w formie gazowej woda moze sie przedostawac przez membrane natomiast w formie cieklej (nawet pod cisnieniem) juz nie? 
wiec zanim postawisz i wykrzyczysz stwierdzenie:
*A pozatym jak pozwala na odparowanie to przepuszcza wilgoć, a jak przepuszcza wilgoć to przepuszcza ją w obie strony!!!!
* to zastanow sie czy aby na pewno tak jest... 
Ok, przy tak popularnym dysperbicie... lub lepszej klasy bitumie niestety powstaje ten czynnik uboczny... brak mozliwosci odparowania wody z powodu wlasnie zamkniecia jej bitumem (materialem paroszczelnym). Nie mylmy wilgoci technologicznej i podciaganej kapilarnie z zalaniem... woda zamknieta w materiale a woda powodziowa jakby nie bylo to troche inny temat.

a tak... niby oczywiste... a jednak nie... i to jest ta roznica ktora powoduje ze woda jako gaz moze przechodzic przez przegrode, ale juz w formie cieklej - nie... :
_Woda może występować w trzech stanach skupienia: stałym, ciekłym i gazowym. Warto pamiętać, iż w każdym ze stanów skupienia woda, choć ma nadal identyczny skład chemiczny i podobną strukturę, zachowuje się w różny sposób. W stanie gazowym – para wodna – każda z cząsteczek wody może istnieć samodzielnie, a odległości między nimi są znaczne, praktycznie jedynymi oddziaływaniami są zderzenia na skutek bezwładnych ruchów cieplnych. Natomiast w stanie stałym – lód - cząsteczki wody zajmują określone pozycje w strukturze krystalicznej, ich ruchy ograniczają się do drgań wokół pewnych położeń równowagi. W każdej temperaturze pomiędzy tkrzepnięcia a twrzenia, czyli w stanie ciekłym, oddziaływania międzycząsteczkowe w wodzie są słabsze niż w ciele stałym lecz silniejsze niż w gazie._

----------


## herakles

Najgorsza z możliwych technologii izolacji dachu! Stosowana powszechnie, bo tania, no i wełna huty etc.... Żygnąć pianką się powinno na ten dach i pozamiatane!

Co cię tak boli ta szczelność? Do oddychania jest wentylacja a nie beton! Gdzie tę wodę zamkniesz, przecie od wewnątrz nie ma hydroizolacji wyparuje od wewnątrz. Oj to jakie drogie badziewie mi się wydaje, do czyszczenia kieszeni ciemnocie.

Masz jakiegoś pdfa producenta do tego?

----------


## modena

> Co do izolacji. Wchodzę na allegro, wpisuje Siplast fundament i mam ~280zł za 20kg, wpisuję Pecimor 2K ~240zł za 30kg,, BM92 za 28kg tyle co Pecimor. I gdzie ten icopal jest tańszy? Trzeba dobrze poszukać dystrybutora (nie tylko wokół komina) i spokojnie za te same pieniądze zrobić raz a dobrze.


Sugeruję się danymi o zużyciu i widzę że Botazitu BM92 zużywa się 4,8 kg na m2 ( izolacja p . wodna ) warstwa 4mm , a w Icopalu podali 0,7 kg na m2 przy cienkiej warstwie  ( ale czy wystarczy dwie warstwy czy trzeba ze trzy?) :roll eyes: 
Danych o zużyciu Pecimoru 2K w ogóle nie ma  :sad: 
W tej sytuacji moja blond głowa nie jest w stanie stwierdzić czy z Botazitem zmieszczę się w kosztach porównywalnych do  Icopala  :roll eyes: 
Musze coś wybrać , chciałabym zrobić raz a dobrze i nie drożej niż Icopal  ( dlatego odrzuciłam Izohan)
No i żeby mi nie zjadło drogiego XPS :bash:   :sick:

----------


## fighter1983

dobrze... nie krytykujmy rozwiazan docieplen dachowych, skupmy sie na tym o czym sobie dyskutujemy:
zagadnienie 1)
czy folia paroprzepuszczalna ma takie wlasciwosci ze wode w stanie gazowym (pare wodna) przepuszcza a jednoczesnie po skropleniu po jej wierzchniej czesci nie pozwala jej w formie cieklej wrocic do welny?
zagadnienie 2)
czy opisany przeze mnie przyklad docieplenia od wewnatrz styropianem powoduje rozwijanie sie grzyba (z powodu wilgoci pod nim) wlasnie z powodu niskiej dyfuzji pary wodnej w materiale jakim jest EPS

Co do wymiany powietrza w pomieszczeniach - zgadzam sie za to jest odpowiedzialna wentylacja, natomiast dyfuzja pary wodnej przez przegrode jest faktem a co za tym idzie w pewnych przypadkach ma znaczenie... akurat tutaj...  ma.
Sama terminologia "oddychanie" materialu tez mi sie osobiscie nie podoba, a moze inaczej, nie przeszkadzalaby mi gdyby nie zostala wlasnie przez marketingowcow w ten sposob wykrzywiona. Niestety ... w handlu pracuja ludzie ktorzy jeszcze wczoraj siedzieli na kasie w biedronce (nie uwlaczajac nikomu) i nie maja pojecia o tym, co maja w ofercie, stad tez biora sie jakies plotki ktore po zweryfikowaniu okazuja sie bzdura. 

Nie mniej jednak ten aspekt jest istotny w pewnych przypadkach i nalezy go brac pod uwage.

Masz jakiegoś pdfa producenta do tego? - sformuluj to zdanie w inny sposob bo nie wiem co autor mial na mysli....

co do ceny... jest drogie... i na dobra sprawe nie stosowane w budownictwie jednorodzinnym, to sa materialy do stosowania w zaporach wodnych, zbiornikach itd... badziewie... generalnie... mozesz tak uwazac, nikt Ci nie broni, natomiast dla doszczelnien betonu czasami okazuje sie jedyna metoda. Po czynach... nie po slowach...

----------


## fighter1983

*modena* ile masz czasu na to, w sensie na podjecie decyzji... bo dzisiaj juz mi sie liczyc nie chce... wystarczajaco sie juz naliczylem, ale to mozna przeliczyc, zuzycie  icopala 0,7kg/m2 ? no wlasnie... za takie m.in rzeczy nie lubie Icopala, przeciez to jest bzdura...  0,7? malowanie i to oszczedne? to nawet czarne przy 0,7/m2 nie bedzie...

----------


## herakles

modena nie radź się handlowca, bo i tak Ci poleci to na czym jest największa marża. Jak masz kiepskie warunki wodne to zrób to dobrze!!! Jak masz dobre to zrób najtaniej.

----------


## dozrc

> Sugeruję się danymi o zużyciu i widzę że Botazitu BM92 zużywa się 4,8 kg na m2 ( izolacja p . wodna ) warstwa 4mm , a w Icopalu podali 0,7 kg na m2 przy cienkiej warstwie  ( ale czy wystarczy dwie warstwy czy trzeba ze trzy?)
> Danych o zużyciu Pecimoru 2K w ogóle nie ma 
> W tej sytuacji moja blond głowa nie jest w stanie stwierdzić czy z Botazitem zmieszczę się w kosztach porównywalnych do  Icopala 
> Musze coś wybrać , chciałabym zrobić raz a dobrze i nie drożej niż Icopal  ( dlatego odrzuciłam Izohan)
> No i żeby mi nie zjadło drogiego XPS


Wszystkie masy KMB (w tym Pecimor) mają zużycie ok 4kg/m2 (dwie warstwy). Są grubowarstwowe (ok 4mm) i naocznie widać co chroni ścianę przed wodą. Nie można ich porównywać do zużycia 0,7kg i warstwy grubości cienkiej folii. Na logikę, jak może to chronić w ten sam sposób? Więc albo tanio, albo dobrze.W suchym miejscu, przed działaniem jedynie wody opadowej czy niespiętrzającej się wody infiltracyjnej "może" Icopal i zda egzamin...

----------


## modena

> *modena* ile masz czasu na to, w sensie na podjecie decyzji... bo dzisiaj juz mi sie liczyc nie chce... wystarczajaco sie juz naliczylem, ale to mozna przeliczyc, zuzycie  icopala 0,7kg/m2 ? no wlasnie... za takie m.in rzeczy nie lubie Icopala, przeciez to jest bzdura...  0,7? malowanie i to oszczedne? to nawet czarne przy 0,7/m2 nie bedzie...


Myślę że muszę podjąć decyzję za kilka dni do tygodnia i już  coś zamawiać :roll eyes:  .   Choć pogoda robi się mało budowlana.

----------


## fighter1983

*herakles*  no i po tym wpisie wlasnie zakonczylem z Toba dyskusje trwaj nadal w tym przekonaniu  :smile:  nie mam nic do dodania.... mojemu rozmowcy skonczyly sie argumenty poza wstawianiem wykrzyknikow na temat dosc niefortunnego sformulowania, ktore faktycznie powinno zostac zmienione. 
tak... dla ludzi myslacych troszke inaczej niz kolega *herakles* i dla zweryfikowania... rozwiazania tego typu przedstawilem jako alternatywe, kiedy wiadomo bylo ze dysperbity sie nie sprawdza... wykonane izolacje ta metoda, nie ciekna ..nie ma wody.. prosze zwrocic uwage na glebokosc wykopow i obiekty ich lokalizacje w Warszawie wzgledem Wisły, wszedzie tam stosowano wlasnie tego te izolacje:
1)  Metro Slodowiec 
2)  Bonifraterska 
3)  PSE 
4)  Czerniakowska 

dalej mi sie juz nie chce linkowac... jest tego wiecej...

----------


## fighter1983

modena a po co Ci wogole izolacja przeciwwodna typu ciezkiego skoro Ty masz budynek niepodpiwniczony?
wez no cos szerzej napisz... 
z czego fundamenty, jaka powierzchnia... bo tak na 1 rzut oka... to rzeczywiscie... tym nieszczesnym dysperbitem wystarczy... i skupic sie na izolacji poziomej

----------


## modena

> Wszystkie masy KMB (w tym Pecimor) mają zużycie ok 4kg/m2 (dwie warstwy). Są grubowarstwowe (ok 4mm) i naocznie widać co chroni ścianę przed wodą. Nie można ich porównywać do zużycia 0,7kg i warstwy grubości cienkiej folii. Na logikę, jak może to chronić w ten sam sposób? *Więc albo tanio, albo dobrze*.


Ano niestety. 
Pzerażają mnie tematy  na forum o podciąganiu wilgoci itp. , wolę dołożyć nieco do lepszej izolacji .

----------


## fighter1983

> Ano niestety. 
> Pzerażają mnie tematy  na forum o podciąganiu wilgoci itp. , wolę dołożyć nieco do lepszej izolacji 
> .


Ale to akurat jest najmniejszy problem, Ty przy budynku niepodpiwniczonym w zasadzie mozesz wogole nie robic izolacji pionowej... nie ma piwnicy ktora moze Ci zalac. 
A podciaganie kapilarne zatrzymasz izolacja pozioma. wiec obstawiam ze wogole mozesz z pionowej zrezygnowac. ewentualnie dla swojego wlasnego czystego sumienia sciany fundamentowe tym (tfu-dysperbitem) pomaziac... bezposrednio na bloczek/beton. a najwazniejsza i tak dla Ciebie jest izolacja pozioma.

----------


## dozrc

> *modena* ile masz czasu na to, w sensie na podjecie decyzji... bo dzisiaj juz mi sie liczyc nie chce... wystarczajaco sie juz naliczylem, ale to mozna przeliczyc, zuzycie  icopala 0,7kg/m2 ? no wlasnie... za takie m.in rzeczy nie lubie Icopala, przeciez to jest bzdura...  0,7? malowanie i to oszczedne? to nawet czarne przy 0,7/m2 nie bedzie...


O tym mówię. Malowanie gęstych mas z pędzla to realne zużycie 0,8-1kg/m2 na warstwę, żeby to było czarne potrzeba minimum 3 warstw moim zdaniem.
Przyjmując podane wyżej ceny z allegro:
Icopal kosztuje 34-42zł/m2, dla dwóch (?) warstw do 28zł/m2
Pecimor 2K - 32zł/m2
Ile masz koleżanko metrów tych fundamentów? Aż tak dużo będzie cie kosztować dobry materiał?

----------


## fighter1983

*dom-zrb*  spojrz wyzej... to jest budynek niepodpiwniczony.... po co ta izolacja przeciwwodna? niech dziewczyna idzie spac lepiej a nie mysli o tym ...

----------


## modena

No chłopaki idę już spać dzisiaj , ale jutro tu wrócę  :wink:   ( to mi powiecie czy u mnie ten Izohan by się nadawał :wink:  )
Aha i jeszcze mam mieć obsypany budynek (ze spadem od budynku )  20cm i kierownik budowy zaleca drenaż 
 :good night:

----------


## dozrc

Widzę, czytam czytam...
Ja jednak jestem zdania, że izolacja pionowa budynku niepodpiwniczonego spełnia swoje zadanie. Jeśli woda działa na niezabezpieczoną ścianę fundamentową (jeśli warunki gruntowe są takie, że woda stoi) to ona jednak eroduje w jakimś stopniu, a brak izolacji w tym pomaga. Podciąga, i co z tego że pozioma powstrzyma nam wchodzenie ponad posadzkę, jak w strefie cokołu będzie mokro. Ani to wykończyć, bo co drugą zimę odpadnie, ani opieńki hodować  :wink:  Zgoda, że skutków braku tej izolacji nie zauważy się w pierwszych latach, dopiero znacznie później.
Pomijanie izolacji pionowej w domu niepodpiwniczonym jest równie kontrowersyjne co ocieplanie jego fundamentów. Tyle rozwiązań co specjalistów  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

a no widzisz... ja bym w niepodpiwniczonym temat olal zupelnie... w sensie izolacji pionowej  :smile:  i biegal jak kot z pecherzem wokol poziomej. przed ta cala woda opadowa to ten TFU.... k... jak ja nie lubie tego slowa: dysperbit w zupelnosci wystarczy. 
Inwestycja w PCI, MC Bauchemie w relacji koszty/ewentualne szkody i koszty naprawy wypadaja IMHO w strone nie wykonywania tej izolacji pionowej... i nie pisze tego na przekor koledze heraklesowi... tak juz pisalem kilkanascie stron temu w tym watku

----------


## herakles

> Ale to akurat jest najmniejszy problem, Ty przy budynku niepodpiwniczonym w zasadzie mozesz wogole nie robic izolacji pionowej... nie ma piwnicy ktora moze Ci zalac. 
> A podciaganie kapilarne zatrzymasz izolacja pozioma. wiec obstawiam ze wogole mozesz z pionowej zrezygnowac. ewentualnie dla swojego wlasnego czystego sumienia sciany fundamentowe tym (tfu-dysperbitem) pomaziac... bezposrednio na bloczek/beton. a najwazniejsza i tak dla Ciebie jest izolacja pozioma.


A ty mu jakiś syf od tuneli metra wciskałeś, to jakiej reakcji z mojej strony oczekiwałeś???

----------


## fighter1983

19:18 wczoraj: 


> Mam pytanie do kolegi, mianowicie zważywszy na pogodę nie ma szans na trafienie w słoneczny dzień w najbliższym czasie w mojej okolicy,  czy BM92 można kłaść na co prawda zagruntowaną ale wilgotną ścianę (żelbet) i czy podczas nanoszenia tzw kapuśniaczek wyklucza prace z ww powłoką.
> Drugie pytanie czy istnieje jakiś środek do stosowania poziomo izolujący stopę pod schody (są tam startery z prętów zbrojenia) więc papa jest mocno problematyczna.
> pozdrawiam


moja odpowiedz zawierajaca info o xypexie: 19:40 pod katem aplikacji na wilgotne/mokre podloza
modena zadaje pytanie o 20:54
Dostaje odpowiedz nie zawierajaca informacji na temat rozwiazan jak Ty to okreslasz "syf do tuneli"
Pozniej zaczynasz atak z oddychaniem, nastepnie nie odpowieadasz na 2 zadane pytania ktore jednak tlumacza ta niewygodna terminologie, rzucasz haslami bez argumentow z wykrzyknikami, po czym stwierdzasz.... ze ma mnie nie sluchac bo jej wcisne cos co jest najdrozsze.
Chcesz dalej ciagnac ta dyskusje?

----------


## dozrc

> a no widzisz... ja bym w niepodpiwniczonym temat olal zupelnie... w sensie izolacji pionowej  i biegal jak kot z pecherzem wokol poziomej. przed ta cala woda opadowa to ten TFU.... k... jak ja nie lubie tego slowa: dysperbit w zupelnosci wystarczy. 
> Inwestycja w PCI, MC Bauchemie w relacji koszty/ewentualne szkody i koszty naprawy wypadaja IMHO w strone nie wykonywania tej izolacji pionowej... i nie pisze tego na przekor koledze heraklesowi... tak juz pisalem kilkanascie stron temu w tym watku


Można i tak. Jedni robią na lata i inni co lato. Co kto lubi  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Można i tak. Jedni robią na lata i inni co lato. Co kto lubi


przesadzasz troche

----------


## modena

> O tym mówię. Malowanie gęstych mas z pędzla to realne zużycie 0,8-1kg/m2 na warstwę, żeby to było czarne potrzeba minimum 3 warstw moim zdaniem.
> Przyjmując podane wyżej ceny z allegro:
> Icopal kosztuje 34-42zł/m2, dla dwóch (?) warstw do 28zł/m2
> Pecimor 2K - 32zł/m2
> Ile masz koleżanko metrów tych fundamentów? Aż tak dużo będzie cie kosztować dobry materiał?


*Dom - zrb*  :smile: ano trochę tego będę mieć ( budynek ma mieć 10x21 ,w fundamencie dwie ściany długie i trzy krótkie + słupy itp. , jeśli dobrze liczę na oko  to ok 160 m2




> Ja jednak jestem zdania, że izolacja pionowa budynku niepodpiwniczonego spełnia swoje zadanie. Jeśli woda działa na niezabezpieczoną ścianę fundamentową (jeśli warunki gruntowe są takie, że woda stoi) to ona jednak eroduje w jakimś stopniu, a brak izolacji w tym pomaga. Podciąga, i co z tego że pozioma powstrzyma nam wchodzenie ponad posadzkę, jak w strefie cokołu będzie mokro. Ani to wykończyć, bo co drugą zimę odpadnie, ani opieńki hodować  Zgoda, że skutków braku tej izolacji nie zauważy się w pierwszych latach, dopiero znacznie później.
> Pomijanie izolacji pionowej w domu niepodpiwniczonym jest równie kontrowersyjne co ocieplanie jego fundamentów. Tyle rozwiązań co specjalistów


Też tak uważam , przeraża mnie myśl że w przyszłości musiałabym coś odkopywać i poprawiać ( zniszczyć xps żeby jeszcze raz pomalować)




> i biegal jak kot z pecherzem wokol poziomej. przed ta cala woda opadowa to ten TFU.... k... jak ja nie lubie tego slowa: dysperbit w zupelnosci wystarczy.


 :smile:   , TFU  :wink:  .... Dysperbitu :big tongue:  nie chcę  :no:  . Toż to podobno można zmyć wodą :smile: 

Chcę zrobić izolację pionową , ale teraz to już nie wiem czym żeby nie przesadzić w żadną stronę .
A może pomalować tym Botazitem BM 92  jeden raz ( ma to sens?) Czy lepiej coś tańszego a ze dwa trzy razy?:rolleyes
 :Confused:

----------


## fighter1983

hmmm 
Bedzie alternatywa dla Ciebie. 
Wieczorem napisze. 
Rozwiazanie Botamentu ale nie BM92

----------


## dozrc

> przesadzasz troche


Śmieje się (może co drugie lato), ale uwierz, że od strony wykonawczej tak to wygląda. Swoje się napatrzyłem i ładną galerię mógłbym stworzyć ze zdjęć.  Tym bardziej, że warunki gruntowe się bardzo zmieniają. Mam klienta pod W-wą, który woził beczkowozem kilka lat temu wodę do polewania chudziaka jak budował dom (bo w okolicy susza w studniach), dzisiaj (znaczy zanim mu zrobiłem izolacje) miał basen w piwnicy. Niepodpiwniczone to pewnie, że mniejszy problem, ale nie pisz, że można olać izolację pionową. Potem nie będzie można się pozbyć wody ze ściany fundamentowej i trzeba będzie o pomoc prosić specjalistę z Izomuru  :roll eyes:  Można dywagować, że przecież ściany od wewnętrznej strony niezabezpieczone, że woda tam i tak wchodzi itd. itp. ale to nie miejsce i czas.

A Pani już odpowiadam. Położenie masy KMB w jednej warstwie nie ma sensu (nie będzie szczelności). Druga warstwa jest po to by poprawić niedoróbki pierwszej (to tak jak malowaniem. Zużycie wynika z konsystencji (po prostu nakładając pacą takie zużycie wychodzi, nie da się "cieniej"). Przy 160m2 kilka zł drożej od metra to nie są kolosalne koszty. Alternatywnie (drożej, ale szybciej czyli robocizna tańsza można pionówkę zrobić matą bitumiczną (samoprzylepną na zimno).
Ale nie naciskam, bo zaraz ktoś powie, że syf do metra wciskam  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

generalnie ja popieram to co mowi *dom-zrb* w innych watkach, ale tutaj niestety musze sie nie zgodzic. Oczywiscie, zaproponowane rozwiazanie zdecydowanie sie sprawdzi w tym przypadku, nie mniej sam uwazam ze to akurat jest taki dokladnie przyklad jak z ta reprofilacja schodow  :smile:  i propozycja z GeoliteMagma20, tam tego jest malo... wiec mozna by bylo R4 taka reprofilacje zrobic... 100 worek i poszlo... i mozna samolotami na tym ladowac. 
Podobnie tutaj z ta izolacja fundamentow jest... za solidna ta izolacja jak na budynek niepodpiwniczony. zwlaszcza ze ta powierzchnia x2.... takie wlasnie... tunelowe rozwiazania.

*modena* nie dopytalem, ale chyba sie domyslam: fundament z bloczka?

----------


## fighter1983

*modena* taki zloty srodek... wg mnie i tak za dobra ta izolacja pionowa.... w Botamencie calosc: licze dla 160m2 powierzchni, to rozwiazanie z BE901+BE89+XPS na piance tytana do XPS
chyba w excelu bedzie latwiej... o znalazlem swoj stary arkusz  :smile:  jak milo ze jeszcze jest... ostatnia opcja Cie interesuje, od razu z xpsem liczy 
https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D0345232_78719513_782972

oczywiscie w netto. Nie aktualizowalem izohana... aktualny tylko Botament

----------


## dozrc

Wszystko ładnie pięknie, ale...
Zużycie 1,1kg/m2 tego BE89 to chyba na 1mm grubości, zalecane są pewnie dwie warstwy, więc wątpliwe IMHO zmieszczenie się w tej normie na m2 (może natryskowo). Przeliczałem wiele razy takie inwestycje i najczęściej cienkowarstwowe izolacje (droższe od KMB za 1kg) wychodzą bardzo podobnie do grubowarstwowych.
*Absolutnie zgadzam się, że z technologicznego punktu widzenia w domu niepodpiwniczonym powinna spełnić swoje zadanie izolacja lekka cienkowarstwowa.* Dywagować można czy jest potrzeba, ale osobiście gdybym miał dołożyć kilka złotych do metra to bym to mocno rozważył. Jak to mówią lepiej czołgiem przeciwko piechocie niż z motyką na słońce  :wink:  Ja kieruję się jedynie zasadą ekonomiczną i próbuję pokazać, że za stosunkowo niewiele większe środki można mieć produkt o niebo lepszy. To czy on będzie miał okazje się wykazać to inna para kaloszy i tego nie wiemy... Znamy jedynie opis warunków gruntowych i sytuacji. Nie jest moim zadaniem negowanie izolacji lekkiej, no chyba, ze z tego ... tfu .... dysper-coś-tam  :wink: 
Znamienite jest dla mnie także to, że większość poważnych producentów chemii z UE wycofuje lub nie produkuje już izolacji cienkowarstwowych (wycofują się nawet z KMB 1K). Cienkowarstwowe zastępują maty bitumiczne (bo mają ok. 1,5mm), reszta z grubej rury  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

tak, na 1mm przy takiej gestosci 1,05kg/dm3 daje to "malowanke" wiec przy 2 warstwach realnie uzyskamy ten 1mm stad tez takie zuzycie. 
Generalnie ja bym wogole... pokusil sie o ten cudowny produkt na D  :smile:  a i to niekoniecznie....
przy czym zauwazcie ze ja zazwyczaj proponuje drogie rozwiazania... ale uzasadnione... a tu... jak nie ja ... tanie...

----------


## modena

> przy czym zauwazcie ze ja zazwyczaj proponuje drogie rozwiazania... ale uzasadnione... a tu... jak nie ja ... tanie...


 :big grin: 
Dziękuję  *fighter* i *dom- zrb* za wszelkie podpowiedzi.
Teraz to dopiero " wiem że już nic nie wiem"
Fighter , tu i tam piętnujesz :wink:  produkt na tfu ...D , a tu mi go polecasz  :big tongue:  Nie ładnie, nie ładnie :wink:  :roll eyes: 
A gdybym tak załóżmy prawdopodobnie, ewentualnie, być może chciała pójść w ten Icopal siplast , to jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo że mi zeżre XPS.
Czy ma ktoś XPS położony  na Icopalu ? ( jest tam jeszcze w ogóle jakiś xps)

----------


## fighter1983

pietnuje, bo to g.. straszne jest... produkcja powinna byc zakazana... 
ja na Twoim miejscu wogole bym nic nie dawal... tak jak wspominalem... zebys mogla spokojniej zasnac to polozyc ten na TFU... 
Oczywiscie jak chcesz na "full wypas" BE901+BM92 ale wg mnie jest to powaznie wyrzucenie pieniedzy w bloto, albo Xypexowe - syfy do metra
A ja takim typem jestem... ze zazwyczaj ludziom proponuje drogie, ale optymalne rozwiazania... niektorzy to rozumieja inni nie, a u Ciebie mozna tanio... 
Betonowi woda nie szkodzi... betonowi szkodzi woda ktora zamarza i rozmarza...i to w niewielkim stopniu (proces dlugotrwaly) wiec sama woda/wilgoc dla betonu nie jest problemem. Podciaganie kapilarne - solidna izolacja pozioma (duzo kasy mozesz na pionowej zaoszczedzic, wiec latwiej ja wydac na porzadna pozioma) 
Reasumujac: dom-zrb dosc ladnie to okreslil: 901+BM92 i tego typu rozwiazania to czolgiem na piechote... czy az tak trzeba... wg mnie nie
a na Icopala tez mam wysypke... nie wiem na co wieksza... czy na TFU czy na Icopala ... ale z roznych powodow  :smile:

----------


## modena

> pietnuje, bo to g.. straszne jest... produkcja powinna byc zakazana... 
> ja na Twoim miejscu wogole bym nic nie dawal... tak jak wspominalem... zebys mogla spokojniej zasnac to polozyc ten na TFU... 
> A ja takim typem jestem... ze zazwyczaj ludziom proponuje drogie, ale optymalne rozwiazania... niektorzy to rozumieja inni nie, a u Ciebie mozna tanio... 
> a na Icopala tez mam wysypke... nie wiem na co wieksza... czy na TFU czy na Icopala ... ale z roznych powodow


No nie mogę ani malować  d ... ani  syfem do metra tudzież innego tunelu :wink:   ale coś tam musze zrobić w miarę dobrego ale nie za drogiego :roll eyes:  
Właśnie mi się urodził malutki  problem . Mam rdzenie żelbetowe 24 x24 -  10 sztuk wychodzą z ławy i pójdą przez ściany aż do wieńca. Będzie problem z porządną izolacją  poziomą  :sad:  
Ciekawe czy kierownik budowy  będzie miał na to jakąś mądrą rade :roll eyes:

----------


## modena

Czy ja dobrze myślę że izoluje się fundament z zewnątrz i wewnątrz? Czy tylko z zewnątrz?
Jak pomaluję bloczki z dwóch stron to jak wyjdzie wilgoć technologiczna?
 :Confused:

----------


## fighter1983

no przy niepodpiwniczonym budynku z zewnatrz i wewnatrz jak juz to robisz... bo przeciez woda z gruntu po zasypaniu dostanie sie od 2 strony
fakt... z wilgocia technologiczna pojawia sie w tym momencie problem, podloze musi juz byc suche
Dlatego tez odradzalem Ci to rozwiazanie... i przy niepodpiwniczonym zrezygnowalbym z tych zabiegow.
Jezeli chcesz miec izolacje przeciwwodna z obu stron i to taka aby byla przepuszczalna dla tej wilgoci.... czyli taka... gdzie woda w postaci pary wodnej moze sie wydostac swobodnie, ale jako woda w stanie cieplym sie nie dostanie. Czyli... paroprzepuszczalna i oddychajaca... znowu mi sie zaraz dostanie  :smile:  
rozwiazanie Xypexowe - to do tuneli metra wnikajace i krystalizujace w materiale
albo ewentualnie szlamowe: np. Aquafin 2K/M (powlokowo)

----------


## darianus

Witam,
Planuję budowę piwnicy, która będzie nieogrzewana, zależy mi na tym, żeby była tam w miarę niska temperatura. Co do izolacji czytając forum przekonałem się do bitumów (Izohan, Botament, Icopal lub Sopro). Jeśli chodzi o izolację poziomą planuję papę termozgrzewalną SBS z Icopala. Zastawia mnie ciągle temat ocieplenia fundamentów. Myślę, że nie ma sensu przy nie ogrzewanej piwnicy ocieplać styrodurem całych fundamentów, bardziej skłaniam się ku ociepleniu pasa  ok. 1 metra pod ziemią. Nad ziemią w strefie cokołowej twardsza odmiana zwykłego styropianu (ponoć na styrodurze ciężko zrobić elewację). Obawiam się jednak, że styrodur nie będzie spełniaj swojej funkcji, jeśli nie zaizolujemy go przeciwwodnie. Inaczej między styrodur a bitum będzie wchodziła woda. Rozwiązaniem może być klejenie styroduru nie na packi, a obwodowo, tak żeby woda nie weszła pomiędzy, lub po ułożeniu XPSa izolacja bitumem styków. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## dozrc

Nie jest problemem dla XPSa woda czy wilgoć. Zabezpiecza się ścianę, a nie termoizolację. Nie widzę sensu martwienia się tym czy woda wniknie między bitum a XPSa bo to nie jest problem, a już na poziomie -1m to w ogóle.

----------


## ajk1983

Witam wszystkich użytkowników tego forum ,mam pytanie czy zechce się ktoś podzielić dobrymi radami jak prawidłowo położyć hydroizolację w ścianie trójwarstwowej ,głownie chodzi mi o połączenie izolacji pionowej z poziomą ,czy izolacja ma przecinać ocieplenie i czy jako pierwszą warstwę ocieplenia można zastosować styropian ?

----------


## Cha3K

Witam, Prośba dla fightera oraz innych ludzi w temacie.

Szybkie streszczenie. Zrobione mam piwnice na płycie fundamentowej o grubości 30 cm.pod płytą folia i 30 cm piasku zagęszczonego. Piwnice  z bloczków fundamentowych. Wysokość piwnic 220 cm. Piwnice mają być całkowicie zasypane. Wykop cały czas jest suchy po uprzednim odrenowaniu działki. Grunt piszczysto gliniasty .  Co zastosować  do izolacji i jak ją najpoprawniej wykonać . Piwnica z zewnątrz jest zarapowana. Płyta fundamentowa jest większa w niektórych miejscach nawet o 1.40 m . Ścian zewnętrznych jest około 130m kwadratowych. Troszkę mam mieszane uczucia odnośnie XPS, cena. Bardzo proszę o poradę. dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## adi1973

Witam zastanawiam się nad izolacją i ociepleniem piwnicy  sutereny w domu parterowym z poddaszem.
Zrobiłem odwierty i na 5 m nie ma wody. Z budynkiem się muszę podnieść o prawie 2 m nad teren czyli podłoga piwnicy będzie 1,5 m podziemiom. Dwie ściany bedą obsypane, dwie zostaną nieobsypane ziemią. Piwnica ma być zamieszkana więc postanowiłem ocieplić 15 cm styropianu. woda  z dachu będzie odprowadzana do zbiornika deszczówki zrobię też drenaż dookoła budynku. Tak że izolacja przeciwwilgociowa nie musi być super. Co zastosować jaki styropian 15 cm EPS czy XPS

----------


## romanik99

a ja mam pytanie odnośnie izolacji fundamentów, gdzie piwnica będzie częściowa, w srodkowej czesci budynku, z lewej pod garazem zasypane i z prawej pod kuchnia i salonem tez. bo jeżeli izolowali byśmy jedynie czesc podpiwniczoną to jak potraktować cześć nie podpiwniczoną, a szczególnie styk ścian fundamentowych pomiędzy  nimi.


i drugie pytanie chodzi o izolację poziomą, przy założeniu ze na izolację pionowe będę dawał izohana:
1. W części podpiwniczonej co dać za ławę, co na chudziaka w piwnicy. z karty katalogowej izohana można wyczytać ze na ławę dajemy ekofolię izohan a juz na chudziaku w piwnicy WM (FIGHTER,tego tematu nie rozwijałeś)
2. W części nie podpiwniczonej zakładając robimy tak jak mówi FIGHTER tzn olewamy pionową(traktujemy ją tylko D....em), za wyjątkiem ściany pomiędzy strefami i robimy solidną poziomą, tylko z czego. I tu znowu Izohan podaje że EKOFOLIA  na ścianę fundamentową, a już na chudziaku WM. Nie wspomnę ze IZOHAN podaje ze przy braku podpiwniczenia też WM i to od zewnątrz i od środka, ale ja im się nie dziwie, przecież to jest dla nich kasa. FIGHTER pisał że papa, a jezeli papa to grzejemy ją tylko na częścią niepodpiwniczoną czy jak

Mnie przekonuje rozumowanie kolegi fighter, gdyż jakby sie zachowywał tak jak przedstawiciel to by zalecił to co jest w karcie izohana i tym samy zarobił wiecej kasy natomiast tu jest zdrowe spojrzenie na temat. jednakże momentami ta dyskusja mimo swoich 15 stron na forum przechodziła w kłótnię, w szczególności o to z której strony mają być kubełki i stosując sie do technologii podanych przez kolegę fighter, oraz przez wszystkich innych ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić jak całościowo podejść do izolacji fundamentów w budynku częściowo podpiwniczonym , np takim:

http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/plk-623.htm

gdzie ławy pod częścią niepodpiwniczoną pewnie będą schodkowe. Ogólnie rzecz ujmując to jestem na etapie wyboru projektu, ale kwestia izolacji jest jedną z ważniejszych i czasami moze miec wpływ na wybór samego projektu, dlatego pytam wcześniej, a projekt którego linka wrzuciłem mi sie podoba i dlatego szczególnie twn przypadek mnie interesuje

----------


## macki12

> Hmmm....
> 
> Czyli u mnie panowie klada folie kubelkowa kubelkiami do sciany?...tak mi to wyglada ze zdjecia....czyli zle   
> 
> 
> 
> Mamy Styrodur „10” , po dwie warstwy papy no i ta nieszczesna folie kubelkowa....
> 
> Maja


jednak producenci proponują montaż folii kubełkowej kubełkami do ściany:
http://www.plastmaster.pl/ventfol-st...entowe,pl.html

http://www.tytan.pl/pl/produkty/folia-kubelkowa/#zalety

rozumiem iż się mylą?

----------


## KrissP

Witam, próbował ktoś (albo słyszał jakieś opinie) izolować i ocieplać ściany fundamentowe pianką pouliretanową zamknięto komorową, temat się przewinął w tym wątku ale nie był "rozwinięty". Rozmawiałem z firmą, która się tym zajmuje i mówią, że bezpośrednio na bloczek kładzie się 3cm warstwę z zewnątrz i wewnątrz, ponoć 100% izolacji przeciwwilgociowej i jeszcze termoizolacja, cena 30zł za m2, biorąc pod uwagę bardziej tradycyjne sposoby czyli np. gruntowanie, izolacja jakimś dobrym bitumem, styropian, to ta cena nie jest chyba super duża (oczywiście mogę się mylić w tej kwestji).

----------


## Salah

mam podobny problem jak modena

i zaproponowano mi taki produkt jako ponoć najlepszy !

[ 200m2 ściany fundamentowej - izolacja pionowa.  Dom bez piwnicy na glinie ,poziom wód gruntowych około 1m, będzie robiony drenaż  ] 

http://www.adw.com.pl/izoplast-2k-w-...odukt-138.html

----------


## lord_black

Mam problem zwiaząny z hydroizolacją ściany fundamentowej.
Ściana fundamentowa w 100letniej kamienicy wykonana z cegły. Ściana zawilgocona.  Planowane pogłębienie piwnicy( wykonanie murków oporowych i płyty na spodzie wraz z izolacją) pod pomieszczenie użytkowe.
Ściana to około 22m2(11 x 2m).

Po wstępnym zebraniu wycen, mam takie opcje:
A.
1. wyczyszczenie cegły
2. Tynkowanie
3. Zagruntowanie emulsją bitumiczną
4. Bikuthan 2k
5. XPS
6. folia kubełkowa

B.
1. wyczyszczenie cegły
2. Tynkowanie
3. Dickbeschichtung2K
4. XPS
5. folia kubełkowa

C
1. Wyczyszczenie cegły
2. Papa 2mm
3. XPS
4. Folia kubełkowa

Wyceny wahają się od 7 do parunastu tysięcy.
Najdroższa jest opcją z papą, ale nie widzę jakoś możliwości dokładnego przyklejenia papy na stary mur z cegły.
Niektórzy wykonawcy wspominali jeszcze o zastosowaniu wewnątrz szlamowania Koster NB1. Czy takie coś ma sens? Czy w takim przypadku nie zostanie zamknięta wilgoć w ścianie i nie pojawi się na ścianie w pomieszczeniu na parterze? Przy izolowaniu tylko od zewnątrz mogę sobie pozwolić na nietynkowanie tej ściany wewnątrz przez rok lub więcej w celu ułatwienia wydostania się z niej wilgoci.

Może jakieś inne rozwiązanie jest warte uwagi?
Prosiłbym o zabranie głosu w tej sprawie *fighter1983* (skorzystałem parę lat temu z Twoich rad na temat tynkowania elewacji i użyłem produkty Caparola, do dziś jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektu)

----------


## fighter1983

Cieszę się ze moje porady były przydatne. Nie zmam tych produktów bitumicznych. Pape bym sobie opuścił właśnie z powodu połączeń. Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie tego i dobór materiałów sugerowalbym tutaj zwrócić się do jednej z najlepszych znanych mi firm w zakresie hydroizolacji. Nomosbud. Adam Durka. Wprawdzie oni robią zazwyczaj trudniejsze tematy ale z Adamem rozmawialem wczoraj i powoli tez zamierzają rozszerzyć ofertę także do klientów indywidualnych wiec chyba warto zadzwonić.

----------


## lord_black

Wątpie, żeby duża firma z Warszawy chciała się bawić w takie drobne zlecenie w Krakowie.
Jakie Ty byś proponował produkty?

----------


## fighter1983

> Wątpie, żeby duża firma z Warszawy chciała się bawić w takie drobne zlecenie w Krakowie.
> Jakie Ty byś proponował produkty?


Zadzwonić mozna . telefon niewiele kosztuje lub nic. Specyfika hydroizolacji jest taka ze oni to zrobią w jeden dzień i może przyjechać 2 ludzi małym busikiem ze sprzętem. Wiec i koszty wyjazdu nie sa duże. Dla izolacji pionowych ja polecam dwuskładnikowe izolacje bitumiczne bez rozpuszczalników jeżeli tam idzie Xps. Producenci: schomburg, sika, caparol, Botament, BASF - kolejność przypadkowa. 
Tym razem poprosze o zapytanie ofertowe na materialy ale po konsultacji z wykonawca, jakiego typu izolację trzeba wykonać

----------


## fighter1983

Tak spojrzalem właśnie że w tym wątku pojawiło się kilka pytan dodatkowych które mówiąc trywialne olalem. Nie zauwazylem i gdzieś uciekło. Katalog producentów np Izohan mówi o rozwiązaniach izohana tak wiec zawsze w katalogu znajdziemy propozycje które maja w ofercie a które nie zawsze będą optymalne. Po prostu sa rozszerzeniem oferty. Dlatego tez pominalem ekofolie np sugerując zamiast niej pape jako izolację pozioma. Oczywiście sa pewne ale... Poważnie w tym wątku opisalem dość skrupulatnie podejście do izolacji termicznej i przeciw wodnej budynków podpiwniczonych.

----------


## andrzej.pindor

Fighter1983 - nie ukrywam, że zależy mi na Twojej opinii na temat izolacji pionowej i poziomej fundamentów.
Opisałem z grubsza już w tym wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...04#post6510904
i dzięki uwadze jednego z forumowiczów zacząłem dalej zgłębiać temat.

Przedstawię krócej sytuację:
 grunty niespoiste bardzo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych - 30cm okresowo dochodzące do powierzchni brak podpiwniczenia ławy beton B25, ściany fundamentowe z bloczków betonowych

Jak wg Ciebie wykonać poprawnie izolację pionową i poziomą fundamentu? Czy izolacja pionowa jest taka sama po zewnętrznej jak po wewnętrznej stronie ściany fundamentowej?

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter1983 - nie ukrywam, że zależy mi na Twojej opinii na temat izolacji pionowej i poziomej fundamentów.
> Opisałem z grubsza już w tym wątku:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...04#post6510904
> i dzięki uwadze jednego z forumowiczów zacząłem dalej zgłębiać temat.
> 
> Przedstawię krócej sytuację:
>  grunty niespoiste bardzo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych - 30cm okresowo dochodzące do powierzchni brak podpiwniczenia ławy beton B25, ściany fundamentowe z bloczków betonowych
> 
> Jak wg Ciebie wykonać poprawnie izolację pionową i poziomą fundamentu? Czy izolacja pionowa jest taka sama po zewnętrznej jak po wewnętrznej stronie ściany fundamentowej?
> ...


Jajmar wypowiada sie w watku i ma racje. Odpowiedzi na wszytskie swoje pytania znajdziesz w tym wlasnie watku.
w skrocie: fundament lany lub z bloczka, lepiej oczywiscie lany.
izolacja przeciwwodna na scianie fundamentowej a nie na jakims eps/xps bo to bzdura powielana na wiekszosci budow w pl... kto to wymyslil...
izolacja solidna, przeciwwodna: Botament BM92, Pecimor 2K, Sika Igolflex itp...
docieplenie XPS
folia kubelkowa - jak panienka zyczy - jako ochrona przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym xps...lub bez 
thats all ...

----------


## andrzej.pindor

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Uchroniłem się dzięki Wam przed myślę niezłym bólem głowy  :smile: 
Ostatnie pytanie tylko w celu potwierdzenia, bo studiowanie materiałów producentów daje często dwuznaczne odpowiedzi...
Czy izolacja przeciwwodna przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych i braku podpiwniczenia ma być zrobiona tak samo po obu stronach ściany fundamentowej - wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej?

Myślę nad zastosowaniem Izohan Izobud WL (rozcieńczony) jako grunt + 4mm Izohan Izobud WM i na to 10cm XPS.  Tylko właśnie nie wiem czy tak ma być z obu stron? To brzmi trochę jak przesada, bo przecież większy napór wody będzie tylko od zewnętrznej strony (przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje). Producent dopuszcza, na bazie tych samych materiałów izolację przeciwwilgociową, po prostu cieńsza warstwa Izobud WM. Czy po prostu tak się nie robi i z obydwu stron ściany fundamentowej dać 4mm Izobudu?

Rozumiem, że na izolację poziomą dwie warstwy papy na ławie przed ścianą i dwie warstwy papy na ścianie przed Solbetem? Można papę łączyć bez problemu z tymi izolacjami płynnymi? Producenci namawiają tutaj na swoje kompleksowe rozwiązania ale są one dość drogie i nie wiem czy to nie kwestia marketingu...

Po śledzeniu wątku wyciągnąłem wniosek, że przy XPS nie będę dawał folii kubełkowej,. Mam do zasypania ładną pospółkę i postaramy się to zrobić z głową, aby nie uszkodzić niepotrzebnie przy zasypywaniu styroduru.

----------


## sm00q

Witam.
Mam pytanko dotyczące izolacji pionowej ścian fundamentowych domu niepodpiwniczonego. Czytając wątek zastanawiam się w jaki sposób ocieplić, odizolować swoje fundamenty i co byście polecili w moim przypadku. Postawione fundamenty mam tylko "wymalowane" Dysperbitem 3 razy na wysokości ponad gruntem. Teraz zastanawiam się nad odkopaniem fundamentów i zaizolowaniu termicznym fundamentów, ewentualnie wyczyścić fundamenty i pomalować ich Dysperbitem. Dom będzie podsypany tak na 20 cm widoczności fundamentów. Zastanawiam się, czy odkopywać fundamenty do ławy i zaizolować styropianem XPS 10cm stawiając bloczki na stojąco, czy przynajmniej na leżąco, czy w ogóle sobie izolację pionową odpuścić.

----------


## grend

..... po przeczytaniu watku nurtuje mnie tylko jedno pytanie - czy na łaczeniach płyt XPS nie przenika woda do ściany. Jeżeli tak to w tym momencie parametry termiczne drastycznie spadaja. Dlatego zostawianie np XPS od strony gleby bez jakies osłony jest dla mnie problematyczne.Ktoś podejmie temat ? 
Moje rozwiązanie to disperbit 2 x - nie bawiłem się w coś lepszego i faktycznie wodoodpornego bo jezeli w takim stopniu wchodzi woda to moje całe zabiegi termiczne sa bezsensu. Na to XPS - jednak zrezygnowałem z np AQA ze wzgledu na przesiąkliwość w momencie ciecia (jeżeli to prawda) i na to folia 2 mm która ma dwa łączenia w całym obrysie budynku. Jest ona nakładana na XPS "na górze" i dociskana papa z izolacji poziomej w niektórych miejscach wspomagane przez lepik na zimno. Koniec jest w połowie fundamentów. Mam glebę przesiakliwą i faktycznie nie ma tam wilgoci. Gdybym miał glinę z wysokim poziomem wody to bym kombinował coś na ociepleniu a nie pod bo wtedy TAKIE ocieplenie jest według mnie bezsensu.

Odnosnie watku foli kubełkowej. Widziałem zakończenie tego czegos które jest równo z poziomem gruntu - w momencie ulewy jeżeli kubełki są do izolacji miedzy folią a styropianem robi się niezły "basen" ..... - chyba że o to w tym chodzi

----------


## herakles

Od jakiegoś czasu nurtuje mnie ten problem. A jakby to co jest NA styropianie zamiast foliować, to wentylować?? Szczególnie zimą? Wyschnie na pieprz!
Latem, hmm trzebaby coś pomyśleć. Może zamknąć na lato? Wentylować tylko jeśli temp. poniżej 10st (w nocy to dość częste zjawisko).

----------


## fighter1983

grend: oczywiscie jest to jakis problem - no ale nie da sie zrobic wszystkiego tak mega szczelnie. 
herakles: a jak to wentylowac? i co przy bardzo wysokim poziomie wod gruntowych gry to stoi w wodzie.

Bylaby metoda na idealna hydroizolacje i izolacje termiczna bez stosowania XPS:
zrobic lawy szersze o grubosc termoizolacji+sciana oslonowa. wykonac izolacje przestrzeni w ktorej zamknieta zostanie termoizolacja - zwykly eps..

----------


## herakles

> grend: oczywiscie jest to jakis problem - no ale nie da sie zrobic wszystkiego tak mega szczelnie. 
> herakles: a jak to wentylowac? i co przy bardzo wysokim poziomie wod gruntowych gry to stoi w wodzie.
> 
> Bylaby metoda na idealna hydroizolacje i izolacje termiczna bez stosowania XPS:
> zrobic lawy szersze o grubosc termoizolacji+sciana oslonowa. wykonac izolacje przestrzeni w ktorej zamknieta zostanie termoizolacja - zwykly eps..


A jak na górze?

----------


## fighter1983

> A jak na górze?


albo zamurowac.. i "zabibitumic" ale nie bo mostek, wiec obrobka blacharska do sciany budynku powyzej poziomu gruntu, na wysokosci cokolu. 
i zadnych gryzonii, uszkodzen mechanicznych etc etc...
tak sobie na szybko wymyslilem  :smile:

----------


## endodontist

też mam dylematy w tym zakresie...
część podpiwniczona budynku to ściana żelbetowa 25cm, potem jakieś czarne mazidło w 2 warstwach [firmy Remmers, K2 Dickbeschichtung],
na to mam przyklejone 12cm XPS, a na to położona jest gruba folia kubełkowa...








i na ile mi moja laicka wiedza pozwala, oceniam to za akceptowalne rozwiązanie.
Pytanie dotyczy niepodpiwniczonej części budynku, ławy fundamentowe od zewnątrz będą ocieplone podobnie [12 cm XPS].
*Czy ocieplać też ławy i ściany fundamentowe od wewnętrznej części budynku???*
Jeżeli tak to czy XPS 5cm wystarczy czy lepiej [wiem, że więcej=lepiej, ale czy sensownie] dać 12 cm XPS???


PS. mam folię położoną wypukłościami do XPS, a gdzieś przed chwilą wyczytałem że to błąd?!?!?
Że oddychać i tak tam nie ma co, a potem budynek osiada i te wypustki potrafią zniszczyć XPS...
Jak prawidłowo powinna byc ułożona folia? Wypukłościami do XPS czy na zewnątrz??? HELP!!!
Ta część, która już została zaizolowana była oblana chudym betonem. 
Pozostałe odcinki fundamentów będą już tradycyjnie obsypywane piaskiem... w którą stronę dawać folię? Jak wysoko ją wyciągać? Pod górny brzeg cokołu [około 30cm] ???

----------


## Knauf Therm

Ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych od wewnętrznej strony budynku jest również wskazane, chyba że dochowamy ciągłosci izolacji podłogi na gruncie w połączeniu ze ścianą fundamentową np. stosując szkło piankowe. W takim wypadku izolacja od strony wewnętrznej nie jest konieczna.

----------


## maxus79

witam mam pytanie  o izolacje pozioma sciany fundamentowej
jakie mazidlo  zastosowac i jaka pape na izolacje pozioma sciany fundamentowej

pozdrawiam

----------


## NUMM

Witam Wszystkich na forum. Szczególnie Tobie fighter1983 dziękuje za wiele cennych wskazówek i bardzo proszę o szybką pomoc . 
 Poczytałam na forum również te stare posty, potrzebna mi szybka porada, opiszę szybciutko : teren Polska północno-wsch tzw Mazury Garbate, dom na górce z lekkim sadkiem w kierunku południowym. W wykopie  podłoże suchuteńkie nie ma wody i gliny ( chyba wygrałam los na loterii z tą działką ), zdjęty humus pod spodem drobny  piasek gdzieniegdzie kamień a nawet głaz bo to tereny polodowcowe . Poniżej domu  na południe ( w kierunku spadku)w odległości ok 7-m stara studnia lustro wody na głębokości 6m 
Dom bez podpiwniczenia, posadowienie fundamentu na głębokości 140 ze względu na przymarzanie (tak powiedziała projektant) Ława wylana (chudziak i 20tka10+33cm ), stąd pośpiech. Czy wystarczy jeśli  na ławę położę papę termozgrzewalną , następnie bloczek fundamentowy na wys 1m. Ścianę z bloczka zaizoluje pionowo podwójną warstwą DYSPERBITU (wiem fighter1983 że go nie lubisz) od zewnątrz i na to folia kubełkowa ( kubełkami na zewnątrz zgadzam się w 100%) . Czy ze względu na przemarzanie powinnam dać jednak styropian fundamentowy. Jeśli tak to czy może być jakiś tańszy czy też powinien być ful wypas . Jeśli chodzi o wodę i wilgoć to myślę ze problemu nie będzie , jedynie mrozy. No i jeszcze jedno czy kotłownie z garażem też powinnam tak samo izolować i ocieplać . Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie  rady

----------


## pietkowski

proszę zwrócić uwagę na możliwośc użycia NAILASTIC BIT firmy NAICI.w pełni zadawalający moim zdaniem

----------


## Robinson74

> a ile dać -> tyle co w projekcie, chyba że architekt był po kilku głębszych , bo zdarzaja sie kosmiczne grubosci w projektach np. 20cm gdzie proces technologiczny produkcji XPS wyklucza wogole wyprodukowanie takiej grubosci i tzreba skladac z 2 warstwi. XPS jest wytlaczany w pasach w formie pianki a nie jak styropian ciety z wielkich bloków styropianowych, gdzie grubosc mozna regulowac. Xpsy produkowane sa do 14cm z tego co pamietam, powyzej pewnej grubosci plyta robi sie krzywa.


Jak to wygląda z tymi grubościami XPS po kilku latach od tamtego wpisu?
Ja mam w projekcie 18cm EPS na piwnicę i 20cm EPS powyżej. Uważam, że EPS na ściany piwnicy to błąd i zamienię go na XPS, ale teraz mam wątpliwości co do grubości. W ogóle wydaje mi się, że 2cm różnicy między piwnicą a ścianami to za mało. Dlatego rozważam 15cm XPS i 20cm EPS lub 18cm XPS (może lepiej 2x10cm?) i 25cm EPS. 
Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## ag2a

Czy papa nada się na izolacje ściany fundamentowe SUPER WERNER PYEPV250 S52 gr. 5,2mm,

----------


## ag2a

Ktoś coś?

----------


## Kemotxb

To papa wierzchniego krycia, więc jest grubsza i ma grubszą posypkę. Ponoć te parametry różnią wierzchnią od podkładowej. Ogólnie na izolację pionową ściany fundamentowej to chyba lepszy jest jakiś lepik, masa bitumiczna, albo coś w ten deseń. Papa lubi pękać robią się szczeliny i przez i pod nie dostaje się woda. Jeśli chodzi o papę to musi być z dodatkiem SBS, jest znacznie wytrzymalsza i elastyczna a włókno nie może być papierowe, tak więc ten Werner by się nadał bo ma poliester tylko nie wiem czy warto płacić tyle kasy za grubość, taka podkładowa będzie tańsza a efekt ten sam.

----------


## ag2a

A coś konkretnie polecisz?

----------


## Kemotxb

Ale w sensie papy czy coś innego jako hydroizolacja ?

----------


## ee0090

Dołączę do tematu. Proszę o poradę w sprawie ocieplenia fundamentu pod domem z bali. Ponad ziemię wystają 4 bloczki fundamentowe na których jest podwalina. Podwalina wystaje ok 4 cm poza krawędź bloczków. Od środka bloczki są ocieplone styropianem 10 cm. Firma, która mi robiła fundamenty twierdziła, że na zewnątrz nic już nie trzeba ocieplać. Docelowo fundament ma być obsypany piachem na którym ma leżeć opaska z kostki. I tu się pojawia problem, jeśli chciałbym jednak ocieplić ten fundament to pewnie trzeba by dać 10 cm styro i zostawić miejsce, żeby kostka weszła pod podwalinę ale wtedy warstwa kostki przy samych bloczkach będzie leżała na styro no i będzie się stykała bezpośrednio z bloczkami co ciągle będzie mostkiem termicznym. Jeśli dam styro do samej podwaliny to nie dojadę kostką do fundamentu tylko do podwaliny, nie wiem czy podwalina stykająca się z kostką nie zacznie z czasem gnić.
Ktoś się spotkał z takim problemem?

----------


## janm

W tym wątku jest omówione wiele przypadków (podpiwniczony budynek jak i bez podpiwniczenia) ale jedno mnie zastanawia - a tak będę miał w projekcie - budynek bez podpiwniczenia ale z słupami żelbetowymi od ławy aż po wieniec.

Czy trzeba zrobić porządną izolację przeciwwilgociową już ławy fundamentowej i dalej ścian fundamentowych (czyli całego fundamentu) czy można sobie to odpuścić i potraktować ten cały fundament jak domu bez piwnic dbając głównie o izolację poziomą?

A jeśli nie trzeba całej ławy izolować (całego fundamentu) i wystarczy tylko zrobić dobrze izolację poziomą (ewentualnie pionową jakiś dysperbitem) to jak zaizolować poziomo słupy żelbetowe (na górnej płaszczyźnie ściany fundamentowej)? Można po prostu położyć i zgrzać papę między prętami czy trzeba jakimś chemicznym specyfikiem wymalować beton by powstała wodoszczelna powłoka w tym miejscu?

----------


## Pablikos

Witajcie, mam pytanie. Czym wypełnić spoiny między pustakami szalunkowymi zalewanymi betonem?
Mam glinę na działce i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych (nawet 0,5m ppt) dlatego chcę podejść dobrze do tematu. Większe szczeliny przed zalaniem zostały wypełnione pianką. Będzie robiony drenaż opaskowy, ale nie wiem na ile odciągnie on wodę od ściany fundamentowej. 
Środek jak widać jest już zaizolowany. Nie wiem czy dobrze, ale łączenia pustaków i szczeliny wypełniłem https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...ent-25-kg.html i poszedł grunt i 2x warstwa Sika Igasol 101. 

Drugie pytanie, chociaż już wałkowane kilka razy.... Przy takim terenie robić izolacje przeciwwilgociową czy już potrzeba mas KMB??

----------


## bcgarage

Na moje oko papa pójdzie w ruch pionowo. Jak na sprzedaż to czarny siuwax za grosze i będzie Pan zadowolony hehe (żart)

----------


## fighter1983

wypelnienie: 
albo zaprawa PCC np Kerakoll Geolite 40 (to tak na wypasie), albo zaprawa murarska (na biedaka)
izolacja: jak masz wysoki poziom wod gruntowych i gline to izolacja porzadna , KMB Cie nie minie.
to co kupiles - Ultrament to marketowa linia MC Bauchemie. 
BM92 Botamentu lub RD Green da rade, nie wiem czy w tej marketowce sa "odpowiedniki"

----------


## Pablikos

Tego wypasu nie widzę u siebie w okolicy niestety... Ten ultrament w ogóle się nadaje do tego do czego go wykorzystałem w środku czyli wypełnienie szczelin między pustakami? 
Ewentualnie coś lepszego od biedaka czyli zaprawy murarskiej np. https://www.leroymerlin.pl/materialy...2237,l360.html ?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
To  są drogie zaprawy , jeżeli nie musisz miec szybkiego postepu prac wystracza Ci zwykle zaprawy czy to murarska czy od biedy nawet klejem do styropianu tez.

Chodzi o to aby zaprawa w szczelinach nie byla za swieza i za slaba, te drogie zaprawy sa to zaprawy szybko sprawne plus tam zbrojone mikrowłoknami.

Na zwykłą zaprawą murarską po 2-3 dniach bez problemu możesz nakładać masę kmb i nawet ten marketowy ultrament też sie nada - w leroy nie ma  ISODAMM 2K SZYBKI, ale jest w Castoramie - jest to izolacja KMB ... tylko najważniejsze w tym wszytskim jest dobre wykonanie - nic Ci z drogiej siki czy remmersa jak zrobisz to byle jak ....

----------


## Pablikos

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. W takim razie kupię zwykłą zaprawę.

Fighter pozwól, że zacytuję Twoją wypowiedź sprzed co prawda jakiegoś czasu, ale jest raptem 3 strony wcześniej w tym wątku.




> Ale to akurat jest najmniejszy problem, Ty przy budynku niepodpiwniczonym w zasadzie mozesz wogole nie robic izolacji pionowej... nie ma piwnicy ktora moze Ci zalac. 
> A podciaganie kapilarne zatrzymasz izolacja pozioma. wiec obstawiam ze wogole mozesz z pionowej zrezygnowac. ewentualnie dla swojego wlasnego czystego sumienia sciany fundamentowe tym (tfu-dysperbitem) pomaziac... bezposrednio na bloczek/beton. a najwazniejsza i tak dla Ciebie jest izolacja pozioma.


Wcześniej pisałeś, że nie jest konieczna nawet izolacja pozioma na glinie, a mi w domu bez piwnic polecasz masy KMB. Środek jest zrobiony i na zewnątrz mam co prawda  50m2, ale to i tak daje dużą różnice w cenie między zwykłymi mazidłami (nie dysperbit), a ciężką izolacją.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
no to decyzja nalezy do Ciebie , nawet dobry jest ten isolastik z ultramentu mozesz pomalować z kilka razy powiedzmy 4 - będziesz mail coś lepiej aniżeli samo smarowanie "dysperbitem" ale gorzej niż masy kmb , masy kmb sa grubowarstwowe i stad ta roznica ale rzeczywiscie grubowarstwowe izolacje sa potrzebne tam gdzie boimy sie aby woda sie nie dostala czyli np piwnica ....

----------


## nass

> Wcześniej pisałeś, że nie jest konieczna nawet izolacja pozioma na glinie, a mi w domu bez piwnic polecasz masy KMB. Środek jest zrobiony i na zewnątrz mam co prawda  50m2, ale to i tak daje dużą różnice w cenie między zwykłymi mazidłami (nie dysperbit), a ciężką izolacją.


Fighter pisał, że w zasadzie można nie robić izolacji pionowej - pozioma musi być z powodu podciągania kapilarnego.
U siebie niczym nie smarowałem fundamentów (w sensie powierzchni pionowych) a też mam glinę. Na bloczki poszedł xps klejony na piance, carbonit z siatką i tynk. Poniżej poziomu gruntu xps po prostu zasypany piaskiem. O to, żeby w domu było sucho dba izolacja pozioma pod ścianami i na chudziaku  :smile:

----------


## arek331

Do jakiej głębokości przykleić XPS na fundamenty domu niepodpiwniczonego? 50 cm wystarczy czy ocieplić całe ściany fundamentowe i jakąś część ław fundamentowych?

----------


## Mendium

> Do jakiej głębokości przykleić XPS na fundamenty domu niepodpiwniczonego? 50 cm wystarczy czy ocieplić całe ściany fundamentowe i jakąś część ław fundamentowych?


Całe ściany ociepl. Ławy nie ocieplaj.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi. W takim razie kupię zwykłą zaprawę.
> 
> Fighter pozwól, że zacytuję Twoją wypowiedź sprzed co prawda jakiegoś czasu, ale jest raptem 3 strony wcześniej w tym wątku.
> 
> 
> 
> Wcześniej pisałeś, że nie jest konieczna nawet izolacja pozioma na glinie, a mi w domu bez piwnic polecasz masy KMB. Środek jest zrobiony i na zewnątrz mam co prawda  50m2, ale to i tak daje dużą różnice w cenie między zwykłymi mazidłami (nie dysperbit), a ciężką izolacją.


to juz jest takie daleko idace rozwazanie. 
pomiedzy takim szablonowym ABC i totalnie dobrze wykonanej izolacji masami KMB za "milion" ktore na pewno sie sprawdzi a wybieraniem tanszego rozwiazania bez zrobienia sobie "kuku"
jacentyy i nass zrozumieli doskonale kontekst mojej wypowiedzi.
idealnie jest dac grubo KMB + xps na etapie docieplenia fundamentu, kontynuacja to odpowiedni klej do warstwy zbrojnej laczacy sie z elewacja. ale to duzo kosztuje. i wymaga wiedzy od wykonawcy. 

moj wpis zacytowany to szukanie oszczednosci gdzies po drodze, nie robiac sobie tragedii i problemu. zmniejszajac margines bezpieczenstwa. ale to mozna robic tylko wtedy kiedy mamy swiadomosc co zyskujemy ($) kosztem jakich parametrow, i gdzie jest granica bólu, kiedy to sie spierd..... i koszty napraw beda duze.

----------


## humidorek

Przeczytałem cały wątek, plus inne o izolacjach i proszę o Waszą opinię nt poniższego ich układu.



Budynek bez piwnicy, woda sięga wiosną na 40cm pod ławami, grunt pod całym budynkiem zmieniony na pospółkę, więc nie podciąga kapilarnie. 

Podłoga będzie równo z gruntem na zewnątrz, więc izolacja pozioma wykonana na chudziaku pod posadzką będzie się łączyć z izolacja poziomą fundamentów pod poziomem gruntu. Z tego powodu jest zastosowana druga warstwa izolacji z folii nad poziomem gruntu. 

Czy taki układ jest prawidłowy?

A czy na XPS lepiej dać folię kubełkową, siatkę zbrojoną, polecana tu wcześniej mata drenarska http://www.mostydrogi.icopal.pl/?page=12, czy może nic (XPS i od razu piach)?

----------


## Gontowy

> To papa wierzchniego krycia, więc jest grubsza i ma grubszą posypkę. Ponoć te parametry różnią wierzchnią od podkładowej. Ogólnie na izolację pionową ściany fundamentowej to chyba lepszy jest jakiś lepik, masa bitumiczna, albo coś w ten deseń. Papa lubi pękać robią się szczeliny i przez i pod nie dostaje się woda. Jeśli chodzi o papę to musi być z dodatkiem SBS, jest znacznie wytrzymalsza i elastyczna a włókno nie może być papierowe, tak więc ten Werner by się nadał bo ma poliester tylko nie wiem czy warto płacić tyle kasy za grubość, taka podkładowa będzie tańsza a efekt ten sam.


Placzę czytając tą wypowiedź. Proszę, nigdy, t.zn. NIGDY więcej o papach!.. :'-(

----------


## Gontowy

> Przeczytałem cały wątek, plus inne o izolacjach i proszę o Waszą opinię nt poniższego ich układu.
> 
> 
> 
> Budynek bez piwnicy, woda sięga wiosną na 40cm pod ławami, grunt pod całym budynkiem zmieniony na pospółkę, więc nie podciąga kapilarnie. 
> 
> Podłoga będzie równo z gruntem na zewnątrz, więc izolacja pozioma wykonana na chudziaku pod posadzką będzie się łączyć z izolacja poziomą fundamentów pod poziomem gruntu. Z tego powodu jest zastosowana druga warstwa izolacji z folii nad poziomem gruntu. 
> 
> Czy taki układ jest prawidłowy?
> ...


Rysunek budzi wiele pytań.
Jak zrobić izolację przeciwwilgociową z zapewniąną ciągłością z 6-CIU!!! różnych produktów?!
Po co grunt glinkowo-bitumiczny pod folię? Jak folia przez lata będizę działała na Dysperbicie, zawierającym asfalt oraz odrobinę rozpuszczalniku?
Jak pewnie połączyć folię z warstwą pod słupem? To samo 'na zewnątrz'?
PO CO ta druga 'górna' warstwa, jak ona jest 'przebita' słupem i nie jest lączona z izolacją słupu?..
PO CHOLERĘ klejenie XPS na pianę jak już do izolacji zastosowano Styrbit który pięknię przyklei też?..

----------


## slawq

Witam,
odkopię temat... szykuję się do robienia elewacji w budynku starym poniemieckim domu. Izolacja pozioma zrobiona 30 lat temu - do dziś sucho. Zastanawiałem się nad zrobieniem izolacji pionowej tak na wszelki wypadek( dysperbit + folia kubełkowa ) , ale czytając wątek zaczynam mieć wątpliwości czy to potrzebne... Dom podpiwniczony, nigdy nie było w niej wody, ostatnio wymieniając przyłącze wodne po odkopaniu fundamentów ukazała się zdrowa cegła bez jakichś ubytków. Poziom wód gruntowych niski, aż za bardzo gdyż 5 metrowa studnia w odległości 8 metrów od domu powoli wysycha.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> odkopię temat... szykuję się do robienia elewacji w budynku starym poniemieckim domu. Izolacja pozioma zrobiona 30 lat temu - do dziś sucho. Zastanawiałem się nad zrobieniem izolacji pionowej tak na wszelki wypadek( dysperbit + folia kubełkowa ) , ale czytając wątek zaczynam mieć wątpliwości czy to potrzebne... Dom podpiwniczony, nigdy nie było w niej wody, ostatnio wymieniając przyłącze wodne po odkopaniu fundamentów ukazała się zdrowa cegła bez jakichś ubytków. Poziom wód gruntowych niski, aż za bardzo gdyż 5 metrowa studnia w odległości 8 metrów od domu powoli wysycha.


jak cos dziala to nie ruszaj bo przestanie. 
i dopiero zacznie sie problem

----------


## michal_wro

Zacznijmy od tego ze ani dysperbit ani folia kubełkowe nie pełnia funkcje izolacji. Dysperbit to bardzo lekka izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, która daje tylko lepsze samopoczucie. Folia kubełkowe służy do tego żeby ochronić stryeropoan przed kamieniami itp, ale izolacja przeciwwilgociowa na pewno nie jest.

----------


## slawq

> Zacznijmy od tego ze ani dysperbit ani folia kubełkowe nie pełnia funkcje izolacji. Dysperbit to bardzo lekka izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, która daje tylko lepsze samopoczucie. Folia kubełkowe służy do tego żeby ochronić stryeropoan przed kamieniami itp, ale izolacja przeciwwilgociowa na pewno nie jest.


Tak tego się dowiedziałem, przebiłem się przez cały wątek zanim napisałem posta... opisałem co było w planie. 
Izolacja pionowa miała być przygotowaniem przed robieniem elewacji.Ściany grube ok 70 cm na parterze, piętro ok 40 cm.. Firma która ma to robić chce użyć styropianu 10 cm aby nie skuwać narożników które wystają ok 5 cm od płaszczyzny elewacji i zgubić to pod styro - co wy na to ? 
W tej chwili też jest przy gruncie w koło opaska betonowa której chciałbym się pozbyć, pytanie co zamiast niej ? 
Wg niektórych też nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie bo niby oddala wsiąkanie wody przy budynku, a z drugiej strony jak jest wilgoć w gruncie to ją zatrzymuje
pod sobą przy ścianie i nie pozwala odparować .

----------


## neromax

Witam Panów, mam proste dla was pytanie:

Jak lepiej wykonać: (wysokość fundamentu 170cm bez piwnic) 

mur --> xps --> klej z siatką ---> izohan wm ---> folia kubełkowa (kubełki do ziemi)
czy
mur --> rapowanie ---> izohan wm ---> xps ---> folia kubełkowa 

ja jestem za jedną wersją, murarze oraz kiero za drugą, 
dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Robinson74

Tylko i wyłącznie 2.

----------


## fighter1983

tak jest , tylko 2

----------


## neromax

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, 
wykonawca jednak upiera się na dodanie siatki i kleju w celu ochrony xps przed kubełkami. (kubełki do muru w celu wentylacji) wg poniższego :

mur --> rapowanie ---> izohan wm ---> xps ---> SIATKA I KLEJ --> folia kubełkowa 

zgadzać się na jego doradzanie ?

----------


## Robinson74

Kubełki w drugą stronę. Fighter też jest chyba tego samego zdania. 
W przeciwnym razie rzeczywiście wypustki będą się wbijać. 
Wentylację sobie odpuść. Membrana kubełkowa ma chronić przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym XPS. 
Wentylację zrobisz poprzez opaskę żwirową wokół domu.

----------


## neromax

Właśnie ta siatka i klej ma chronić xps przed uszkodzeniem kubełkami. Jest to sens i wydawanie kasy ? 

Druga sprawa izohan wm (masa), mam 100m2 , wyjdzie mi tego na dwie warstwy ze 300kg tj 15 wiader tj 3tys zł .. to nie przesada ? Może lepiej izoplast rw za polowe tego ?  Mam tereny podmokłe i zalewowe. Fundament ma az 170cm bez piwnic.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
To Twój dom dasz co będziesz chciał, ale później się nie dziw jak coś bedzie nie tak . Odnośnie siatki i kleju to jest to zbędna sprawa. Xps bez problemu będzie leżał w gruncie , jedynie co to można dać albo folie kubełkową albo inną grubą folię typu pcv  1mm w celu ochrony xpsa przed nadmiernym wgnaitaniem się kamyków jezeli zasypujesz to żwirem lub pospółką , jeżeli będziesz zaypywał piaskiem grubym to nawet ta folia jest zbedna. Folia kubełkowa to  w oryginale była mata drenażowa , ale żeby tak było to musi być jeszcze geowłoknina. To co weszło do polskiej mody to jakieś nieporozumienie czyli folia kubełkowa bez geowłókniny....

----------


## Janekk1234

Polecam masę typu kmb, choćby najtańszą polskiego producenta izoplast. Sam typ produktu (kmb) jest jakością samą w sobie. Robi się z tego grunt po dodaniu wody i właściwą warstwę po dodaniu proszku. Szybkie i wygodne nakładanie masy za pomocą szczotki. Bardzo dobra izolacja wilgociowa a jak nakladasz grubo pacą to przeciwwodna. Żadne dysperbity do tego nie mają porównania.

----------


## neromax

Ostatecznie zdecydowałem - proszę o potwierdzenie.

Wewnątrz Izoplast RW - 1x jako grunt z wodą następnie 2x bez rozcieńczania.

na zewnątrz Izoplast RW 1:1 z wodą jako grunt na to 2x styrbit 2000 ---> (jak kleić) xps ---> folia kub. 

jest ok ? Proszę o zamianę środków jeśli coś nie tak. 

wys. 1,7m bez piwnic, glina i teren podmokły 


ławy pomalowałem Abizol R (na rozpuszczalniku) plus folia 1mm (chyba źle zrobiłem bo może reagować) , czy teraz mogę dalej jechać styrbit 2000 czy musze 2000k (na rozpuszczalniku)

----------


## fighter1983

> Ostatecznie zdecydowałem - proszę o potwierdzenie.
> 
> Wewnątrz Izoplast RW - 1x jako grunt z wodą następnie 2x bez rozcieńczania.
> 
> na zewnątrz Izoplast RW 1:1 z wodą jako grunt na to 2x styrbit 2000 ---> (jak kleić) xps ---> folia kub. 
> 
> jest ok ? Proszę o zamianę środków jeśli coś nie tak. 
> 
> wys. 1,7m bez piwnic, glina i teren podmokły 
> ...


jak masz tam xps to zabieraj rozpuszczalniki, pochwal sie cenowo, bo moze sie okazac ze bedzie podobnie do n prawde dobrych producentow a nie jakis no name (mam na mysli botament/basf np)

----------


## Gontowy

> ^^
> To Twój dom dasz co będziesz chciał, ale później się nie dziw jak coś bedzie nie tak . Odnośnie siatki i kleju to jest to zbędna sprawa. Xps bez problemu będzie leżał w gruncie , jedynie co to można dać albo folie kubełkową albo inną grubą folię typu pcv  1mm w celu ochrony xpsa przed nadmiernym wgnaitaniem się kamyków jezeli zasypujesz to żwirem lub pospółką , jeżeli będziesz zaypywał piaskiem grubym to nawet ta folia jest zbedna. Folia kubełkowa to  w oryginale była mata drenażowa , ale żeby tak było to musi być jeszcze geowłoknina. To co weszło do polskiej mody to jakieś nieporozumienie czyli folia kubełkowa bez geowłókniny....


Lajk!

----------


## neromax

a gdyby zastosować evomer grunt a później evomer powłoka z grupy TYTAN ? kojarzy ktoś ??

----------


## fighter1983

> a gdyby zastosować evomer grunt a później evomer powłoka z grupy TYTAN ? kojarzy ktoś ??


a moze zastosowac SIKA, BASF, Schomburg, Botament... skad Ty to wykopujesz ?

----------


## CANADA WATERPROOF SYSTEM

Mozna rozwazyc tez gume w płynie CWS F  wiecej na stronie www.cws.expert 

ale to rozwiazanie jest drogie ,  CWS F wytrzymuje warunki wody stojacej , jest na bazie wody , nie nadgryza styropianu . Ale najwazniejsza jest opinia fachowca na miejscu budowy .

----------


## Alessandro

> Właśnie ta siatka i klej ma chronić xps przed uszkodzeniem kubełkami. Jest to sens i wydawanie kasy ? 
> 
> Druga sprawa izohan wm (masa), mam 100m2 , wyjdzie mi tego na dwie warstwy ze 300kg tj 15 wiader tj 3tys zł .. to nie przesada ? Może lepiej izoplast rw za polowe tego ?  Mam tereny podmokłe i zalewowe. Fundament ma az 170cm bez piwnic.




Folię kubełkową z geowłókniną /włoska/ można kupić w Łodzi... ceny nie znam

----------


## Expert-Bud A.G.

neromax, zapytaj kierownika co ma wentylować ta folia skoro XPS jest nienasiąkliwy więc raczej dyfuzji też nie zauważysz a jak chcesz zobaczyć jak oddycha cokolwiek pod bitumem to posmaruj kierownika i zmierz czas do jego śmierci. Folie służą do ochrony izolacji właściwej podczas zakopywania fundamentu, izolacja przeciwwilgociowa musi mieć odpowiednią grubość aby spełniła swoje zadanie, izolacja termiczna również a dając folię kubełkami na zewnątrz zwiększasz powierzchnię na którą naciska grunt jednocześnie zmniejszając jego nacisk. Jak czytam to forum to po dziesięciu minutach muszę iść się czegoś mocniejszego napić bo na trzeźwo nie daję rady, większość tych rad i recept jest sprzeczna z prawami fizyki i logiką. Pozdrawiam, Grzegorz.

----------


## Expert-Bud A.G.

Drodzy forumowicze, wiem ze staracie się znaleźć złoty środek do zbudowania solidnego domu, ale wasze wycieczki technologiczne bez znajomości przedmiotu to idealny przepis na katastrofę, nawet nie macie pojęcia co to jest podciąganie kapilarne, w czym szkodzi i jak temu zapobiec ale udzielacie sobie rad nie mając pojęcia o przedmiocie sprawy. nie będę was odsyłał do jakichkolwiek pism ani publikacji internetowych ponieważ większość publikacji jest sponsorowana i na dodatek nierzetelna, pomogę wam jeśli chcecie z tymi izolacjami po kolei. Podciąganie kapilarne: pionowy transport wilgoci (wody) wewnątrz materiałów budowlanych, zjawisko występujące w przyrodzie (rośliny nie posiadają serca a transportują wodę i rozpuszczone sole mineralne od korzeni do koron w przypadku drzew, zauważcie ile potrafi pociągnąć do góry). Materiały które mają skłonność do tworzenia kapilar: cegła( a więc porotermy, poromury, max i cegła budowlana), pustaki alfa, pustaki wibrocementowe, keramzytowe, bloczki M6, piaskowiec, zaprawa murarska. Ytong i pozostałe suporexy czyli gazobeton mają zbyt wielkie pustki które uniemożliwiają podciąganie, co do silki nie będę się wypowiadał ale nie lubię tego materiału. Co do izolacji przeciwwodnych i przeciwwilgociowych to : izolacja jest przegrodą zapobiegającą wnikaniu wody i wilgoci w materiały budowlane, grubość definicja określa na nie mniejsza niż 2 mm. Co się dotyczy skuteczności izolacji, tylko połączenie prawidłowe izolacji poziomej z pionową gwarantuje należytą ochronę przed wilgocią, zadajmy sobie pytanie: po cholerę izolować fundament z bloczka M6 pod domkiem niepodpiwniczonym? Odpowiedź: przynajmniej z dwóch powodów 1) podczas zamakania okresowego i wysychania fundamentu wytrącają się sole które rozrywają materiał ścian i prowadzą do jego uszkodzeń, 2) podczas zamakania i przemarzania zimą woda zgromadzona w bloczkach powiększa swoją objętość i prowadzi do rozrywania materiału (lasowania się bloczka) a więc uszkodzenia fundamentu).
Widzicie więc jak ważne są właściwie zaizolowane fundamenty, to opoka całego domu, jak to spieprzycie to problemów będziecie mieli całą masę i nigdy nie naprawicie już błędów które na początku można wyeliminować dość małym kosztem. Inna sprawa że izolacja w każdym niemal przypadku wygląda inaczej i indywidualnie należy ją opracować w oparciu o projekt, warunki geotechniczne i ukształtowanie terenu (położenie). 
Mam nadzieję że troszkę was kochani zainteresowałem tematem i pomogłem zrozumieć odrobinkę skalę problemu, zapraszam do dyskusji również przez moją stronę www.expertbud-ag.pl. Pozdrawiam, Grzegorz

----------


## rigmec

A może warto czasem zrobić burzę mózgów i znaleźć rozwiązanie o którym nikt wcześniej nie pomyślał. 
Są na rynku materiały zwane polimerobetonami. Są całe systemy ale można kupić samego żywice i sobie namieszać. Od razu mówię, że nie są to materiały najtańsze ale pod względem parametrów przebijające wszystkie mazidła o głowę.
Zacytuję ze strony bautech:
"Polimerobeton jest bardziej chemoodporny - odporny na większość agresywnych substancji chemicznych, jak kwasy, zasady, oleje, benzyna. Beton żywiczny ma też wysoką wytrzymałość mechaniczną, a to dzięki zastąpieniu żywicami najsłabszego ogniwa tradycyjnego betonu (cementu). Polimerobeton jest doskonale szczelny, co predestynuje go do wszelkich zastosowań ze stojącą wodą (prefabrykaty, studzienki, zbiorniki)." 
A może pewne rozwiązania się nie przyjęły bo...

----------


## rigmec

Znów sam sobie odpowiem. Gdyby wyprodukować pustak zasypowy z takiego polimerobetonu, do systemu dołożyć klej, fundament zalać betonem który sam w sobie jest wodoodporny to w zasadzie nie trzeba by tego izolować od wody bo całość była by wodoodporna. Jest pomysł? Jest.

----------


## Piotr4888

Witaj
Może mógłbyś pomóc, poczytałem troszkę tematów i się pogubiłem.
Buduje altankę 35m2 na działce,fundamenty i wylewka wylane grunt suchy.Poziom wód gruntowych głęboko.Ogolnie teren spoko.Chce przed zimą zrobić izolacje zewnątrz fundamentów.Dostalem papę termo i nie mam co z nią zrobić,Czy mogę ją przykleić na fundament a na nią na jakiś lepik bitumiczny na zimno położyć styropian 5cm aby troszkę fundamenty ocieplić?A może tylko Izohanem maznac lub dysperbitem?Zda to egzamin czy styro darować?
Proszę o sugestię.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## skrabi

Hej,
Buduję dom bez podpiwniczenia, na glinie, działka ze skosem i jakies 2m niżej jest rów do którego spływa woda, ale w rowie wody jest ledwo i w zasadzie tylko po deszczach. Przy domu wód gruntowych nie ma. Ściany obsypię z zewnątrz piachem i zrobię drenaż opaskowy żeby wody deszczowe odprowadzić w dół do rowu.

Nie robię izolacji pionowej, tylko porządnie pozioma (skłaniam się ku papie Icopal Szybki Fundament). 
Na XPS tak do 10cm ponizej gruntu planuję siatkę z klejem (np. Atlas Hoter U), to będzie zasypane kryszywem a poniżej tego sam XPS zasypany piachem.

Co sądzicie o tym rozwiązaniu?

----------


## gnago

Jak masz samą glinę dobrej jakości to ona sama jest doskonałą  izolacją , aby tylko ściśle przylegała do fundamentów  I nie pozwolisz wodzie dostawać się pomiędzy tą glinę, a fundamenty. Zatem dla przyzwoitości i rozumu oglądających dysperbitem i dawaj glinę po kilka centymetrów udeptując i ubijając baba . Mechaniczny sprzęt się nie nadaje do ubijania gliny w standardzie, tonie i może uszkodzić fundament . Zawieszony  i owszem z określeniem głębokości zagęszczenia  do kilku centów na zawiesiu

----------


## gnago

"Gdyby wyprodukować pustak zasypowy z takiego polimerobetonu, do systemu dołożyć klej, fundament zalać betonem który sam w sobie jest wodoodporny to w zasadzie nie trzeba by tego izolować od wody bo całość była by wodoodporna. Jest pomysł? Jest." Są gotowe mieszanki w workach już z polimerami w składzie  worek 25 od stówki za sztukę. A po co formy na pojedynczy bloczek skoro możemy wymurować ze zwykłych tanich bloczków a z tego drogiego zalać ściankę grubości tych 2 centów w szalunku traconym czy nie

----------


## skrabi

> Jak masz samą glinę dobrej jakości to ona sama jest doskonałą  izolacją , aby tylko ściśle przylegała do fundamentów  I nie pozwolisz wodzie dostawać się pomiędzy tą glinę, a fundamenty. Zatem dla przyzwoitości dysperbitem i dawaj glinę po kilka centymetrów udeptując i ubiając baba . Mechaniczny się nie nadaje do ubijania gliny w standardzie. Zawieszony  i owszem z określeniem zagęszczenia na zawiesiu


Chcę zasypac piachem zeby zrobic drenaz opaskowy. W teorii takie zasypwanie gliną powinno być ok, ale w praktyce różnie mogę wyjść. Moja glina (a w zasadzie jakie iły, pyły ilaste) są jak plastelina i nie da się tego zagęścić. Dysperbit odpada bo i tak mało daje, ale przede wszystkim mógłbym czekać nie wiem do kiedy aż fundament wyschnie żeby się go dało pomalować.

----------


## gnago

Bo źle się wyraziłem zagęszczenie, dobre rozprowadzenie aby ściśle do ścian przylegało- aby wyprowadzić powietrze miedzy grud gliny. Do tego wystarczą stopy kilku osób. Opaska przy samym murze to doprowadzenie wody do muru chyba że drogie maty wodochronne, ale cóż bogatemu z nadmiarem gotówki kto zabroni.  Dysperbit wystarczy przy opasce, warunkiem dobre nałożenie bez oczek nieciągłości etc najwygodniej to osiągnąć malując dwukrotnie . W końcu woda nie ma czasu, max to tylko spływa po murze do rury drenażowej.  Jeśli koniecznie chcesz inwestować w drenaż to  daruj sobie piach i weź otoczaki . Nie ważna wielkość i tak woda spływa wielokrotnie szybciej niż przez piach . I  chcesz aby ta woda opadowa szła do rowu, czy koniecznie napływała do opaski? Jesli to pierwsze to wydaj tą forsę na ta opaskę ale tak aby woda opadowa czy z roztopów śniegu miała małe szanse dostania się do tej opaski profilująć swoją glinianą powierzchnię działki i zabudowując drenaż od powierzchni

----------

